# The Official League of Legends Thread       - - - Part 12



## Tazmo (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

But at least I'm just speaking the truth then, right?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like I got first, bitches


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

I prefer flamer to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.

And I lost my Silver I series. Sadness.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> I call people shitbags and cumdumpsters, is that okay?
> 
> Only people I call ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/gay are actual gay people like Adrian just to fuck with them.



Shitbags and cumdumpsters are good!

got the more classic knobhead and wanker too.

gay is used when people don't know how to be creative, and so default to the first thing they think will be offensive



Godaime Hokage said:


> I prefer flamer to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.
> 
> And I lost my Silver I series. Sadness.



'knob jockey' is the funniest one i've heard people refer to themselves as


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm getting like 20-30 LP each win.

Riot loves me


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

na they use gay when they want to feminize or emasculate something, sure there are alternatives like pussy but gay is more standard.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I prefer flamer to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tho.
> 
> And I lost my Silver I series. Sadness.



Rank with Meh.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Soon, my love.

I have very little motivation to play ranked though, I only played just now because Hady put a gun to my head. Lost 2, won 2; was worth, ended up with more LP than before. One more win will probably give me the series again.

If I ever get to Gold I'll probably be done. And that I want only for the Season 4 rewards.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

His mouth makes too many movements for that short sentence.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

Adrian u make no sense. If u get to gold there'd be no point in playing normals anymore cause you'd be at gold v and couldnt drop from gold no more how much u lost in ranked. 

Be a man adrian. Rank it up!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2013)

1st    page.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes but then I'd have the MMR of that terror Diamond we just played against.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a friend who dropped from Gold V to Silver I though.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

I just realized hokage that I had the perfect sig for your avi.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Distasteful. 

Wood level ganks in the EU LCS. Jarvan tries to come behind Cait and Thresh only to be spotted by the oncoming minion wave. The best.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Lin is gonna die alone.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

If there is a god, Lin will end up with Iroh Jr.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

That's a disgusting ship you got there. Hope it sinks before it even floats.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm all about dat cougar life.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

At least choose one that doesn't look like shit.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

Implying Lin isn't the most beautiful woman in LoK.

Over 50.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 17, 2013)

This game... Kha'Zix is a balanced champion. 

Soaz 1/4 suddenly 5/4.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

You kidding me? They let godbro get lategame nasus.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

v=05BxFO9WyYM

I nearly died watching this, need to try this chit out.

edit: na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=3558974 

The thread for those interested, even Diamondprox thinks its broken.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

wtf that Dreamhack commercial


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Watching MVP Ozone vs Blaze.

Flame mad as shit in game 1.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

One of the players I'm interested in seeing coming to the end of this year is Rekkles once he turns 17.

I think he has been pretty overrated due to being 'called out' by Doublelift back in November (DL wasn't even serious and as usual the community jumped on his(rekkles) cock in tides of sympathy.) That being said, seeing his performance against arguably the best ADC in the world, by no means did I take it as DL was being serious (I was still new to the pro scene at the time but even I could tell he performed pretty well.), which turned out to be true.

I mean we can argue that nRated carried him in lane as the support makes the carry but it works both ways.

So I mean yeah, I think he is overrated but at the same time I think he is one of the better ADC's Europe (english speaking anyway. i'm not familiar with the russian scene). Is anyone else looking forward to him being in major tournaments once he becomes of age? Do you guys think yellowstar has been performing well enough to keep his spot without contention? (can't say cuz I haven't watched the EU Summer LCS yet)


i miss having unlimited broadband and proper free time.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Rekkles is going to take back his spot from YellOwstar.

I called it, call me God when it happens.


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2013)

nrated didn't carry shit in lane
doublelift may be better than rekkles but he's not overrated


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Flame:
I can't believe I just lost to this scrub Homme.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Rekkles is going to take back his spot from YellOwstar.
> 
> I called it, call me God when it happens.



Not like I've said in the thread multiple times that he told me this personally on skype.

Oh wait, I have.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not like I've said in the thread multiple times that he told me this personally on skype.
> 
> Oh wait, I have.



Dude I said this before you transferred EU.

You told me I was wrong and that YellOwstar would stay where he was.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

I still doubt it's gonna happen.

Rekkles is really full of himself, he's arrogant as fuck.

He probably thinks he's gonna take Yellowstars spot but I dunno about that.


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 gigantic argument


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

He could if he wanted to.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

No like, I really can't see any reason why they would replace Yellowstar with Rekkles.

Yellowstar has been doing his job, he's not been underpreforming at all and 5 months of synergy with the support and team means A LOT.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyway fuck this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2013)

eu best internet huehue


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

αce said:


> nrated didn't carry shit in lane
> doublelift may be better than rekkles but he's not overrated



nah he is hella overrated. much people don't even see him play nor has he played in major tournaments(since IPL 4) with the top teams of the world while Fnatic actually does, and people still say he is best adc europe and is a top adc on a world scale.

He has earned his praise but at the same time people overrate him. I would wait to see how he competes with the top teams again before I say anything. you can't deny that scene has evolved tons since November which would have happened to be the last major tournament Rekkles played in.



Vae said:


> I still doubt it's gonna happen.
> 
> Rekkles is really full of himself, he's arrogant as fuck.
> 
> He probably thinks he's gonna take Yellowstars spot but I dunno about that.



I thought it was just a European thing but thanks for confirming it. His arrogance does show in his solo q games when he streams. 

One of the reasons why I really do like Doublelift. Confident, a little trash talk here and there but its all for fun. Doesn't take anything too personally and quite to the contrary, he is respectful of his opponents. Respect in the sense he'll tell you what he thinks of you as a player, good or bad. Of course he has had his moments where he is completely tactless, say things he shouldn't say because he isn't familiar with the person in question and as a result it has caused shots to be fired but his trash talking isn't anything to take seriously. Take it in jest and give him a taste of his own medicine. I dunno why half of these guys get so offended when Doublelift says something like that when its these same players are even more of an asshole than DL is. -_-'

There is no 2 faced bullshit about him as a player. And thats something I feel strongly about as a person. Prolly why I tolerate Vae even to this day. 

I don't even care for his arrogance, I just hope Rekkles doesn't act like some puppy doll who can't defend himself. He is a good player and everyone knows this so he shouldn't act like a total victim when lets say DL talks smack to him again.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Man, Blaze was completely out of it vs Ozone.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Tell me if this makes sense:
Aatrox called me bad for being 0/3/3 in jungle.
Even though I died in exchange for someone on my team getting a kill I'm "bad"
He then says, he doesn't belong in bronze and that it's a joint account where his friend plays normals and does horribly and he plays all the ranked matches.
I tell him, if you're as good as you would like to believe, why is the account only Bronze IV and the kda at 6.2/6.1 when you're the only one who plays ranked?
His retort to this is:
"Shut up Bronze scrub"


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Ogn's still going on?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Wasn't the final on Saturday?


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a sad day.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

Is he reyiring or something?


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

I think they are just splitting them up for some reason. Or one of them is going somewhere else.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Smiteless Jungle Garen.

I've seen all there is to see on league now.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully Deman stays. He's easily my favorite caster.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

What you think of Shyvanas changes?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I'm gonna main support from now on. I bet there are things I can learn from supporting that I should be able to carry into other roles eventually.

I'll prolly support from Bronze too, which may be impossible but YOLO.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

teach me how to support gaiz


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2013)

Pick thresh. Go aggressive.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

4N said:


> I think I'm gonna main support from now on. I bet there are things I can learn from supporting that I should be able to carry into other roles eventually.
> 
> I'll prolly support from Bronze too, which may be impossible but YOLO.



It's working for WAD in Diamond but to be completely honest I just can't see it working for you.

But then again i'm prejudiced against support mains.


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What you think of Shyvanas changes?



whoa wtf more Kennen nerfs?

Come on he doesn't deserve that. 

And the Tear changes make me so sad 

lol Nunu nerfs.

Shyvana's E got a lot better.

Her fury gen got faster too. Lets just hope that with the number changes her durability didn't take a hit. 

lol @ Oracles changes and Vision ward changes.

This patch is ridiculous. Riot is ridiculous.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's working for WAD in Diamond but to be completely honest I just can't see it working for you.
> 
> But then again i'm prejudiced against support mains.



wad is maining support?

and i'm not a support main, though i'm thinking about doing it for a while til I feel I've improved on certain aspects of my game like timers, ward placement, judgement and just overall strategy and tactical sense.

plz don't get me confused with jiyeon.   im not worried about my elo because i know if i improve as a player, i'll win more games and my elo will rise eventually so yah. im not trying to main support to rise in elo, i'm doing it to see if i can improve other aspects of my game that i feel really weak in.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's working for WAD in Diamond but to be completely honest I just can't see it working for you.
> 
> But then again i'm prejudiced against support mains.



Wtf. Every game I played with you, I was support and we were owning :l


----------



## Bioness (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXu3ISHHsyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war wick camped me bot as if Varus was losing horribly to me.

I could be half way up the fucking lane and he ganks from the tri.

Just come back to lane and he fucking ganks me.

I get so fucking mad when people camp me.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 17, 2013)

They want Shyvana to go ap from now on?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war wick camped me bot as if Varus was losing horribly to me.
> 
> I could be half way up the fucking lane and he ganks from the tri.
> 
> ...



maybe you should chill, it's just a game, no need to get stressed about it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war wick camped me bot as if Varus was losing horribly to me.
> 
> I could be half way up the fucking lane and he ganks from the tri.
> 
> ...


well yes ganking and trying to make your life suck is what junglers do


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2013)

> whoa wtf more Kennen nerfs?
> 
> Come on he doesn't deserve that.



yes

yes he does


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Some fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war wick camped me bot as if Varus was losing horribly to me.
> 
> I could be half way up the fucking lane and he ganks from the tri.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a decent jungler. Helping to snowball his bot lane.

No wards in your tri? Either you or the support should do it or forever be an easy target.

If you do it right, you'll actually be wasting his time camping you lol

Also if he's camping bot lane, just pray hard (to Madlife) that your top and mid are winning and taking down the turrets.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Sounds like a decent jungler. Helping to snowball his bot lane.
> 
> No wards in your tri? Either you or the support should do it or forever be an easy target.
> 
> ...



Thresh just kept pinking the tri.

Also, he wasn't even giving the kills to Varus.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

So buy a pink and counter-ward.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> So buy a pink and counter-ward.



I told Rem to and he did, but Thresh just kept re pinking it.

Also, just went 18/0 on Twitch.
Is this real life?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 17, 2013)

If they keep doing it, so do you.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

So how is Aatrox? Some say he's op some say he's bad some still trying out builds.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

spend 10k on pink wards
np


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought him and played him twice. My impression so far is that he's broken against opponents that deal sustained damage, since his heal rivals Yorick or Chogath. He doesn't fare too well against burst though.

Edit: Overall he feels like a weaker version of Jax or Tryndamere.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

James stole what would've been my first ever penta.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

arams dont count anyway


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I told Rem to and he did, but Thresh just kept re pinking it.
> 
> Also, just went 18/0 on Twitch.
> Is this real life?



If they buy one pink, you have two options: Put down a green, they're going to pink yours, then you pink theirs. So your vision > theirs for three minutes OR you buy two pinks. I prefer the first option. I would use a sightstone to put in tribush then pink it after they pink your green. Make sure it's safe to do so though. If you're pushing, then you can pink it cause they can't go over there.

Support tips. 

Also the enemy team said I somehow single handedly carry the team as Janna (my team was 0-13. And we won by winning teamfights). My adc ends with 8/4/13 and my whole team was praising me. First time a support actually gets recognition. I didn't even do anything special wtf.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd place a support ticket.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Didn't Riot say they wouldn't lift or shorten bans under any circumstance or something of that sort?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's not only because of your internet, to get banned you have to leave A LOT.
> 
> I would know, I was banned for leaving once.
> 
> So stop rage quitting games, assface.



I dodge in champion select when I feel I'll lose or someone is going to troll.

Which I did a lot this past week.

What's the point in rage quitting, you'll lose surely if you give up and you give people a reason to report you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

You don't get banned for dodging, so you obviously leave games.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

But I got a warning after dodging games?

I only left 1 game and that was on Jax because of the same internet cutting out for no reason problem.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But I got a warning after dodging games?
> 
> I only left 1 game and that was on Jax because of the same internet cutting out for no reason problem.



You left when you played with Adrian too. 

But yeah if you keep leaving games especially in a short period of time, you'll get banned (what vg did)


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

Lost a game because our jungler had to take a 10 minute poop.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

An Aatrox is coming at us.

Hady on Skype: "I don't know what this guy does, run!"


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Lost a game because our jungler had to take a 10 minute poop.



Hady did that to me once, but it was a 20 minute shit and we still almost won.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

HaiL9 streaming with best music


----------



## Santí (Jun 18, 2013)

After 15 consecutive losses, I finally won!


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2013)

Hahah oh wow


first game in silver V
fizz dies two times and goes afk on level 3


and we still won
we won really fucking hard too
they couldn't fucking touch us


I was going legendary from killing their top jax and jungle xin over and over
Our jungle Cho was being an unkillable beast who also got lots of kills by really outplaying them
Our Alistar just kept on warding their entire jungle so we had the whole map under our control
And our Cait just did her job, played a pretty good ADC

and we got so far ahead by getting pickoffs and securing objectives that we could easily 4v5 teamfight and win


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Jun 18, 2013)

My last fucking ARAM, we destroyed all their turrets up into their nexus and balled out because they were spawning (I stayed behind and died in order to take out the final turret). So they push up into inhib and start slaughtering my team all of a sudden, I spawn and rush into a 3v5 and we get slaughtered

>We get slaughtered and they destroy inhib
>"GG"
>"WE FUCKING THREW"
>"IT'S OVER"
>"WE LOST"
>match ends and the screen begins to scroll to the blue side of the map
>"THE GAME IS OVER"
>"WE LOST"
>Blue Nexus blows up
>"WELL PLAYED EVER-"
>"wat"
>"wut"
> "wtf!?" x4
>"TTEEEEEMMMOOOOOOOO"

After we pushed to nexus and fled, Teemo stayed in the nearest bush and Camo'd, then W + Ghost'd all the way to their Nexus and started to destroy it while we were fighting them at Inhib without ANY of us realizing it 

The fucking Captain strikes again


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2013)

Never underestimate the power of the scout's code!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

I swear to fucking god, people are so retarded when it comes to dealing with Anivia.

I have yet to meet a team who know to not fight in small places, to focus her when in egg form or just generally not let her farm.

I'm gonna start banning Anivia because fuck her.

Oh and did I mention people who initiate in front of the team and instantly get walled off? Yeah, that was our 1-9 Jungle Eve who didn't build any resistances or HP.

Worthless sack of shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Gonna get banned for this but I don't care.

NSFW



Haven't seen that before 

Rachel who was a host for LoL before, in case anyone was wondering.

Does SC2 stuff these days I think.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty sad that I'm at work and still clicked it. Eh I guess. Find Sjokz and I'll rep.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish I could find Sjokz nudes


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

Bit saggy, no?

Perhaps I'm poorly acquainted with realistic female anatomy.


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't really like the first picture (is it just me, the angle, or does she look quite chubby?)


Second picture is damn fine though


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

That's not bad at all, they sag more if you wear a bra because it makes the muscles holding the tits up weaker.

All in all though, that's not very saggy.

And yeah she looks a bit chubby in the first pic but I don't mind some meat


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wish I could find Sjokz nudes



She's too pure to do that though


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> Hahah oh wow
> 
> 
> first game in silver V
> ...


and the riven stats just keep going up

damn that guy got to carry froggen. 

Lucky bastard. 

And Sjokz too!?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

He also got to carry Rachel.

Touched their boobs too


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

He also got kissed on the cheek


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm in my promo but I'm too scared to play solo.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching Azubu Taipei Sentinel's ADC GoDJJ's stream and he's playing some hella awesome anime much. This guy is one of the best Draven's I've ever seen. Catches axes while pressing Tab. like wtf how do you even do that.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Also the enemy team said I somehow single handedly carry the team as Janna (my team was 0-13. And we won by winning teamfights). My adc ends with 8/4/13 and my whole team was praising me. First time a *support* actually gets recognition. I didn't even do anything *special* wtf.


i c wat u did thar


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

uh, that's not saggy at all, she looks like a normal woman!

surprised she sent nudes to someone on the internet, considering she works with and for people who spend most their time on the internet.

unless that was her plan and she wanted more fans


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> unless that was her plan and she wanted more fans



Probably this yes.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

well it must have worked, she has a nice body


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Vae's so lucky this thread isn't actively modded


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

[16:39:53] Hassan  Elkhalil: also lol
[16:39:57] Hassan  Elkhalil: ur lucky no mods are in that threa
[16:39:59] Hassan  Elkhalil: perma ban
[16:41:02] Magnus: 0 fucks given
[16:41:13] Hassan  Elkhalil: vae
[16:41:15] Hassan  Elkhalil: dont ever change

I repeat my convo, 0 fucks given even if I get perma banned.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

Report him. 

j/k don't leave us 

We already lost Manny. My heart can't handle the pain.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

who's manny


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

WAD-kun-sama.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> uh, that's not saggy at all, she looks like a normal woman!



Well the only women I've ever seen no0d are my sister, my mom, and my grandma. Well and like pornstars, but they all have plastic boobs.

My mom had mosquito bites, my grandma's were super saggy, and the last time I saw my sister no0d she was 15 so they were like perky.

I don't know what normal breasts are supposed to look like.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

good god Adrian too much fucking information


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

As very close friends, I feel like this sort of information only serves to strengthen our bond. :33


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Pretty sure they asked the enemy team to report you for afk/leaving =/
> They were mad.
> 
> Get a better internet provider?



I don't know why the service is suddenly so shit.

It's never been like this before.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> As very close friends, I feel like this sort of information only serves to strengthen our bond. :33



...

May I remind you that this is a public forum? With at least 20 people active in this thread.

Probably not wise to share private information regarding your immediate family.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't want to know about your mom and grandmoms tits.

Don't mind finding out more about your sister though.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Well the only women I've ever seen no0d are my sister, my mom, and my grandma. Well and like pornstars, but they all have plastic boobs.
> 
> My mom had mosquito bites, my grandma's were super saggy, and the last time I saw my sister no0d she was 15 so they were like perky.
> 
> I don't know what normal breasts are supposed to look like.



hahaha, it's ok dude, figured you would only have porn stars to compare to! it's why i had to point out that they weren't saggy


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

and i guess ignore the guys after, straight males seem to find it hard to think of tits as anything other than sexual


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and i guess ignore the guys after, straight males seem to find it hard to think of tits as anything other than sexual



gee i wonder why.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

adrian
what the fuck........


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

adrian.go home your drunk


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

Bunch of prudes. 

As usual only Chausie knows what's up.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and i guess ignore the guys after, straight males seem to find it hard to think of tits as anything other than sexual



What else should we see it as? The feeding bags for children?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

vae's desperate cause no woman in Sweden would even consider being in the same building as him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol Adrian you should know better.

Also its time for me to practice top laners again. Kennen is just super easy to play as. Im going to try and learn zac top. What do you max with zac top?


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

i dunno probably W.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> What else should we see it as? The feeding bags for children?



as tits! nudity isn't that big of a deal, guys. Stop being so prudish! I'm English, i thought we were the ones who were supposed to be prudes



Godaime Hokage said:


> Bunch of prudes.
> 
> As usual only Chausie knows what's up.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> and i guess ignore the guys after, straight males seem to find it hard to think of tits as anything other than sexual



What else should I think?  That they induce back pain?  That they're hot, heavy, and sweaty burdens that can cause skin irritation?  That they cause cancer?

Well, sexiness withstanding, they're a snuggly soft place to rest, an endless source of comfort.  Especially if they smell nice and milky.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> vae's desperate cause no woman in Sweden would even consider being in the same building as him.



Liar, my mum is in the same building as me every day.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

The Official League of Tits thread part 12


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol Adrian you should know better.
> 
> Also its time for me to practice top laners again. Kennen is just super easy to play as. Im going to try and learn zac top. What do you max with zac top?



actually, i lied. it's matchup dependent. Q would probably give you better waveclear tbh. It has better base damage and a .5 ap ratio.

W deals % of max hp so it's pretty damn strong if you have a lot of ap. At lvl 5 it's 8% of their max hp + .02% per 100 ap. So the ap ratio is hella low but I wouldn't max this first unless I was up against an hp stacker in lane or something. 

Either way for Zac top I'd likely max Q first and E second the majority of the time. His E has the highest base damage among his abilities and a .7 ap ratio. the only drawback to it is it has a 24 second CD at lvl 1 and a 12 second CD at lvl 5. So it's a pretty long CD but if you build CDR you can bring it down to about 7 seconds which is pretty good.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

just doing my part
league of tits


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

But far be it from me to derail the thread with League talk when a much more interesting topic is currently being discussed.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Contributing.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually think Christina Hendricks is so fucking hot.

10/10 would bang.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

FUCK THE IMAGE HAS BEEN RUIIIIIIIINED.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

what is this, the bathhouse?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 18, 2013)

how did i ever miss this? this is excellent.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 18, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what is this, the bathhouse?





This is the LoL enjoyment thread


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

vae with the best picture in the thread


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

khazix is balanced


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

also fucking lol NA finally realizing Kennen is op after OGN has been using him since he got buffed earlier this year


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

genome are u playing on euw or somethnig
never see you


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

James stole my first penta yesterday.

Never forget.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

arams dont count normals dont count 3v3's dont count dominion dont count

get penta's in ranked or go home.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 18, 2013)

everyone should make it their goal to get a penta with soraka just for bragging rights.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

got a delayed penta once on karma in aram.

the quadra happened instantly, but then the 5th ran away


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

got like an instant penta with talon. Five man shockwave into full on Talon AoE. Fastest Penta I've ever gotten.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

mine was a karma mantra shield on the amumu who went in and ult'd


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

holy shit riven can jump over so many mroe walls now wtf


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

God I miss Karma's shield bombs. I was just thinking about that earlier.

pls roit

I got a quadra today as Eve. ONE DAY!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

αce said:


> genome are u playing on euw or somethnig
> never see you


im playing last of us

if you want to play you know how to reach me


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

this was actually on new karma! im sure on old karma it woulda been penta with the extra damage


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> im playing last of us
> 
> if you want to play you know how to reach me


It's out already?

damn I really want that game.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 18, 2013)

YES GOD

So long AP Yi. You won't be missed.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm tempted to go on my smurf.

But I hate playing with no runes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

inb4 Yi deals true damage.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I saw my sister no0d she was 15 so they were like perky.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

If Yi dealt true damage, he would just be a poor man's Irelia.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Yi dealt true damage, he would just be a poor man's Irelia.




And yet....


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Parental logic:
Ask for money to buy RP
They say wait until next week

I'm going to get like 200 dollars from them next week anyways so why can't I have 10 out of the 200 now


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

maybe cause they told you next week, so they mean next week?

they likely don't wanna just give you some now, because it goes against what they said, doesn't teach you any patience, and will lead to you thinking you can always get some early when they're gonna give you money


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2013)

Or, you could do the unthinkable and go out and earn your own money?

Blasphemy, I know.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not using my own money on RP, I have to save it for drugs, I mean school supplies.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTsBn36yPrg[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiyeon, sounds to me you neeed a lesson in responsibility.:ho


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

oh, you kids


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

But honestly, my money is for something else other than league.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> YES GOD
> 
> So long AP Yi. You won't be missed.



Interesting choice to keep the swords on the feet, but as they point out it is part of his style and only in two skins anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59kggZ6FlnE[/youtube]


> Fishhefy 1 month ago
> 
> this is how they made zac


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

bout time. Thoughts?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Unless they're changing her character outfit, then the only reason to play riven is still going to be for battle bunny.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy crap. Did you guys know you can jump walls with RIven?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

There is literally a post talking about how many walls you can jump with riven on the last page.


----------



## αce (Jun 18, 2013)

bout time riven got a new splash art


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> There is literally a post talking about how many walls you can jump with riven on the last page.



Last page talks about you bitching for money


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Last page talks about you bitching for money



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand muted.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 18, 2013)

wait
wat

riven got  a new splash?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2013)

i dont like the face tbh

better than the old art i guess


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

When Irelia takes fatal damage, Her blades turn on her and kill her right?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Meanwhile in Bronze V...


----------



## Chausie (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do people taunt others and claim they should come fight them in diamond/other higher rank, when they themselves aren't that rank?

Just had a game where the enemy katarina was complaining all the time and calling us try hards as we had a trynd on the game. She then spams how boring the game is as they're losing kinda hard. I ask her to please quit complaining, as it's getting rather boring to read.

She then asks me if I'm that mature in silver and that I ought to come face her in diamond instead where she will beat me, or something to that effect. She's in Gold V.

I don't get it.


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> bout time. Thoughts?



Too much eyeliner, but everything else is better than her current classic splash


still not as good as Redeemed and Battle Bunny though


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Turn off all chat.

I did that and playing the game is a lot better that way.

Also, Dom is my new favourite player on Curse.
The guy is jokes.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2013)

Too much emphasis on the sword.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol, watching a Dom game on Shaco and a Jax just asked what his ulti does.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> inb4 Yi deals true damage.



" Wuju's style's active now deals true
damage based on a % of his total attack
damage " 

guess you were right


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

inb4 Yi permabanned in ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

SCOOBY DOOBY DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

One of the few games where I feel amazing, outplayed the enemy team all the time, carried team fights, perfect orb walking and dodging every skill shot.

Cait was kinda stupid though, flamed her team for being useless and losing her 12th promo in a row, yet she didn't have a LW when all of our team had 150+ armor


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

How's this Elise build? GA was last.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Good job Vae. What are you getting promoted to?

Also team siren disbands. BIG NEWS GUYS. (If needed a sarcasm tag here)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How's this Elise build? GA was last.



Not sure if I would go Sheen. Maybe something tankier like sunfire cape early. or Randuins. She does a lot of damage already with Rylais + Liandry


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Well i would have gone frozen heart but they were ap heavy so they were squishy and just needed mr to counter.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Gold 2 achieved.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Apparently Team Siren broke up.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Apparently Team Siren broke up.



I just said that like 3 posts above you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How's this Elise build? GA was last.


you dont need lichbane. zonyahs would be better imo


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Good job Vae. What are you getting promoted to?
> 
> Also team siren disbands. BIG NEWS GUYS. (If needed a sarcasm tag here)






ahahahaha


What a great victory for feminism; first all girl team, can't cooperate because they are nasty bitches together and catfight split up


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2013)

OGN is on in 10 minutes (5AM est) if anyone cares.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Going to aim for Gold 1 today, see if I can do it


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2013)

Is ranked truly that easy once you get past the coin-toss that is silver?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe I finally got serious about getting somewhere 


No but Gold isn't too hard for me since, like I've stated multiple times, I'm at least a Plat ADC.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Tina quit because Jenny doesn't wanna share Dom with her.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDKKBU8m_wo[/youtube]
Meanwhile in Bronze V....


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skJ4h_aqUWc[/youtube]

Meanwhile in Wood V.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching OGN. People say all Koreans are good but here are these guys letting a Jax get Triforce by 16 minutes.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watching OGN. People say all Koreans are good but here are these guys letting a Jax get Triforce by 16 minutes.



Did they not 2 v 1 him?


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

It was him against Shen.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

You're forgetting this is a Korean Jax.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfDZ-Amk2_0[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Watching OGN. People say all Koreans are good but here are these guys letting a Jax get Triforce by 16 minutes.



Koreans are good because when they get an advantage they press it harder than everyone else and never let it go.

That Jax did exactly that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Adrian is happy his parents are awake because now they can make him breakfast.

Since he apparently ''I don't know how to do it myself''


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

Another entry in Vae's scrapbook of my life. 

BUT THIS IS TOO GLORIOUS A DAY

IT CANNOT BE RUINED


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

It's K I can't make breakfast myself unless it's microwaved.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

I told him to make a sandwich.

''I can't, I like eggs on it''

So hard to make eggs


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

I miss OGN? 

Thought it was over for the season. Who was playing?


----------



## Didi (Jun 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian is happy his parents are awake because now they can make him breakfast.
> 
> Since he apparently ''I don't know how to do it myself''





Original Sin said:


> It's K I can't make breakfast myself unless it's microwaved.





Vae said:


> I told him to make a sandwich.
> 
> ''I can't, I like eggs on it''
> 
> So hard to make eggs





what the actual fuck


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> I told him to make a sandwich.
> 
> ''I can't, I like eggs on it''
> 
> So hard to make eggs


I can't make eggs either 


Darth said:


> I miss OGN?
> 
> Thought it was over for the season. Who was playing?



Qualifiers


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Amateur teams trying to qualify for the next OGN season.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

how hard is it to spread butter on pan, put it on the stoves, crack an egg into the pan, and flip it for a minute?

ta da! scrambled eggs de la venue. 

add cheese, pepper, and assorted vegetables to make an omelete. 

this shit really couldn't get any easier guys. get off your fat lazy asses and learn to make yourselves breakfast.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

What Hady said.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

I was a bit of a pyromaniac when I was a kid, I'm not allowed near the ovens and shit.



Why is this woman so attractive.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Why are you still reading Narushit


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

'Cause that. Just that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Lets not forget all the pages where she didn't have her Genjutsu on.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

11/10 would still bang.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

adrian you're hopeless


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

Can I just have this?

I ask for so little.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

There are better ones GH.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

lol I don't actually care about her looks, I'm quite the fanny bandit.

Also Ace I liked how you said four irrelevant Kage _and_ Tsunade in your thread.

That warmed my aging heart. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Because Tsunade is a tier below irrelevant Kage, she's a USELESS KAGE.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

Ah, trusty LoL thread to let me know the chapter is out


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Isn't the mist kage better looking and more usefull?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

More useful?  Painful.

Mei is one of my favorites as well, but pls. PLS. My sanity.

Appearance is subjective.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Still, you can do better than Naruto women.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsunade's relevancy is minimal at this point but she's still more relevant than those useless kage. Honestly, Kishimoto has 0 balls. They all should have died.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Gaara should live but I agree A, Mei and Oonoki should've died.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

They all should have died. What plot purpose do they serve at this point? They were trashed off panel by Madara who wasn't even close to trying and the plot went on completely fine without them. The only reason they are alive is because Kishimoto did not want to kill them for whatever fucking reason. 

He could bring some legitimacy to this war by pointing out that Madara, the fucking final dungeon boss, killed them all and then forgot about them 10 minutes later. Instead, the only thing he can point to is Neji's death which was COMPLETELY FUCKING POINTLESS since it did not move the plot one inch and everyone forgot about it 2 chapters later.

Fuckity fuck fuck.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

Madara's is AFK for a fucking long time now. I know my fan service is coming eventually but the PIS induced on Madara and Obito ruins the story.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

The Kage didn't die so they could sit in for the Hokage and hold the barrier.

Then the five Hokage are gonna fight Madara and give Naruto their blessing for Sixth when it's all over.

Yup.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

At least you don't have Mashima tier writing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL you act like the five Hokages are needed to fight Madara.

Hashirama sent a Wood Clone to fight him, he can solo him at any point, like hell if he needs any help.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

I think my cat just had a stroke, spazzed out completely, was drooling and everything and now she has no control over her back legs.

I don't wanna put her down


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing as how Madara told that clone to fuck off and took a nap in front of it and is confident in his ability to take Hashirama, despite not having the Kyuubi, and full well knowing what happened last time.....yeah I'm tempted to say that Madara is clearly stronger than Hashirama at this point especially since there's absolutely no reason to have Madara beaten by Hashirama again right after we saw the flashback. Especially after his buffs.




Honestly, just think about this for 5 fucking seconds. You have 4 Kage's, 5 Hokages, Naruto, Sasuke and an entire fucking alliance vs Madara and the Juubi. And currently, the Juubi is getting shit on. So either Madara is more op than I originally thought he was, or he's getting the Juubi. And if that happens then god save the manga because massive PIS is incoming.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 19, 2013)

Hashirama will need help if Madara becomes the Jūbi's jinchūriki, as Ace believes.

Prepare your ani.



Vae said:


> I think my cat just had a stroke, spazzed out completely, was drooling and everything and now she has no control over her back legs.
> 
> I don't wanna put her down



Not Nintendo?!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

No, Kathrine.

She's 14 years old.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

If Madara gets the Juubi there isn't a single goddamn thing that Kishimoto could write that would make me believe he would lose. All he needs to do is carpet bomb them and call it a day.


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

i need to get a cat and name it chopper
regardless of gender


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2013)

Read something good, like god of highschool.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2013)

Oops, thought this was the LoL thread.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

The Official League of Naruto thread part 12.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

αce said:


> i need to get a cat and name it chopper
> regardless of gender



my next cat will be called mao, so i can refer to him as the chairman


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2013)

Buy a guard dog.

Name him Fabbbyyy.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

finally got a name change \o/

name was unavailable when i started playing, some low level account.

it's nice that they cleared out all the unused names

got some left over RP, do i get bandito fiddlesticks or wait to see what is in the next sale. decisions, decisions


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> bout time. Thoughts?




Looks a lot better and natural with out the eye liner.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

i agree, the eye make up doesn't suit her


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Read something good, like god of highschool.



God of High School went to shit tho.

Read Kubera. Or Tower of God. Or Noblesse.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Someone let me use their account to buy my main RP.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

why can't you buy it on your main


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

It's banned.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

why dont y o u wait till yiur.unbanned


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Because Baron Von Veigar won't be on sale forever.

Edit:
Never mind, just realized it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

wait, you're banned? why?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Internet was shitty last week and I dced from games, and couldn't rejoin some because the internet stayed down for like 30 minutes.

Also, New AD Carry?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2013)

.......

jiyeon that's been out for at least a month

probably longer


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

No one told me about it.

I wonder what his range will be.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2013)

Is that actually anew champ in the works?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2013)

That was posted in last thread lol


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Oops, thought this was the LoL thread.



Welp you thought wrong.

This is the "Sometimes League of Legends but mostly random Conversation Thread".


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Welp you thought wrong.
> 
> This is the "Sometimes League of Legends but mostly random Conversation Thread".



Pretty much this.

Genja: "Love your support so they don't leave your team and you're not left with nothing"


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Genja: "Love your support so they don't leave your team and you're not left with nothing"



Awww, that's so cute

he seems so sad, he needs a hug


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

Genja you done fucked up boy.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Genja you done fucked up boy.



and he knows it


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

genja's eyebrows op


----------



## Bioness (Jun 19, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Looks a lot better and natural with out the eye liner.



I can agree with this 97%, while I an see where they were going with the makeup, get rid of it, it sullies her character.


Jiyeon said:


> Internet was shitty last week and I dced from games, and couldn't rejoin some because the internet stayed down for like 30 minutes.
> 
> Also, New AD Carry?



Old as shit. I think that was leaked when the Zac details were shown by Riot


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE8z-7QgOpo[/youtube]
Best of bronze V is the best subreddit man.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

bro dat video is old


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Yo fuck you Darth.

You always rain on my parade.

Why you hate me man?


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2013)

bro why you so mad?


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

need some na ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to play


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2013)

Bitch

I asked you earlier but u rejected me.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> bro why you so mad?



Why you hate me Darth 

I never did anything


----------



## Chausie (Jun 19, 2013)

so, whats your NA account names all?


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2013)

> Bitch
> 
> I asked you earlier but u rejected me.



i was in a call






@chause - my ign: elgalil


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 19, 2013)

leavers 10 games in a row

Fuck you elo hell.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> No one told me about it.
> 
> I wonder what his range will be.



We posted and talked about if for 2 pages like 3 threads ago


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> leavers 10 games in a row
> 
> Fuck you elo hell.



Elo hell is an excuse people use when they can't leave the elo they're in and don't realize the main issue is themselves.

Just saying


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> We posted and talked about if for 2 pages like 3 threads ago



Do you know what his range is?

It better not be another 550.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

It's not a confirmed official champ.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

They should release a new AD Carry though.

Quinn flopped hard.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone know how to properly build Dario now? I just took a wild guess and it worked out but this is totally not the right build.

Gief builds pl0x.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 19, 2013)

Accepted in to my courses I applied for 3 months ago, fuck yeah


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

Tf, why would you build Hydra on Darius.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 19, 2013)

For the deeps.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Because Hydra is more legit than TF.

I meant I want advice from someone who can play the game, sorry for not clarifying.

I think the ideal build would be Sunfire, Omen, Warmogs, Maw and Frozen Mallet.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

Omen, Mallet, and Hexdrinker is what I see often times. I used to rush Sword of the Divine on him which was always hilarious.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Maw =/= Hexdrinker


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, the adventures of a pirate and his carry

thanks for the games guys


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

You're right. There's almost a 2000g cost to upgrade Hexdrinker to Maw. Let's be real life, 2000g can be much better spent on something else.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Lets be real, in a full build you're not gonna sell that Hexdrinker, you're gonna turn it in to a Maw.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

Lets be real life, the amount of games that make it to full build is very little.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyone know how to properly build Dario now? I just took a wild guess and it worked out but this is totally not the right build.
> 
> Gief builds pl0x.




Boots+2Warmogs+Atmas+MAW+One more Warmogs.

Precede to rape everything. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't build this




Your build looks fine to me just replace the hydra with Maw, and the locket if your team does not need you to get it with Omens and your good to go.

I assume you normally build tank Daruis. You should try dunk master Daruis build its very fun, you just need to snow ball a little first.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2013)

I cant decide. 

I got Riot points for my birthday today and i want a champ and a skin. 

Should i get Fiora and one of her skins 

or Shyvana and Ice drake shyvana? 

Im just as good with either of them. I get more kills with fiora obviously but i enjoy how tanky Shyvana is. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



laze: gp
laze: this is for you
laze: 
laze: you fucking noob
Elgalil: woah woah
laze: "lol gp support"
Elgalil: no need
Elgalil: to be upset
Zynes: oh snap
Chausie: don't be mean
Elgalil: shhhh no tears
Elgalil: only dreams
Wafflefries164: there is no need
Chausie: no problem with gp support
laze: not talking to you
Wafflefries164: to be upset
TerribadBweezle: It's okay laze. I understand you're not great at Vayne. That's fine.
TerribadBweezle: But you need to calm down, you're going to give yourself high blood pressure.
Elgalil: LOL
Chausie: <3
Wafflefries164: im dying
Chausie: ily gp
Elgalil: gp
Elgalil: i love you
Elgalil: have my honour
TerribadBweezle: Thank you, thank you.
laze: get back to me when you learn basic meta play
Wafflefries164: roleplaying like a pirate
laze: instead of going for personal attacks
TerribadBweezle: You need Jesus, laze.
Elgalil: lol
Elgalil: meta sheep
TerribadBweezle: You're so angry.
laze: i don't really give a darn
laze: noobs like you should just learn basic meta play
TerribadBweezle: I can feel that blood pressure rising. It chokes my little pirate heart.
Chausie: you don't give a darn, then why so mad about it?>
laze: i don't give a darn about his personal attacks
laze: i give a darn about how he's so retarded
TerribadBweezle: Serious note Vayne, your stats didn't change in the last 10 minutes of the game.
laze: and he needs help
Chausie: Idk  about everyone else, but you seem the retarded one here to me
laze: well me and gp were talking
laze: basically we gave up
TerribadBweezle: Now lemme break this one down Barney style. 
That means you either took a seriously sweet shit, and in ten minutes, you avoided every team fight, ganking opportunity, and somehow did not get more than-
TerribadBweezle: -59 cs.
laze: you wanna know why?
laze: cause of trist
laze: and in that last fight
laze: that was the most
laze: obvious bait
Chausie: you were 2v1 most of lane too
Chausie: i mean
laze: yet you guys still went for it
Chausie: wow, dude
laze: i pinged hard
TerribadBweezle: So, Trist...in any entirely different lane than you,, managed to fuck up your cs.
laze: did i say she did?
laze: i'm talking about the late game
TerribadBweezle: Did she scare you, yell at you, throw taunts?
laze: you fucked up my cs
TerribadBweezle: You didn't go in to take cs, so I did.
laze: no she was fed you retard
laze: are you kidding me
laze: i was taking the cs
TerribadBweezle: Why would I kid. I love you too much to kid.
laze: bet you were like
Chausie: clearly you weren't else youd have more cs than that
laze: "lol i'm gp i can carry"
TerribadBweezle: You're like my child. I'm just trying to enlighten you.
laze: carry/support w/e
TerribadBweezle: Don't use quotes if it's not a quote.
laze: w/e
laze: the point is
laze: 
laze: read that
TerribadBweezle: Laze, this is a light-shedding moment. If I leave you in the dark, you'll grow mushrooms. I'll take care of you if you let me.
laze: and please don't ever
laze: go bot gp
laze: ever again
laze: and ruin other people's games
Chausie: "Here are your goals for CSing:1. GET LAST HITS"
Chausie: maybe you should read it vayne
laze: i have
laze: at level 1
TerribadBweezle: Laze, don't play Vayne. Her leather is too much for you. Those glasses, a bit too much power for you.
laze: but this gp
laze: he doesn't understand
laze: whatever
laze: i'm not good at vayne
laze: i admit that
laze: but please
laze: learn the basic
laze: meta play
TerribadBweezle: Laze, you linked me some guys opinion on laning.
laze: and if you don't want to do the meta
laze: that's when you do it in diamond
Chausie: meta is for people with no excitement in their lives
TerribadBweezle: I can link you to someone who thinks the wheel is emergent technology.
Chausie: like those who take flash, boring
TerribadBweezle: Hey man, it makes me feel like DBZ. That's why I take flash.
TerribadBweezle: "Yar Erm a Perrate! FLASH!"
laze: flash is a good escape?
laze: is it not?
Chausie: That sounds dirty
TerribadBweezle: "Erm gernna sher yer my werden lerg!"
Chausie: Flashing people like that
TerribadBweezle: So laze, what did we learn? Meta bad. Building Vayne like glass, bad. Taking a champion too powerful for you, really bad. That bitch wears leathers chaps and sunglasses--
TerribadBweezle: --you can't handle that.
laze: how is meta bad
TerribadBweezle: It makes you lazy.
laze: a good example was their bot lane
laze: support and adc
laze: adc took cs
laze: adc got $$$
TerribadBweezle: You didn't react creatively to a single part of that game. Someone threw a wrench in your cs, and you didn't build a single new item to compensate.
laze: got items
Chausie: i'm level 7, i can't afford many champs
laze: and she could 1v2 us
Chausie: so dont use me as an example
laze: easily.
laze: built vayne like glass
laze: i could say the same for you
TerribadBweezle: Actually, were you to watch bot lane near the end. Her and Soraka were tickling my piratenuts before Kha showed up.
TerribadBweezle: I have a built-in heal.
laze: you didn't even build mr
laze: for trist
laze: i at least attempted to but had no cash to finish the item
TerribadBweezle: Good observation. Valid if I was't trying to keep bottom from falling and sending my ult mid and top.
Chausie: he has a catalyst, how can you say he wasn't going to build any mr?
laze: well he didn't rush it fast enough did he?
laze: why would he spend his extra cash
laze: on
laze: doran's
laze: and boots last?
Chausie: he liked the colour blue
laze: i would've rushed mr if i was him.
Chausie: no harm
TerribadBweezle: Boots last? I move my boots to the 6th slot.
TerribadBweezle: I had those damn things.
TerribadBweezle: 400 gold for a single boot. So what if I only have one leg, that's fucking robbery.
Chausie: pff, last slot is where the GP10 goes!
TerribadBweezle: Or 325, still a rip-off.
laze: 325*
laze: have you tried chasing with no boots
TerribadBweezle: Geez, even your reaction time with typing is slow. No wonder you cs like snails fuck.
laze: vayne will be able to kite you
laze: against a good one at least
laze: avg*
TerribadBweezle: Vayne has a dodge and a knockback. Vayne could kite ghosts on steroids.
Chausie: and she had ghost
TerribadBweezle: Laze, you read a shitty guide man, and for that I am truly sorry. The internet failed you. It's okay though. Senor Terribad has you under his wing.
laze: so you're saying it's no good to get boots?
laze: thinkk about the other lanes
TerribadBweezle: English your first language? No one said not to take boots.
laze: they'd chase you down easily
Chausie: he had boots
TerribadBweezle: I bought boots early, and move them to a different item slot.
TerribadBweezle: Not sure how to break that down further. Do you speak esperanto; would that help?
laze: ah good but that doesn't change the fact that you were too retarded to rush mr
laze: especially in late
TerribadBweezle: Oddly enough, never died to trist. Maybe knowing her range is enough? Odd. Kha on the other hand had me suckin' dick for beer money.




this was a huge postgame chat im quoting for ace cuz he left it(between a gankplank and vayne)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Lets be real life, the amount of games that make it to full build is very little.



Does that matter? I'm asking what a good build would be, not what a good build that doesn't reach late would be.

When you ask for a build you want to know a 6 item build.

Not like guides give you 4 items and say ''You usually don't reach late game anyway.''


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chausie: how do you know he wasn't going to get a banshees?
laze: so you're not gonna play meta?
laze: cause you like to live dangerously?
laze: is that it?
laze: cause you're not playing the game right
TerribadBweezle: Not when people call lanes after other people state their intentions. Those people deserve to get checked.
laze: why would you even call gp bot?
laze: i don't understand
laze: it was good when we had a blitz
laze: and an adc bot
TerribadBweezle: Properly is the word you were looking for, and there is  no proper way to play. There is your way which ignores synergy and  teammates choices for your own desires.
laze: but then you came in
laze: and you were like
laze: lol i'm bot
laze: GP
laze: bweezle pls.
TerribadBweezle: You picked last, afer I called bot.
laze: i didn't pick last
TerribadBweezle: After I picked my champion.
laze: i called adc first
TerribadBweezle: After I said bot and picked my champion.
laze: don't bullshit.
TerribadBweezle: GP is obviously not a support. Pull your head from whatever bag of crack you have to, in order to see that.
laze: so you think it's suitable to play ADC gp?
TerribadBweezle: The paint chips are not wall-candy, and what you want isn't what needs to happen.
laze: what other role is there
laze: that isn't support
laze: at bot
laze: ADC.
laze: how about you pull your head from "whatever bag of crack"
TerribadBweezle: Also, a crit-based GP with damage built on the tankier side is perfectly acceptable and effective.
laze: and watch some streams
laze: THEN PLAY TOP
Chausie: GP support is fine
laze: there is no place for you
laze: to go bot
laze: chausie
laze: he just said he wasn't support
laze: why are you even in this conversation?
Chausie: Because your moaning and bitching is too funny to leave
laze: yeah whatever post it on reddit
TerribadBweezle: Yes, there is. Burst dps with a built-in heal is so  sweet bot, but you had to force my hand. You had to make it a clash of  ego and metasheep tragedy. So you got this GP.
Chausie: ok
TerribadBweezle: Who reads reddit?
laze: so you think it's okay
laze: to go bot
TerribadBweezle: That's the asshole of the internet next to 4chan.
laze: when another role
laze: already needs the cs
laze: i go on 4chan and reddit
laze: reddit jsut for LoL and tv
TerribadBweezle: I was that role. You thought you could pick after me  and fill that two. This isn't a gangbang. No two people one role.
laze: only reason i would go on 4chan is for tv and p
TerribadBweezle: Reddit is for lowering your braincell count. I avoid that.
laze: actually if you think about it
laze: 4chan is the asshole of the internet
laze: look at all the shit that's in /b/
TerribadBweezle: Already said that.
laze: it's more filthy than reddit
TerribadBweezle: Catch up, man.
laze: reddit is no asshole of the internet
laze: fyi
TerribadBweezle: And no, reddit endorses child porn and jailbaiting.
laze: what role were you?
laze: and 4chan doesn't?
TerribadBweezle: Not saying it doesn't.
TerribadBweezle: Just saying they're both bad and supporting them in any capacity is support the negative things to support.
laze: good for you
TerribadBweezle: So, pedolaze. Kind like Fritolaze, but with more naked kids.
laze: you're calling me a pedo
laze: when you surf 4chan
TerribadBweezle: Please be my friend, I'm going to learn you some LoL,  for free. Won't ask you to pose for any weird pictures, since I'm  assuming you're young.
laze: which is a lot worse
laze: than reddit
TerribadBweezle: Knowing what's on 4chan and surfing it are two different things.
laze: 4chan endorses gore and child porn
laze: and fyi
TerribadBweezle: I know Malaria is in Africa; I've never been to Africa.
laze: i said i only lurk LoL on reddit
TerribadBweezle: Lurking, a predatory term.
TerribadBweezle: So, pedolaze, what are you going to play next? I  recommend either Ashe or minesweeper. I endorse minesweeper, actually.
laze: why are you calling me pedo
laze: TerribadBweezle
TerribadBweezle: Stratego or Parcheesi--a game of chance as well as skill.
laze: ahem
laze: TERRIBAD.
TerribadBweezle: Yes?
laze: ^
TerribadBweezle: That would be an arrow, yes.
TerribadBweezle: So anyway, like I said. When playing Vayne, build more  health. I could sneeze on you and you would have died. Frozen mallet  works. Provides a sweet slow, for layin down those hookerboot arrows.
laze: why would you build health
laze: the team
TerribadBweezle: Ah yes, you lurk reddit. Lurking is what pedophiles and  rapists do. Reddit courts pedophiles. So, you're pedolaze.
laze: is meant to protect you anyway
laze: and in fights
laze: you don't go in first do you as an adc?
laze: you still don't understand the basic metaplay
TerribadBweezle: And neither does their focus-man. The guy with flash, stuns, omgHI burst.
TerribadBweezle: Anyone with decent focus would have wore you like a hat.
laze: decent focus
laze: they shouldn't be able to
TerribadBweezle: That is exactly what happened too.
laze: jayvan can block
laze: ryze can stun
laze: trynd has a slow
laze: i think we should've done fine
TerribadBweezle: Trist yordleportaled onto you, made you eatshitanddie, and went home to watch Jersey Shore.
laze: if we co ordinated better
TerribadBweezle: Gym, tan, death
laze: and no
laze: i don't know what board you lurk on reddit
laze: but the league board
TerribadBweezle: I don't. It's for pedophiles and rapists.
laze: definitely doesn't endorse pedophiles
laze: since when?
laze: never.
TerribadBweezle: If a reddit endorses rape, they all endorse rape, since the main website refused to take those reddits down.
laze: have you ever been on 4chan?
laze: you're a /b/tard yes?
laze: i can find a thread easily
laze: that's about gore
laze: pedofilia
laze: lolis
laze: etc
laze: i should be calling you the pedofile here
TerribadBweezle: Already said I didn't use 4chan, so you bringing up your search history doesn't really help the conversation.
TerribadBweezle: It's okay though, we're going to learn you today.
laze: well obviously haven't been on reddit
laze: you*
laze: reddit doesn't endorse rape or pedofilia
TerribadBweezle: Mmmhmm, you keep telling yourself.
TerribadBweezle: Well, buddy, it's been fun. Worm nation, and if you ain't trollin', you ain't tryin'.
laze: no actually
laze: there is no pedofilia
laze: on reddit
laze: you're just retarded
TerribadBweezle: Poor kid. So lost.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Seems to me like Chausie ruins lives.

Both Vayne and GP seem retarded to me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

[youtube]LGSZrYadyGE[/youtube]

wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

That's what happens when Koreans #1 Challenger plays in Silver.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Does that matter? I'm asking what a good build would be, not what a good build that doesn't reach late would be.
> 
> When you ask for a build you want to know a 6 item build.
> 
> Not like guides give you 4 items and say ''You usually don't reach late game anyway.''



You have your core 4 items then 2 slots for itemization. Some common things are Hydra, Thornmail, Frozen Heart, Blade of the Ruined King, GA, Spirit Visage, or whatever you want.

The reason I say Hexdrinker instead of Maw is because rushing it is a huge mistake.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I cant decide.
> 
> I got Riot points for my birthday today and i want a champ and a skin.
> 
> ...



I enjoy Shyvana's skins especially Ice Drake. I go for that personally.

Also the ideal build for Darius (I think): Frozen Mallet, Bulwark, Omen, Maw, boots w/e, GA/Warmogs/Banshee/Anything tanky.

I haven't played Darius in a long time though so I really don't know anymore


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Looks a lot better and natural with out the eye liner.


Is that a re done one or someone photoshopped it?


Darth said:


> *God of High School went to shit tho.*
> 
> Read Kubera. Or Tower of God. Or Noblesse.



Eat a bag of baby dicks.

And noblesse? Kill yourself.

EDIT: I was on S@20 and riot is nerfing Hec again in the PBE and someone posted this saying "Riot to Hecarim"


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2013)

Any advice on building Riven?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is that a re done one or someone photoshopped it?
> 
> 
> Eat a bag of baby dicks.
> ...



They're not beating a dead horse though.

Hecarim is still in the top 5 of junglers,


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> Any advice on building Riven?



x2 BTs, BC, LW GA and boots.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

I think it's even more fitting that the person beating the horse looks like Morello


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Seems to me like Chausie ruins lives.
> 
> Both Vayne and GP seem retarded to me.



why do you say this


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kept wanting to correct their spelling of paedophilia , but i guessed i'd be technically the wrong one on NA side


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> Any advice on building Riven?



depends


do you suck or not



brutalizer -> BT -> LW -> hexdrinker/BC -> hexdrinker/BC -> maw

get cd boots after LW if you're stomping
otherwise get mercs or ninjas if you need them
could also get sooner if you really need them (getting wrecked by cc or autos in lane)


and GA is good
I usually get it either after LW or after hexdrinker. Or at the very end if I don't need it cuz I'm just that fed. 
You could also get it after BT if you're a scrub


----------



## Didi (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Jun 20, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is that a re done one or someone photoshopped it?



It's shopped.

I've been playing Jungle Nunu lately, so much fun. Solo Dragon at like level 4 and steal everything from enemy jungle. This guy is so easy, I should buy Nunu bot and spam laugh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Nunu is getting perma banned in ranked.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

the only real true riven build is 5 bloodthirsters and a last whisper
anything else is vagina level


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

in other news montecristo is probably going to be a clg analyst
pls


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Should I buy Zed or Kha'Zix.

Both of them can carry just as hard, but I like Kha'Zix's playstyle better


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

kha zix snowballs so much harder because zed is kind of reliant on ulti to kill someone instantly
kha just eats you and then jumps away


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have no sense of how to engage with thwm though, you won't be playong them to thwor dull potential.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't Kha'Zix's engage pattern Void Spikes -> Leap ?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 20, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I would buy the shit out of this shirt if I wasn't so damn broke. Majestic as fuck!

Looks like today's LCS schedule is gonna be really fun. Mostly looking forward to the TSM vs VEL match up, just to see the oddbros fight it out . C9 vs CLG also interest me as well. I've been watching the CRS and CLG scrims and CLG doing really well lately, but I doubt they can beat C9 just yet.


αce said:


> kha zix snowballs so much harder because zed is kind of reliant on ulti to kill someone instantly
> kha just eats you and then jumps away



How is Khaz after his nerfs? I haven't played him since they nerfed him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 20, 2013)

Gold IV in Ranked 3s.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

> How is Khaz after his nerfs? I haven't played him since they nerfed him.



they buffed his q
so basically muramana khazix is even more fucking strong than before
if you get isolated it's over


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Not gonna lie, I would buy the shit out of this shirt if I wasn't so damn broke. Majestic as fuck!
> 
> Looks like today's LCS schedule is gonna be really fun. Mostly looking forward to the TSM vs VEL match up, just to see the oddbros fight it out . C9 vs CLG also interest me as well. I've been watching the CRS and CLG scrims and CLG doing really well lately, but I doubt they can beat C9 just yet.
> 
> ...



Curse lose all their scrims.

No matter who it's against.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's an article on LoL recall animations...thoughts? Personally, I really liked Bad Santa Veigar and Zombie Brand's recall.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

i like the way elise recalls, makes me giggle

and the neon vi one is nice


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

So im watching ghe Crs game vs C9.

 18 mins in and Cop hasn't done much, at all. When he withdrew his Draven ult on khazix after voyboy took him down so low I smh. Im thinking why the fck he didnt let it follow through.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

holy clg looking impressive


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I eat my words haha. Those CLG lol baron plays though. Mistime Baron and stand there like an idiot for a minute and show 3 people bot for a free C9 Baron. Baron, the true 6th man of the year.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Who did clg play? And did they win?


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

the played c9
late game trist is op


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

CLG beat C9 lol?


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Curse lose all their scrims.
> 
> No matter who it's against.





Wesley said:


> CLG beat C9 lol?



yep. I'll post the VoD when it's up.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> yep. I'll post the VoD when it's up.



Oh, wait, I got it.  They were the one team they didn't bother to research?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah cuz 5 wins a in a row means they are the best team NA right? 

The c9 hype train... watch how fast it dies down as the season goes on.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually they have been consistently good in scrims and in lcs.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

uh, 4n, the c9 hype train started with the pros
dyrus tweeted before c9 even qualified for lcs that they were "the scariest team in e-sports"


i agree it's too early to jump to conclusions tho
crs started last lcs split 8-0 and ended up being arguably one of the worst teams later on


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

did the screens black out?


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

wth? Support lissandra? Velocity just shot itself in the head. I tried it before and it's ridiculous.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

jungle yi is so buff dependent im surprised they didn't ward their red entrances


----------



## Bioness (Jun 20, 2013)

Riven Splash Art changed 

The people have spoken!


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

And?

So was Crs in the first half of spring lcs.

Not sayong they aren't good because they are
 I could tell from watching their crs game... though being behind crs initially, they had some brilliant engages in the teamfights and estimatdx their kill potential well enough. That and Crs becoming complacent. If anything I can see why meteos has earned most of the praise.

I just think that they are being unreasonably hyped.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

WAIT WHAT THE FUCK?

SOMEONE IS PLAYING YI COMPETITIVELY?

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

VES really is the worst team in LCS. This looks like a fucking solo q stomp.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> uh, 4n, the c9 hype train started with the pros
> dyrus tweeted before c9 even qualified for lcs that they were "the scariest team in e-sports"
> 
> 
> ...



Doublelift has stated that everyone else is trash. Should I believe him as well? Calling a team with no real experience in the pro scene scary? Esports? Dafuqq. They dominate sc2 and dota as well? 

Look at the long term, not the short term. Its far too soon for any team in the lcs be so deaerving of this huge hype.

Judgement should be rrserved after they get more games under their belt.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> VES really is the worst team in LCS. This looks like a fucking solo q stomp.



What the fuck are they actually doing?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol wow.

They saw TSM in that bush on their ward and still got engaged on and still lost the fight.

VES pls.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

> Doublelift has stated that everyone else is trash. Should I believe him  as well? Calling a team with no real experience in the pro scene scary?  Esports? Dafuqq. They dominate sc2 and dota as well?



what the fuck?
4n someimtes i don't even know
there's a difference between giving yourself a superiority complex and flat out admitting inferiority to another person. 

and you _don't_ need e-sports experience to be scary. skt2 judgement day had *zero* lan experience before this ogn season and they beat frost 3-0. _frost_. the most veteran team in korea. skt2 judgement day is probably the third best team in korea and had 0 lan experience. 

and that's besides the fact that dyrus and doublelift are completely different people and the latter is almost never serious





yeah we should reserve judgement but your argument sucks
you don't need lan experience to be a good team
mvp ozone and skt2 judgement day say hello


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Jungle AP yi and Support Lissandra. How hipster can you get?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

They had a Solo Q comp.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

that game
i don't even fucking know


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

How many times did Vileroze die in the last 10 minutes?

Like 15?


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

My comp was lagging the whole time. I got a view at 24 mins and it's like 30-7. What was the end score?


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

dude the caitlin ult that went across the map was basically a symbolic representation of how this game went


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

VES are actually worse than Curse right now.

And Curse are pretty garbage right now.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Riven Splash Art changed
> 
> The people have spoken!


This is more satisfying than getting Microsoft to remove DRM from the XBONE!  jknotrly


αce said:


> what the fuck?
> 4n someimtes i don't even know
> there's a difference between giving yourself a superiority complex and flat out admitting inferiority to another person.
> 
> ...


^ wat he said. 

Plus Quantic was wrecking LCS teams in scrims before they even got into the LCS. And they annihilated the Challenger scene tournaments. Teams already knew how strong C9/Quantic was before they got anywhere near the LCS. The hype was pretty justified foreign. 


Jiyeon said:


> How many times did Vileroze die in the last 10 minutes?
> 
> Like 15?


He's got a family to feed dontcha know.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol, OddOne and Maplestreet have the same speech pattern, they sit the same way, everything


----------



## Bioness (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> VES really is the worst team in LCS. This looks like a fucking solo q stomp.



Could I get a link to this madness?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe my argument sucks because im not arguing? 

Im giving reasoning for my thoughts which is pretth justified considering what happened to crs. Calling a green team like c9 the scariest team I  esports when they even haven't played against the most formidable teams I. the world is a bs team regardless. 

 As for your statement concerning the koreans, you get out what you put in. They constantly practice against what the best of the world has to offer. Not surprising. In c9s case, they are constantly playing against teams in what is considered the worst region in the world.

I remeber MRN being heavily favored as well but unlike c9, they didn't even come close to delivering or showing why they should have it.

 NA is just fillled with jockriders who ride whoever seems to be more trendworthy.

When c9 shows they can consistently play well, just not beat the top teams but actually win  convincingly and hard, I'll begi. to think they are the real deal. Until then, nope. They are off to a pretty good start. For their fans' sake lets hope they can keep their momentum and conti ue to dominate.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

They've won every game besides this clg won hard and even made TSM surrender


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> Maybe my argument sucks because im not arguing?
> 
> Im giving reasoning for my thoughts which is pretth justified considering what happened to crs. Calling a green team like c9 the scariest team I  esports when they even haven't played against the most formidable teams I. the world is a bs team regardless.
> 
> ...


To be honest, MegaZero carried MRN every game.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

@bioness

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8OR-7WKdQ0[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

> To be honest, MegaZero carried MRN every game.



actually nientonsoh carried more often than mega did
he was doublelift level on hyper carries


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> actually nientonsoh carried more often than mega did
> he was doublelift level on hyper carries



Prior to Nein though, MegaZero did everything on that team.

Heartbeat was a trash AD Carry, Ecco was either always sick or playing like shit.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Could I get a link to this madness?





4N said:


> Maybe my argument sucks because im not arguing?
> 
> Im giving reasoning for my thoughts which is pretth justified considering what happened to crs. Calling a green team like c9 the scariest team I  esports when they even haven't played against the most formidable teams I. the world is a bs team regardless.
> 
> ...



wait wtf c9 isn't a green team they've been around for like a year lol. Don't remember Orbit Gaming?

Also fuck you NA 2-0'd Europe in All Stars. We're not the worst region in the world anymore 

And you're totally arguing 4n. Ace's points about Korean teams with zero lan experience dominating tournaments is valid. C9 is a very similar case seeing as they directly study from the Korean scene, was the first NA team to have their own dedicated game analyst, and was destroying LCS teams in scrims without actually being in the LCS.

Lets disregard that all of their players were in the top 10 on the leaderboard in Challenger and are generally considered some of the highest rated mechanical players in the scene. 

THE HYPE WAS DESERVED GODDAMN YOU.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Wtf MRN was a heavily favored team at some point?

Weren't they perpetually in the bottom 4 for the entire Spring split?


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah they were never favoured
don't know where this is coming from


the only hyped teams going into last split were crs, clg and tsm
and to a lesser extent dignitas since they had like an 8 game winning streak at one point


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

i just watched a toyz vod where he went triple doran ring maokai and ended the game like 20 kills or something with full ap build
ap maokai is still op i see


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

i actually don't even remember that
before they got nientonsoh no one cared much for them


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> wth? Support lissandra? Velocity just shot itself in the head. I tried it before and it's ridiculous.



lissandra support is fine, from what i've seen of it so far


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

When is Dom going to replace Saint really


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol, twitch chat is blowing up with Crs Fabbbyyy


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> lissandra support is fine, from what i've seen of it so far



It's not good at all. You can only poke but at the same time not take cs. Then the only hard cc you have is a root but that requires you to get into their face and even then it's a root. They can still attack you.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When is Dom going to replace Saint really


Why? Dom sucks and Saint is their captain. 

Never gonna happen dood.


Original Sin said:


> It's not good at all. You can only poke but at the same time not take cs. Then the only hard cc you have is a root but that requires you to get into their face and even then it's a root. They can still attack you.



her poke in lane is strong. her initiate is amazing regardless how much ap you have. I can see it working in the right comps, don't hate.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

@Darth
Dom is better than Saint.
Dom is God.

Curse so fucking bad.
Why do they let Cop keep picking Draven when he doesn't have the aggression to match his playstyle.
Why do they keep banning Thresh after Blitzcrank is banned even though Godward does best on Hook champions.
What the fuck is Saint even doing?

Edit:
Crs Fabbbyyy please Liquid.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

lol curse is VES level


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Fabbyyy on an LCS team?

Dat Bronze V logic.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Fabbbyyy is obviously better than Cop.
Aphromoo won't join Curse.
Neither will Chaox.

None of the AD Carries in the LCS will join Curse at this point and Altec is still too young to play for them at a professional level, so yes, Crs Fabbbyyy.

Saint is so fucking bad.
Look at that J4 initiate before they lost, what the fuck was that?


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

crs fans now know how it feels to be a clg fan


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> lol curse is VES level


That's an insult to VES 


Jiyeon said:


> Fabbbyyy is obviously better than Cop.
> Aphromoo won't join Curse.
> Neither will Chaox.
> 
> ...


Aphro and Chaox won't join, or don't even have a chance to is cause of Saint. It's well known that Chaox and Saint don't get a long, and recently can be said the same with Aphro. Only option to get one of those 2 is bench/kick Saint for Dom, and then it's a whole new world.

or Crs fabbbyyy!!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

LCS NA Summer Participants
Team 	W & L 	Rank 	Streak 	Infopages
Cloud9 HyperX 	5-1 	1 (-0) 	L1 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Team Solo Mid 	4-2 	2 (-0) 	W3 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Vulcun TechBargains 	3-2 	3 (-1) 	L1 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Team Coast 	3-2 	3 (-1) 	W1 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Counter Logic Gaming 	3-3 	4 (+0) 	W1 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Team Dignitas 	2-3 	5 (-2) 	L1 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Curse Gaming 	1-4 	6 (-2) 	L3 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames
Velocity eSports 	1-4 	6 (-2) 	L4 	Leaguepedia//RiotGames

Crs and VES fighting it out for last place.

Curse literally have the Thresh Prince on their team and ban thresh every game.
Logic.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

ok you do know the fabby wank is just people trolling right?
reginald is often criticized for being too agressive and throwing leads
fabby can take a 20k gold lead and throw it because he plays wayyyy too ham


fabbby would never work on a professional team as long as he plays the way he does
there's a difference between being aggressive and being an idiot



crs fabbby would be a disaster


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

I actually like Fabbbyyy.
I watch him play every time he's in one of the featured matches on the home screen in the client.

But yeah, his biggest flaw is he's hyper aggressive to the point where he'll dominate bot or feed hilariously.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fabbbyyy is obviously better than Cop.
> Aphromoo won't join Curse.
> Neither will Chaox.
> 
> ...



there's like probably 50 other D1 or Challenger players that would fit better on Curse than Fabbyyy dude. 

And yeah I agree Saint is pretty bad right now.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

lol wat does that even mean.

elementz isn't even being scouted to join a team. iirc he wants to be a coach or some shit. 

bro that image is hella old and totally doesn't fit his current situation.

get out.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

He's the coach of coast. Ergo he's doing good.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Curse has been like, Bronze V bad since Elementz left.

And it's obvious Cop and Edward don't mix.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

the return of the king for jiji is more relevant
he's already a better jungler than chauster and saint


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

At this point, everyone is a better jungler than Saint.

He's the captain and he leads Curse into embarrassing defeats week in, week out and then probably just goes back to house and gets drunk.
He makes the most ridiculous calls at the worst times.
They had a Leona Draven, why wouldn't they 2v2 against Sona Trist?
Who was making the focus calls when they 3 man tower dived Zuna and Bloodwater?

He threw the game for Baron like 3 times last week.
What the fuck is he doing?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

Why ban Riven?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

And do they plan the picks and bans or is that done on the spot?

Just first pick Thresh and let Edward do his thing, stop forcing him on things like Leona and Zyra.
Edward's moniker is Thresh Prince and they ban Thresh from him like every game.
They keep making Cop play Draven and Ezreal when he's barf bag bad on both of them.
Let him go back to playing MF.
And Jacky on Malphite, just lul.

/rant


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Why ban Riven?



zion is best riven in pro na.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't wait til they make Cop play Vayne.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

dude nobody gives a fuck about Curse outside of Voyboy anyway so shut up and enjoy the TSM/C9 hype trains.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

I would join the C9 hype train.
They're actually good enough to back up their hype.

But fuck TSM.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> zion is best riven in pro na.



That's like saying you're a gold metalist at the special Olypmics.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

How is Zion the best Riven in NA?

Didn't MegaZero win the best Riven NA contest?


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

kiwikid tf op.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

did he? Thought it was his tournament.

Also, Zion is a great top so no it's not comparable. VB or Dyrus sure.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But fuck TSM.


you sir, have bad taste.


Wesley said:


> That's like saying you're a gold metalist at the special Olypmics.



Yo wes, Riven is awesome quit hating.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Did Sneaky ragequit vs CLG?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

lol ill never understand weselys riven hate


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

He probably doesn't like her face.

Who's the better buy between Kha'Zix, Zed, and Kennen?


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did Sneaky ragequit vs CLG?



He accidentally did it apparently.

Also, dat qtpie


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

depends what you want to do


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Technically between all them kennen would beat them all. Zed is for the best of the best.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's not good at all. You can only poke but at the same time not take cs. Then the only hard cc you have is a root but that requires you to get into their face and even then it's a root. They can still attack you.



well lulus poke can also take CS, yet you're fine with that. same with sonas.

then she has a gap closer, an aoe root and a stun

build her tanky, which you will be doing by buying support items anyway


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, for starters I need a safe pick for Top.
Darth told me kennen is a safe pick top.

Kha'Zix is kind of safe and his recent buffs are ridiculous.
And Zed can roam easily if he doesn't have any kill potential on the other laner.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yo wes, Riven is awesome quit hating.




Speaking of Riven, new _updated_ updated splash art. They reduced the eye liner, but it's still there. Guess they wanted that wow factor for her in game portrait and more shine for her sword.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

i like the new splash art

dont mind the eyliner now that its not so much

also kennen is the safest top. Kha can get wrecked by a top that is aggressive early(riven for example in my experiences at least)

Kha and Zed would be better mid because of their roaming


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

I think I'll buy Kennen and get his Red skin.

Or his Doctor skin.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> well lulus poke can also take CS, yet you're fine with that. same with sonas.
> 
> then she has a gap closer, an aoe root and a stun
> 
> build her tanky, which you will be doing by buying support items anyway


lulu has a shield, speed boost, ward, helpful attack harass, a knock up shield. She has much better utility.


Jiyeon said:


> Well, for starters I need a safe pick for Top.
> Darth told me kennen is a safe pick top.
> 
> Kha'Zix is kind of safe and his recent buffs are ridiculous.
> And Zed can roam easily if he doesn't have any kill potential on the other laner.


Kha can't farm as well. Zed can.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be unbanned in a couple of hours.

Either that or I'll be unbanned on Saturday.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

@4N regarding C9. I like how you just beat them down after one loss. They've played consistently and they played extremely well against CLG too. You actually sound like the NA people on reddit who just rides on whatever is up and down. (Oh CLG lost, they suck. Oh Clg won, yay they're back and good again or w/e). 

Basically you're judging a team because they're not experienced or well known enough as the big four. Come on now. It's annoying to see a bunch of circlejerks around CLG, TSM, or w/e. It's already starting for C9? Fuck that. 

Plus they are the most fucking humble team I've met so far. It's refreshing to see compare to "we are the best" and then they prove to play terrible afterwards. Last week they said, this new patch it's all up to see who adapts the best. And right now it shows. 

As Darth and everyone said, the hype is justified. Doesn't mean we call them the best, they performed well and we praise them for it. I'm not going to shoot them in the knee because of one loss or a bad performance. It's the same for EG, GG (I really wish Edward didn't leave), TSM, and CLG.

I can never be a fan of Dignitas though. Seems like Dignitas fans get a lot of white hairs from their ups and downs.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Dig played really well vs Coast today tho.

And TSM will always be the best in NA.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Darth, teach me kennen.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Terry, stop getting so defensive. Like really.  im not beating down anyone. I've already said all that I had to say on the topic so just let your fanboy sleep peacefully.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Darth, teach me kennen.



Not until Saturday/Sunday cause of work and stuff but yeah on the weekend I can give you the walkthrough.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> Terry, stop getting so defensive. Like really.  im not beating down anyone. I've already said all that I had to say on the topic so just let your fanboy sleep peacefully.



Kyle doesn't want to admit when he's wrong imo.

there are like zero c9 fanboys in this thread


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Not until Saturday/Sunday cause of work and stuff but yeah on the weekend I can give you the walkthrough.





Senpai noticed me.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

I also like how I used to play jayce and zed mid and you all used to give me shit for it. Now that pros play them mod everyone else is like oh thats good!

Learn to think for yourselves and give ppl a chance.  that type of outlook is why innovation and NA could never be in the same sentence; too set in your ways and dont want to try stuff.

And whats worse is that I uady best perfomances with those 2 champs. 

Just had to get that out of the way. Seeing LG post that had me pissed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> Terry, stop getting so defensive. Like really.  im not beating down anyone. I've already said all that I had to say on the topic so just let your fanboy sleep peacefully.



Lol defensive what?

i expected a better reply than that. If you're going to talk down on people or teams obviously Im going to comment on it. If you're going to reply that Im being defensive that's just weak.

Im not a c9 fanboy Wtf lol. I said i praise them for their wins i don't shoot them down for a loss. Doesn't make me a fanboy. 

Its a comment i wanted to post because your post is aggravating close to circlejerking from what i see on Reddit and its annoying.

Edit i never said jayce mid was bad. But i think you're not great with him. There's a difference between the player and the champs


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Kyle doesn't want to admit when he's wrong imo.
> 
> there are like zero c9 fanboys in this thread



I can admit when im wrong.

Just dnt come at me like I did u wrong. Terry thinks im bashing c9 when imo im being very real. Beat top tiers around the world and maybe then dyrus's tweet will have more merit.

NA throws around so much word yet so very little action its pathetic.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Lol defensive what?
> 
> i expected a better reply than that. If you're going to talk down on people or teams obviously Im going to comment on it. If you're going to reply that Im being defensive that's just weak.
> 
> ...



Terry, im not talking about you. Holy shit stop assuming plz.

 Im referring to lg, ace and wad specifically before I left qhen I used toplay those 2 champs mid all the time.

and more often than not I dominated. I even picked up 2 quadras with jayce in s7ccessive games and carried their asses though they'll never admit.

Im not mad at you terry. Im just very annoyed at the circlejerk that goes around here concerning champs and pros.

And everyone likes c9. We clearly are reading different reddits.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> I also like how I used to play jayce and zed mid and you all used to give me shit for it. Now that pros play them mod everyone else is like oh thats good!
> 
> Learn to think for yourselves and give ppl a chance.  that type of outlook is why innovation and NA could never be in the same sentence; too set in your ways and dont want to try stuff.
> 
> ...


I don't remember giving you any shit for playing Jayce or Zed mid lol.

Pretty sure I played them both mid before you did. In ranked no less.

And wtf are you talking about with this innovation nonsense? nobody's putting you down for trying new things and that's completely irrelevant to the current discussion about C9 anyway. 


4N said:


> I can admit when im wrong.
> 
> Just dnt come at me like I did u wrong. Terry thinks im bashing c9 when imo im being very real. Beat top tiers around the world and maybe then dyrus's tweet will have more merit.
> 
> NA throws around so much word yet so very little action its pathetic.



You didn't do us wrong, you're doing Cloud 9 wrong. You're brushing off a damn good team that has proven themselves multiple times for pretty much no other reason than you not having seen them play. 

And seeing as an amateur team in the NA scene would pretty much have no chances at playing against other international teams your statement about them beating the world's top tiers before they can deserve any recognition is pretty ridiculous. Size them up against the rest of NA first before you take them to the world level. 

And fuck you NA proved themselves at the All Star tournament when they played some damn close games vs China and Korea and 2-0'd Europe. No need to shit talk the region when the rest of the world is already giving them credit. Who are you to judge? You haven't even been following the scene for the past 2 months.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> I can admit when im wrong.
> 
> Just dnt come at me like I did u wrong. Terry thinks im bashing c9 when imo im being very real. Beat top tiers around the world and maybe then dyrus's tweet will have more merit.
> 
> NA throws around so much word yet so very little action its pathetic.





4N said:


> Yeah cuz 5 wins a in a row means they are *the best team NA right? *
> 
> The c9 hype train... watch how fast it dies down as the season goes on.



No one ever said this, not even them. You're basically mocking them. 



			
				4N said:
			
		

> Im giving reasoning for my thoughts which is pretth justified considering what happened to crs. *Calling a green team like c9 the scariest team I esports when they even haven't played against the most formidable teams* I. the world is a bs team regardless.
> 
> As for your statement concerning the koreans, you get out what you put in. They constantly practice against what the best of the world has to offer. Not surprising. In c9s case, they are constantly playing against teams in *what is considered the worst region in the world*.
> 
> ...



Well. It's more you're like bashing NA AND c9 by calling them a green team too and calling them the best of the worst. So yes. It does seem you are bashing down C9 AFTER ONE LOSS. 

I told you I'm just annoyed people commenting over a loss (it's the same with CLG, TSM, Dig EVERY TIME). I told you I was going to comment on your posts (couldn't do so earlier), it's not about being defensive or being a C9 fanboy. 

This is referring to not just C9 but the whole NA/EU region. Just because someone or a team has a bad game or a bad play doesn't make them the worst team / worst player. They have their weaknesses and that's okay. I could care less about the hype, I think they deserve some praise for going 5-0 instead of focusing a loss that makes it a 5-1. 

This goes the same in the beginning with Crs too. Just because they fell short doesn't mean they don't deserve the praise for doing well. If anything, the hate for the drama within Crs was well deserved which might cause their playing right now. 

LONG POST  Also stop hating on NA. Fuck.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

TSM TSM TSM TSM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> *Terry, im not talking about you. Holy shit stop assuming plz.
> 
> Im referring to lg, ace and wad specifically before I left qhen I used toplay those 2 champs mid all the time.*
> 
> ...





			
				4n said:
			
		

> I also like how I used to play jayce and zed mid and *you all used to give me shit for it*. Now that pros play them mod everyone else is like oh thats good!



You all implies me   in it too >_>


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> TSM TSM TSM TSM



dis guy knows where it's at.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

I saw the games so dont even go there.

They played good.

But Idgaf. When they win a tournament against those same teams, talk all you like. A true rrpresentation of level and skill comes from the results ultimately.  

Which is why I CANNOT bash c9. Im simply skeptical abou them maintainjng their consistency all the way through.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

Im on my phone which is why I post slow.

But as darth did note, I have a 2 month gap to fill so I really shouldnt be posting at all.

So my last post.

Terry, u were like the only one who had faith on whatever I went with. How could I mean u? Lg ace and wad know I mean them.

I still remember that karma running for dear life preventing my penta with jayce and wad dying with laughter. I've nevet been more amused and disappointed in my life.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 20, 2013)

4N said:


> I saw the games so dont even go there.
> 
> They played good.
> 
> ...



Honestly your posts come off as a circlejerk response. Being skeptical is fine. Calling them the green team, calling NA is the worst region, and the fact they play against the worst region in the world (as the best of the worst basically) means they don't deserve any recognition. You basically write them off until they actually win the tournament or win against another region. 

I like the koreans too and their skills and knowledge of the game are amazing. I think NA has a fucking long way to go (same with any region) but NA did damn well against China and against Europe as well. I have a lot of pride in the NA region as well as others with their respective region.  

You said "You all" rofl. This implies me too. I never said anything about Zed or Jayce mid if I remember. You do need some work on them currently.

Edit: Actually I haven't seen you play Zed yet.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't touched zed in forever.

And I had better jayce games, trust me ter. But I wouldn't argue cuz im still a bronze scrub huehue.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

we never gave you shit for zed mid
we gave you shit for picking champs that are inherently better top lane into mid lane without considering the match up
teams don't just pick mid jayce because its good they pick it for team comps and counter picking

picking rumble mid against a ranged pusher is not a good idea
picking jayce mid because you want to go mid is not a good idea

we didn't give you shit for no reason
you made retarded decisions


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

also the game you picked up the quadra was not you carrying
i specifically remember that game
i was playing ad kennen and wad ganked my lane and picked up like 6 kills on 3 ganks

you snowballed with the rest of us



you never won lane and then snowballed us
you're so full of shit
pls


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

4n pls tell me your reasoning behind picking rumble mid because you did that quite often
even into ranged champs mid which is retarded because rumble punishes melee's


and once again
we *never* gave you shit for zed mid because zed *is a fucking mid champion*
bruisers shit on him easily





yeah im pretty pissed that you're putting words into my mouth


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

Top Ryze is broken. He wins every trade, you can't touch the guy, and even if you get camped you'll still bounce back because you only need 2 or 3 items to do carry damage. Even his mana isn't too bad once you get catalyst.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Ryze on a whole is broken.

I died 3 times in a row to shaco ganks and Akali was 4/1.

All I bought was Catalyst, RoA, Sorc Boots, and Archangel's and I wrecked her in every trade.


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

"all i bought" implies that rod of ages and catalyst aren't gigantic items....
when karthus gets those items he becomes terror
when orianna gets thsoe items she becomes terror

ryze just happens to scale better with them because of the mana, while the other two don't because they depend more on ap ratios




ryze is kind of broken though. an ap mage that scales off of mana and has a built in aoe dmg steroid and spell vamp who also has the luxury of being able to fight near the front lines

the only downside is that he has a shitty laning phase which can be exploited pretty easily


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

ryze is like the trist of ap's
shitty laning phase
godlike late game


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

The beauty of top Ryze is that he beats the crap out of everyone. The only (top) champ that I can think of I wouldn't want to go against with him is Yorick.

Edit: And J4. I would kill myself if I had to lane against a J4 as Ryze.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

imo AP Trist is the trist of AP's.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> The beauty of top Ryze is that he beats the crap out of everyone. The only (top) champ that I can think of I wouldn't want to go against with him is Yorick.
> 
> Edit: And J4. I would kill myself if I had to lane against a J4 as Ryze.



I could beat top Ryze with Morde.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2013)

That's a mid match-up. You're cheating.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> "all i bought" implies that rod of ages and catalyst aren't gigantic items....
> when karthus gets those items he becomes terror
> when orianna gets thsoe items she becomes terror
> 
> ...



RC is the only gigantic item that an AP mid needs 

Not to mention Machine Gun Ryze's hidden passive:
Maching Gun : 0 second cool down
Allows Ryze to spam spells at an unholy speed.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

αce said:


> "all i bought" implies that rod of ages and catalyst aren't gigantic items....
> when karthus gets those items he becomes terror
> when orianna gets thsoe items she becomes terror
> 
> ...



wait im confused

didnt you guys say yesterday that describing something as terror means they're bad?

or was it good


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> That's a mid match-up. You're cheating.


not for wesley it isn't.


Chausie said:


> wait im confused
> 
> didnt you guys say yesterday that describing something as terror means they're bad?
> 
> or was it good



people use it to describe both good and bad things. 

dont ask me why.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

i wish they wouldn't, would be easier to follow what's going on


----------



## αce (Jun 20, 2013)

> imo AP Trist is the trist of AP's.



well played sir



> wait im confused
> 
> didnt you guys say yesterday that describing something as terror means they're bad?
> 
> or was it good



it can be used to either describe something as good or bad


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

damn you guys and your silly slang language


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2013)

/randomly lurking while watching heat game on phone

terror is truly not a homonym but a creature of context

it only means it creates a fear to someone in the game, whether from having to deal with them or deal WITH them

e.g enemy chos are always terror

chos on my team are ALWAYS terror

#gate

"im already gone"


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2013)

wad

pls

imu     .


----------



## Chausie (Jun 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> /randomly lurking while watching heat game on phone
> 
> terror is truly not a homonym but a creature of context
> 
> ...



waddles! you returned, to tell me what it means. i am truly thankful.

and i get it now

we don't have slang like that in england, we keep it simple. if something is shit, we call it shit, and that is that


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2013)

Chausie, have you ever had your lungs filled with goo?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Chausie, have you ever had your lungs filled with goo?



Yes.  When he was in the womb.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

4N said:


> So im watching ghe Crs game vs C9.
> 
> 18 mins in and Cop hasn't done much, at all. When he withdrew his Draven ult on khazix after voyboy took him down so low I smh. Im thinking why the fck he didnt let it follow through.



Just woke up, but are you stupid?

He recalled the Draven ult because it hit someone else, and that makes it automatically recall.

Wesley, Chausie is a she.


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2013)

What time does EU start?

And Heat won bitchesssss


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Asked my girlfriend to buy rp and she said ok.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy shit, why are people asking for Aatrox nerfs?

That bitch isn't even OP 

Jiyeon, you're pathetic.

Buy your own god damn RP you homeless bitch.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Ignite him and he'll lose a duel.
Exhaust him and he'll lose a duel.
Build Randuins/Frozen heart/any item that slows attack speed and he'll lose a duel.

They just don't wanna do the obvious.


----------



## Darth (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Asked my girlfriend to buy rp and she said ok.



<implying you have a girlfriend 

jiyeon ive seen your posts in the kpop fc and the cute asian girls fc and even your skype updates.

Bro even the seven cirlces of hell all know you dont have a girlfriend lol.
Such a lying piece of shit imo.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 21, 2013)

Hydrogen7143: loldraven
Hydrogen7143: Don't even blame me
Grein: u gave first b
Hydrogen7143: and just ebcause ali is your friend
Grein: and dub buff
Hydrogen7143: Doesn't mean you need to blame me too,
IHasAPants: god guy trist
*Avengerqt: im not saying ur bad
Avengerqt: just not good*
Elgalil: lol
Avengerqt: LOL
IHasAPants: lets draven catch up
Maerala: lmao
IHasAPants: doesnt matter cuz DOWNRIGHT DARIUS
Avengerqt: all i know is draven 1v1 trist without itemts
Wafflefries164: rofl
Wafflefries164: i
kamorix: that downright darius with all them ganks
Wafflefries164: laughed
IHasAPants: she let him kill her twice
IHasAPants: cuz bored
ForlornPanda: cause i stood there
IHasAPants: honor that bitch
IHasAPants: DO IT
IHasAPants: FUCKERS


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Asked my girlfriend to buy rp and she said ok.



Wtf?

I would never tell my girlfriend to buy me stuff. That's weak. Even for my birthday I'm not going to ask for RP rofl.

Met this random dude in solo que


> Ieague 0f legend: what do you main?
> Skumbag TK: top and support
> Ieague 0f legend: will you duo with me?
> Skumbag TK: No
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Guise.

Should I get Deadly Kennen, Karate Kennen, Aristocrat Vayne (her best skin imo), Frosted Ezreal or Explorer Ezreal?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> <implying you have a girlfriend
> 
> jiyeon ive seen your posts in the kpop fc and the cute asian girls fc and even your skype updates.
> 
> ...



You're not in our skype conversations.

Edit:
About to play with someone who has Woad King Darius.

Wanna see dat ulti animation


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Gold 1, next up Plat V.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You're not in our skype conversations.
> 
> Edit:
> About to play with someone who has Woad King Darius.
> ...



Ult looks exactly the same, I have that skin.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ult looks exactly the same, I have that skin.



What a let down then


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2013)

αce said:


> 4n pls tell me your reasoning behind picking rumble mid because you did that quite often
> even into ranged champs mid which is retarded because rumble punishes melee's
> 
> 
> ...



No you are full of shit.

because I hadnt played rumble mid like months before those games. I played rumble mid back in january. And I suppose in the other game where I picked up a another quadra with jayce was wad carrying too, right?

You guys can be self absorbed as fck and never give credit where its due cuz its me right? Plz jump off a bridge. Im tired of when I play good no one says it hut as soon as I have bad games evryone like 4n plz.

fckin pathetic and discouraging. And then errbody bitch about the mean going on in the thread. Then errbodu butthurt when gogeta says whats on his mind. At least he doesnt pick and choose what he thinks of players. Same with vae.

smh.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2013)

N9thing personal.

But thats been on my mind for a long time. 

You guys are too fucking proud. So what if you are a better player than me? Iit doesnt mean I wont have better games when I'll do better than you. And Ive carried wad and darth at least once. In my game with ryze whoch was my first and darth failed miserably top lane with vlad.

with wad, it was with jungle vi. Played with vg and adal. I dnt thi nk terry was there though.

watch hpw they say it never happened.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread has become a cancer to me. I shouldnt riled up over a frivalous thing. I think imma be like wad and gogeta and leave.

clearly im a liar and am not wanted.

I shall return when the time is right... like one of those medieval in fantasy stories.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread is slowly self destructing lol



I blame Jiyeon and Vae and Ace




and all the people who take shit super seriously and get butthurt all the time lol


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

EU LCS starts in 10mins. EG V MYM in the second game!



Vae said:


> Just woke up, but are you stupid?
> 
> He recalled the Draven ult because it hit someone else, and that makes it automatically recall.
> 
> Wesley, *Chausie is a she*.



disregard this



4N said:


> N9thing personal.
> 
> But thats been on my mind for a long time.
> *
> ...



well ye, it's a forum thread about a competitive game filled with a lot of young males.

i know it's hard to do, but just ignore people if they piss you off loads

i tend to think people are being sarcastic when they praise something i do, as i fail most the time so the praise is pretty rare. i think i prefer people pointing out the mistakes i do, as long as it's constructive

so ye i think he's just trying to help you, 4n


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> This thread is slowly self destructing lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol please, I cleaned up.

The only people I flamed recently are Gogeta, because I hate his guts, and Jiyeon because his opinions on everything is shit.

I haven't flamed anyone else in this thread for a while, so fuck you Didi 

Kyle, do you hate me now days? Based on how I was to you before


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

guaranteedreplies.jpg


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

I just flashed into baron pit, started slicing maelstrom, zhonya'd and stole Baron.

Biggest play of my life


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

''I'm pretty sure I'm lactose intolerant and I just had eggs''

Classic Adrian.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I just flashed into baron pit, started slicing maelstrom, zhonya'd and stole Baron.
> 
> Biggest play of my life



but kennen ult doesn't hit anything other than champions

either you're not telling us the full story or you're full of shit


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> but kennen ult doesn't hit anything other than champions
> 
> either you're not telling us the full story or you're full of shit



This, so much this.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> but kennen ult doesn't hit anything other than champions
> 
> either you're not telling us the full story or you're full of shit



I flashed in, Starting slicing maelstrom, caught 4 people in it, zhonyas'd, and stole baron with E.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Adrian just admitted to not knowing what 4chan is.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian just admitted to not knowing what 4chan is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Also you can't possibly be saying you stole baron with LIGHTING RUSH WHILE IN ZHONYAS.

Please make a plausible story.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also you can't possibly be saying you stole baron with LIGHTING RUSH WHILE IN ZHONYAS.
> 
> Please make a plausible story.



How did you deduce that?

I zhonyas'd for my ulti then lightning rushed when my zhonyas finished.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

''The thing about vaginas is that they have multiple layers, I feel like there's a bunch of secrets in there''

ADRIAN


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ignite him and he'll lose a duel.
> Exhaust him and he'll lose a duel.
> Build Randuins/Frozen heart/any item that slows attack speed and he'll lose a duel.
> 
> They just don't wanna do the obvious.



It really isn't that obvious. You should really be careful about making blanket statements like that.

who is he dueling and what items do they have? 
a good core aatrox build is:
- spirit visage
- blade of the ruined king
- randuins omen
- bloodthirster

this gives him good defences and decent offence. Unless you're someone like jax, irelia or vayne, gl outdueling that.

He can then also supplement it with shit like phantom dancer, black cleaver, last whisper, trinity force, ravenous hydra, zephyr, frozen mallet, infinity edge or even a second bloodthirster like riven. 

He gains attack speed from his passive, ultimate and items. So while reducing his attack speed is a good strategy, it isn't going to completely cripple him and be an auto win. Ignite only really works if you are outtrading him in which case he still has his passive. He also has good disengaging tools like his e and q.

That said, there are two ways to outduel him:

1. just straight out out-dps him ala jax 
2. burst him down before he can even do anything with an ad or ap caster like fizz or zed

He isn't op but isn't weak by any means. he has good match ups and bad ones ( worst has to be kennen imo, that's a rape lane) 

sorry for the wall of text, its just really fun playing a new champ that you can build with so much versatility, so I take a huge interest in any discussion of him.


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian just admitted to not knowing what 4chan is.



He's lying.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> It really isn't that obvious. You should really be careful about making blanket statements like that.
> 
> who is he dueling and what items do they have?
> a good core aatrox build is:
> ...



Lol, Kennen vs Aatrox.

Just had to play against a 7/0 malzahar after shitting on Jayce and making him go 0/4 in lane.

The fucking malzahar E took like 50% of my hp


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

i just won a game as support Vi, AMA


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

i wanted to vi support last time she was free, but the adc i tend to play with said she wouldn't be good as she can't really poke or anything 

i take it that it went really well?

i ended up going with pantheon instead of her, which was pretty fun


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2013)

did you win lane?


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

I went support Vi because at first I wanted to top, but then last pick really wanted it, so I said okay I will jungle then, and picked Vi. Then the 4th pick picked WW and last pick Teemo. 4th pick thought I was going top Vi so he picked a jungler, and last pick was like fuck you I still want to top.


So, considering the enemy toplaner was Trynda, I figured best comp would be Teemo top, WW jungle and me support.



We won lane pretty hard, but enemy Sivir got to lane really late, we were 2 already, so we could just zone all day and gain massive exp/cs advantage. And their leona was pretty dumb and stepped into cait traps and then we'd just kill her. And even easier kills when I got 6.


and meanwhile teemo won top really hard, diana went about even (though kass picked up some kills while roaming), and our WW turned into a beast, was like 9/1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

This Vayne I'm about to play with says he was told to pick his best champion if he wants to climb.
Even though I already said I was AD Carry and first picked Ezreal.

And he really expects to climb when he's last pick and goes Vayne when I'm already Ezreal


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

lol the amount of inaccurate b.s. directed towards me is amazing


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

also, adrian didn't know what ufc was
doesn't know what 4chan is
doesnt know how to play basketball
can't make his own breakfast


like
pls leave your room


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Lol, Kennen vs Aatrox.
> 
> Just had to play against a 7/0 malzahar after shitting on Jayce and making him go 0/4 in lane.
> 
> The fucking malzahar E took like 50% of my hp



a fed malzahar is scary because of his burst.  The silence and surpression is just the icing on the cake. I would have swapped back.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 21, 2013)

αce said:


> also, adrian didn't know what ufc was
> doesn't know what 4chan is
> doesnt know how to play basketball
> can't make his own breakfast
> ...



is this real life? or are you and vae being trolled?


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

no it is fucking real life



during ogn, when they had the intro i told him on voice chat

"yo this looks like ufc wtf?"
"ummm....what's ufc? university of florida?"
"are you fucking serious?"



that's exactly how the convo went
and i'm not even exaggerating





and when ray allen hit the three against miami 5 seconds left, i showed him the link and he's like 
"uh cool but i don't know what's going on. isn't he supposed to shoot the ball into the basket?"









ADRIAN NEVER CHANGE
but pls leave your room


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Genja with a Muramana on Ashe.

I don't even....


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

hit them with 1 arrow on volley
muramana procs


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Still can't believe Adrian thought eggs contained lactose.


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

> Still can't believe Adrian thought eggs contained lactose



........
sigh
adrian
pls


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2013)

blue ashe ftw


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

ForellenLord missing 4 Ori ults in a row


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh and did I mention he said he was burping because he's probably lactose intolerant and ate eggs?

Because that makes you burp, no, it makes your shit turn in to water.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> blue ashe ftw



I saw someone try to go blue ashe.

Ashe's damage is already negative, and they just made it worse.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

well he did say the eggs he has tend to be mixed with melted cheese and may have some milk in them too, so i can see where he got confused.

and tbh id love to be in a situation where i didn't know how to make breakfast. would mean theres someone else there to make it for me all the time!


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I saw someone try to go blue ashe.
> 
> Ashe's damage is already negative, and they just made it worse.



What? Ashe has perfectly fine damage.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys are the best friends I've ever had. 

Chausie knows. Errytime.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ForellenLord missing 4 Ori ults in a row



yeah, flord and jree played like shit, their ults were horrible


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You guys are the best friends I've ever had.
> 
> Chausie knows. Errytime.



it's just you and me hun, against the world


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

fuck my schedule for next year at school sucks dick
oh well at least i'll be away from home on my own
paying rent will suck tho


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

^ (use bro) just steal bikes and sell for rent money.


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

you guys could move in with me


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Pay for my trip there and I'll steal bikes for you as a job.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 21, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> You guys are the best friends I've ever had.
> 
> Chausie knows. Errytime.



....

I'm lactose intolerant. And I eat eggs. Almost everyday cause I'm a cheap bastard and I'm broke so all I can eat are eggs and rice. 

Adrian are you really lactose intolerant? We can be lactose intolerant buddies but um. Yeah eating cheese and ice cream is so so good.... but such a crappy consequences afterwards.



			
				4n said:
			
		

> N9thing personal.
> 
> But thats been on my mind for a long time.
> 
> ...



You haven't carried me yet. All of our games are extremely easy or extremely hard though :l 

Don't take too much offense to it 4n. If you do well, be proud of it. Don't look for recognition in here or from anyone else. As for me, I criticize a lot when we play but fuck it, I rage sometimes. I look for bad mistakes rather than highlighting good ones because that way you can improve from it. Though, when I say the build is terrible, it's just me raging again cause we losin so badly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm lactose and gluten intolerant. I eat milk chocolate every week  But that's cause I'm retarded.

I'm also allergic to shellfish, fish, nuts and sesame seeds.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pay for my trip there and I'll steal bikes for you as a job.



oh you dirty hooligan you


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

that's weird
usually people from africa are lactose intolerant
europeans on a whole have better lactose tolerance than others


oh well
get fucked


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2013)

Iirc Asia actually has the highest percentage of lactose intolerancy


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

imp maxes w on vayne
time to try that


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

He goes Q>W>E>Q>W>R>WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Maerala (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't imagine being allergic to nuts.


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

lol adrian


pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 21, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I can't imagine being allergic to nuts.



You filthy woman.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

αce said:


> that's weird
> usually people from africa are lactose intolerant
> europeans on a whole have better lactose tolerance than others
> 
> ...



ye the gene developed in what is now known as turkey, when milking goats became more common, and people moved north from there spreading the gene all around europe. i guess they had a big advantage over the lactose intolerant at the time

vae must be like a freak of nature, a european lactose intolerant

its kinda funny how there's that EU ad campaign to make people drink more milk, as it's apparently really important. i guess the ads would work in north america too, but i can't really imagine anywhere else.

also i dont suppose anyone on euw is up for a game? aram or normal, i want the first win of the day


----------



## Maerala (Jun 21, 2013)

Check out the big brain on Chausie.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2013)

you know what they say.about big.brains


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

What do they say about big brains?


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

only i can lose a ranked game as a 12-3 vayne
its bad enough when your maokai can't engage properly and gets caught and dies too often
its even more infuriating when he never admits that he's wrong


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

the terrors of yolo queue
people only go for kills
meanwhile other team takes every tower in the game
qq


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

I like how he thought my shield could take 400 damage each trip.


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

"lux pls shield me when i go in"

as if that would have done anything


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

That team kept trying to kill me first for some reason.

My ulti was doing fuck all


----------



## Chausie (Jun 21, 2013)

trying out champs in bot games, quinn is really nice, i like her design visually and her abilities. though when she uses her ult, she swaps places with valour?

so does that mean she starts flying in the sky and valour goes on the ground?

that's weird, if she can fly that should be in more of her abilities!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Is Shen Kennen's easiest match up?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally made my way through 10 preliminary games in ranked and ended up being placed in silver II. Anivia proved to be more than great there as I never lost my lane.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2013)

I just started watching C9 vs Vulcan and the first thing I see is a baron steal with a rank 1 Janna tornado.


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

this yung nien tho


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

links tf was banned every game
except this one


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2013)

I've seen better barons in silver.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 21, 2013)

TSM                   .


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

LINKS TF IS A FUCKING GOD


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

for anyone that missed it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjOqwYuWUEo[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2013)

And wesley wondered why people banned riven against Zion?


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

faker interview
good advice for new players

*Q : You?ve been the highest ranker in Korean server too. Can you give me a tip on how to raise my elo? (laughs)*A : I suggest playing a lot of normal games. I played more  than 1000 normal games and then started playing ranked. After a while, I  couldn?t get a game in normal queue without waiting for 20 minutes at  least. I was forced into playing ranked (laughs). Apparently my skills  in normal games carried over to ranked too.​


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2013)

Go, Edward!


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And wesley wondered why people banned riven against Zion?



Yes.  Riven is trash.  She needs flash to make plays.  Either that or surprise.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2013)

i have returned

but only to apologize for terry hath spoken

i am sorry ace and lg. i overreacted and let my anger get the best of me. i will not change my story though. yes i do like to play unconventional picks in certain lanes but its never without reason. or in some cases, as such with rumble (which i rarely play) its a clear case of me not understanding the strengths and weekness of a champ. as with zed and jayce, i understand their strengths and weaknesses pretty much, especially zed.

i will stay off the forums for a while though. nothing to gain from here.

deuces.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone got a link to the game Riven was used?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2013)

4n what are you talking about rofl


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

another one bites the dust


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

How does Kennen shit on every top


----------



## αce (Jun 21, 2013)

because it's kennen?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Finally made my way through 10 preliminary games in ranked and ended up being placed in silver II. Anivia proved to be more than great there as I never lost my lane.



I hate you filthy bird players.

My teams never know how to deal with the bird, it makes me sad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2013)

αce said:


> because it's kennen?



It's so easy to destroy everyone with Kennen


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

Kennen is a major lane bully, the fact that he never runs out of resources because he's energy, he's ranged, has good poke and a great escape.

Makes for the perfect lane bully, son.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2013)

No one respects Kennen's early burst when I play against them.

They let me stun them up early on and give up first blood and consequentially lose lane because they don't respect his pre-6 damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

Bronzies tend to do stupid stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

Welp, just said my final goodbye to my oldest cat.

Being put down now


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Welp, just said my final goodbye to my oldest cat.
> 
> Being put down now



Aww that sucks, take care man, my condolences.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

This game was so annoying, everyone failed hard early and me + WAD had to carry hard mid game.

Double jungle OP as fuck, frustrating game is frustrating.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel bad for Chaox, not because he had to retire, but because he couldn't see the issue wasn't teams, it was him.

He still maintains the attitude that he's better than everyone in NA, fucking pathetic.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How does Kennen shit on every top



Kennen, Ryze, Jayce and Elise currently rule toplane. There are nerfs incoming though, so milk it while it lasts.  

in some ryze QQ thread: 

"Yeah in that cinematic teaser of twisted fate,
they only showed Ryze owning Nocturne. They
forgot to show how he had already 1v4'd the
rest of the team."


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2013)

responses are classic
dat lemination


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 22, 2013)

Waiting for next champ.

Gonna get Nocturne soon with IP, and get Eternum Nocturne after.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like SK is in deep shit.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 22, 2013)

i think i haven't played a normal game since the ARAM map came up.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 22, 2013)

Better pick Ashe against Genja.

This is a bad idea.


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2013)

picking someone's best champion against them isn't _always_ a bad idea


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2013)

in fact, it's not a bad idea at all if you know how to play the champion at a high enough level
also genja with best varus ults


----------



## Rain (Jun 22, 2013)

SK fucked up when voli and ashe initiated on J4.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 22, 2013)

Super fun game lmao.


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know how so many people can watch voyboy now. He has pretty much gone bad in my opinion, which is sad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2013)

Yo, an Aatrox was like 6/0 by 10 minutes and the whole team was like gg aatrox fed, renekton is shit.
I was like nah, we can win still and made plays everywhere.


Finished 12/5/23.
Xin Zhao carry.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 22, 2013)

just had soraka in an aram, with a sona and a nami also on the team.

enemy team weren't impressed


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2013)

That's rough.
An all support team?


Also, why would anyone first pick Kat  x10000000


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

How is that rough, that team comp is fucking amazing in ARAM.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know.

I don't play ARAM and it's all support...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2013)

ap nami hurts like hell


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Need to learn Wu Kong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 23, 2013)

So... I haven't played Yorick in a while. And one game, I felt like it. After I got FB (under his turret as well), I've been diving this Jarvan and poking him under his turret. Then this happened.

[youtube]3fDAtghrxQY[/youtube]

I really do feel bad for him. I was up 3+ levels and twice his cs. And I'm just a skumbag for playing Yorick. But him ulting me because he thought I was going to dive him again was funny.

Also a tip, don't stack armor against Yorick. His w and e do magic damage. This jarvan didn't know and thought it was a smart idea to stack armor instead of health + health regen.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

iG 3rd spot in the LPL, WE 4th.

OMG and PE duking it out for 1st and 2nd now.


----------



## Xin (Jun 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Super fun game lmao.



Dat enemy bottom line....


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

Bottom line?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

Exactly 800 AP, 4.1k HP, 48% spell vamp and 40% CDR.

Most beast build EUW 

If only Kennen got WotA too


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 23, 2013)

Xin said:


> Dat enemy bottom line....



They laned against Darius and Pantheon, while I gank for them a few times

DUNKMASTER FTW.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> That's rough.
> An all support team?
> 
> 
> Also, why would anyone first pick Kat  x10000000



it's OP. enemy team ahd a jayce and a sivir, their poke was instantly negated. the other two members on our team was a maokai and a heimerdinger.



Lord Genome said:


> ap nami hurts like hell



AP sona hurts more, especially if she gets a lich bane!


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

EUW down and the LCS is delayed


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Ranked queues are disabled?

Why?


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2013)

Dat new Sejuani skin.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

it sucks balls. 

traditionalsej4lyfe


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> EUW down and the LCS is delayed



EUW isn't down, I've been online and playing all day, just finished an AP Ez game.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Only I can go 15/5 on Wu Kong and still lose the game.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

Vae said:


> EUW isn't down, I've been online and playing all day, just finished an AP Ez game.



it wouldn't let me log in earlier, at all. it was fine now, i guess it was just a hiccup on the login servers


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Is something wrong the servers again or something?

There's the D/C problem that everyone is having, but I'm having like 1.5k lag spikes for a while when I'm the only one using my internet.


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2013)

Team Alternate playing Korean tier. It's beautiful.


----------



## αce (Jun 23, 2013)

if they were korean tier they would have ended at 20 minutes


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE_KwSOl_U8[/youtube]

Madlife says he likes to play this game.

How the fuck can you play this game


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE_KwSOl_U8[/youtube]
> 
> Madlife says he likes to play this game.
> 
> How the fuck can you play this game



I've also started to play Osu recently, but holy shit this is absolutely insane
I just play easy-normal stuff, around 3-4 stars, slowly improving
favourite song to play that I have is Daft Punk - Harder Better Faster Stronger
mostly because I'm pretty musical/rhytmical and this one has a really well translated beatmap whereas some others sometimes just don't feel right/make sense



But like Guitar Hero and other rhythm games, it's just hand-eye coordination + mainly LOADS of muscle memory through training, training, training


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuck you Adrian.

Fuck you Hady.

Ace, you're alright.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

what pissed vae off?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 23, 2013)

What'd I do, I was just taking your flames.


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

Vae so mad.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoqwUkqpxQI[/youtube]

Edit:
I was looking through threads I made in the plaza and I happened upon this post:


> Godaime Hokage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to my third day of college tomorrow. I've only met two people and they were these girls who are for some reason sixteen and in college, who decided that they were my new best friends because I'm gay.
> ...



I would've never guessed Adrian was gay.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

So, jungle lulu is fun


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Chausie said:


> So, jungle lulu is fun


----------



## Maerala (Jun 23, 2013)

Dat invasion of privacy.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

what?

went 2/0/16!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

You posted it on a public forum anyways


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

OLD VIDEO IS OLD.

And pls dont link random posts from other sections into this thread jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> OLD VIDEO IS OLD.
> 
> And pls dont link random posts from other sections into this thread jiyeon.



But, I thought it was interesting and since this is the only place I talk to Adrian I posted it here


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

Take it to VM's and dont derail the thread.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sorry Darth-kun.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

yes, don't derail this thread.

it is for talk of football and how much vae likes to troll adrian.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 23, 2013)

The rank system is such a vicious cycle. Win all games to promo series only to lose the promo series. Rinse and repeat until you get the Veteran badge.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Ranked is for those with iron wills and bomb proof temperaments.


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2013)

lolhokage you queerwhore. Also, 16 yr olds can get in by being smart or a part of a program.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 23, 2013)

ok. scratch that.

i shouldn't lulu jungle


----------



## Maerala (Jun 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> lolhokage you queerwhore. Also, 16 yr olds can get in by being smart or a part of a program.



That post doesn't exist.

Disregard.

Also I really hope Jiyeon was being sarcastic because Vae reminds this thread of my faggotry every other hour.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> That post doesn't exist.
> 
> Disregard.
> 
> Also I really hope Jiyeon was being sarcastic because Vae reminds this thread of my faggotry every other hour.



I don't take Vae seriously 90% of the time.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

If Zed decided to be a nice guy and stay with Shen and Akali and Kennen instead of killing shen's father in a quest for power, who do you think would be fucking Akali?

Shen or Zed?

My money is on Zed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Zed decided to be a nice guy and stay with Shen and Akali and Kennen instead of killing shen's father in a quest for power, who do you think would be fucking Akali?
> 
> Shen or Zed?
> 
> My money is on Zed.



What the fuck is wrong with you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you.


^                                   .


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoqwUkqpxQI[/youtube]
> 
> Edit:
> I was looking through threads I made in the plaza and I happened upon this post:
> ...



Are you mentally retarded? Everyone in the thread knows Adrian is homosexual.

We've known this forever.

Then again, you're always 5 years late.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

after almost quitting LoL due to intoxicating toxicity (durhur) during summer solo q

i decided i was being an overemotional idiot

and realized the true way to find peace in this game:

mute everyone on ur team every game 

also to answer jiyeon's question

as deranged

and deviant as it is

kennen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

also i figured out the perfect way to majorly curb the toxicity of people in this game

because as we know it for the most part people dont trash talk the enemy they trash talk their own team

so why doesnt riot integrate a vote option much like the surrender vote except its a mute vote?

that way if someone is being a flaming piece of shit his team can mute him

yeh theres a mute option for everyone but lets be honest 1 in 100 people actually use it

much simpler to force the player to shut up

and the simple existence of said system will get people to self-modify their own behavior

#genius


----------



## Maerala (Jun 24, 2013)

Is Manny back?

Praise Jebus.


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> also i figured out the perfect way to majorly curb the toxicity of people in this game
> 
> because as we know it for the most part people dont trash talk the enemy they trash talk their own team
> 
> ...



that's pretty genius actually



but riot will never implement it cuz hurrrr 2 easy 2 abuse


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

@WAD
Why Kennen?


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Zed decided to be a nice guy and stay with Shen and Akali and Kennen instead of killing shen's father in a quest for power, who do you think would be fucking Akali?
> 
> Shen or Zed?
> 
> My money is on Zed.



Nah, Kennen is the likely candidate


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

School starts again in September wad, im sure if you can hang on til then people will calm down


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Starts in August here in Sweden.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> Starts in August here in Sweden.



really?

well august then as that's when all the bratty swedish teenagers go back to school


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty sure the same goes for all scandinavian countries.

We get out of school around 10th of June, go back around 21st of August.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

well i would say bratty scadinavians, but it's generally only the swedish ones that are so bad


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Acting like Irish people are any better


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

there's an abundance of irish teenagers who play online games?

i'm sure they're awful too, but i don't remember any


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure teenagers in general are awful.


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

in Hon and Dota, you can vote to kick a player off of your team and then his gold is distributed among the team and his items drop in base for anyone to pick up

or if someone is inactive for too long or leaves the game, they have 5 mintues to reconnect or the same thing happens


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

The difference is that in HoN and DotA, winning with 4 players isn't always that hard, if you get the extra gold you can easily rape the enemy team even 4v5.

in League if you lose a member you're fucked.


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

i'd rather lose than let a shit head win the game


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Riven doesn't lose to Kha'Zix does she?

And Draven shouldn't lose to Ezreal by no means right?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

αce said:


> i'd rather lose than let a shit head win the game



Good thing I don't play with you anymore


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Ace hasn't reached shit head level yet.

He's still a scumbag.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2013)

ive only played against kha as riven twice, but i shat on them pretty hard


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

riven shits on kha top
draven shits on ezreal in every situation imaginable


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

But a Riven went like 0/6 against Kha'Zix at 10 minutes and Draven was like 2/6 against Ezreal.

I just had to make sure Kha'Zix didn't suddenly start to beat Riven and Ezreal suddenly wasn't hard countered by Draven.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Once again, you're facing bronze players.


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

meh
if kha got jungle help top for like 2 kills he can just snowball easily
same goes for ezreal if he's suddenly 2 kills up with a major item advantage


excluding external factors, draven should shit on ezreal
like, at this point, most ad's shit on ezreal
thus is the life of a nerfed champion


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

WW didn't show himself until he hit level 6, and by that time Kha'Zix already had 4 kills on Riven and Draven was diving Ezreal under his tower for no reason.

Soraka was pretty boss though, 1 death like half an hour into the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel like I have to add this as well.

Just because something is listed as a counter doesn't mean it's gonna win the lane.
For the counter to work you need to know exactly WHY your champ counters the enemy champ and capitalize on it.
Anything under Challenger and you will barely ever meet a lane that isn't stomped because there's always a big skill difference.

Especially in the bot lane, counters rarely matter because in the end it's mainly about the supports.

Stop caring about if a champ counters something or not unless we're talking about super hard counters.


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

draven beating ezreal isn't exactly a hard concept to grasp
stand behind creeps and avoid q's and his auto trades with you will end in his loss


i mean, if draven is laning with like a passive whore monkey like soraka and the ezreal has an aphromoo manly level leona then yeah, you're fucked

by why the fuck would you not play a cc heavy champion with draven
free lane win


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> I feel like I have to add this as well.
> 
> Just because something is listed as a counter doesn't mean it's gonna win the lane.
> For the counter to work you need to know exactly WHY your champ counters the enemy champ and capitalize on it.
> ...


But isn't Draven Ezreal's hardest counter along with MF?


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

ezreal counters:

varus
mf
caitlin
draven
graves
twitch


then there's ashe, vayne and kog who can probably win the match up as well






all depends on the support but if you don't have a soraka you should be fine


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

αce said:


> i'd rather lose than let a shit head win the game



i agree with this sentiment


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

Spoke to my mum about something and she mentioned that when my brothers were in high school she told them she'd pay them $100 for each A they got.

I asked why I never heard about anything like that.

Told me she only did it to my brothers cause she knew they weren't gonna get A's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

vae is the most easily trolled person in LoL

re: Leblanc(me) vs. Orianna 

vae: "isn't leblanc not even good against her"

me: "nah no worries ill just solo wraiths lvl 1, nearly die, then i will pop my clone and send into lane and ori will waste all her shit to kill it np"

vae: "ur not rly gonna do that are u?"

me: ...

vae: p-please don't do that


----------



## Maerala (Jun 24, 2013)

LeBlanc > Orianna

Ace taught me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

I never said ''Isn't she bad against her'' or anything along that matter.

All I said it was a bad pick because Diana or something would have worked better with the team.

You're lucky there were no damn Cait traps for you to step on though 

Besides, after all the terrible strats you and Hady have pulled on me in ranked, I wouldn't be surprised if you actually did that


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 24, 2013)

Had a 1v5.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass premade fuckers decided to all leave.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

ori actually does do decent vs LB 

u need blue buff though to maintain a push and you have to put at least 3 points early into shield and have the reflexes to shield on her burst 

and also run barrier


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2013)

And have decent teammates who won't feed the shit out of the roaming LeBlanc.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Had a Riven that fed a Kha'Zix game before last.

Then had a Kha'Zix that fed Riven last game.

What is this


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2013)

And after just 5 games, already qualified for promotion


Hot damn I always had the suspicion that all the V-tiers would be worse than their lower I-counterparts, but I didn't suspect it would be THIS bad. 



Also played against Aatrox as Riven for the first time. 


Dumpstered that fool, was up in lane about 3-4 kills and 40 cs. (though I did accidentally give up fb lolol, tried to grab a cannon minion and shield away but I failed at leveling shield accidentally lol. also he started red pot)



Biggest thing that totally fucks him up is that you can interrupt his jump with your 3rd Q or W


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Biggest thing that totally fucks him up is that you can interrupt his jump with your 3rd Q or W


rofl what


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

aatrox fails against many duelists/bruisers like:

Garen, riven, Fiora, Jax, Darius, vi, etc

also gets fucked by anti-AS gimmicks like malph/Nunu

honestly he is a much better jungler than top 

like a lot


----------



## Maerala (Jun 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> aatrox fails against many duelists/bruisers like:
> 
> Garen, riven, *Fiora*, Jax, Darius, vi, etc



**


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> rofl what



yup, it's like trist jump (though a lot quicker)


and if it doesn't hit, it doesn't knockup


so if you can interrupt that, either when he's trying to get away or when he's dueling you, he's basically massively fucked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2013)

Fiora is better than people give her credit for honestly

also i got fucking DDoS'd in a normal game before work

was vi jungle vs jungle nunu

anticipating his bullshit shenanigans i start red and ask bot to ward my blue 

surely enough he goes to steal it while i red so i mosey on over to his blue and take that 

after that i gank top for first blood...i then go to clear my wraiths/wolves and am surprised to see the camps intact

Nunu has not shown himself 

so i head down towards their overextended bot to flank them when Nunu types

"now u can't play ^^"

5 seconds later

>Attempting to Reconnect

i lag like fuck for the next 5 minutes and my Internet in general was extremely unresponsive 

so i just sighed and closed LoL

probably should have taken that dudes name 

honestly

not only is he jungling Nunu in normals but he somehow got my IP and packeted me?

that's like

just one step away from pedo/rapist tier scum of the earth


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Fiora is better than people give her credit for honestly
> 
> also i got fucking DDoS'd in a normal game before work
> 
> ...



Just check your lolking for his name.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2013)

This was an interesting match in ARAM... early game horror, late game omnomnom!


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2013)

of fucking course the first match of my promo series our jungler dc's for the first 12 minutes


and then I lose lane to irelia because my ult didn't damage her even though it clearly fucking hit her



thank god we still won it though through major comeback skills (and hook city baby, naut jungle + blitz support, with a tf and me to stun them when they get pulled)

but holy shit that was nervewrecking, not playing anymore ranked today


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Fiora is better than people give her credit for honestly
> 
> also i got fucking DDoS'd in a normal game before work
> 
> ...





here you go

im a hero


----------



## Chausie (Jun 24, 2013)

went for an aram, got into the champ select lobby, get put back into the previous games end game lobby, cant find my new game to see what champ i got nor change any runes and masteries. hopefully it's ok!


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

once again
only i can lose a game as an 18-4 vayne


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Just had 750 AP on Kennen.

Can you say rape?


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

random ogn photos

flame


shy and flame


flame and captain jack sparrow


more flame


korean scarra


loco "motherfucking jack off on stream" doco


best vayne world









heres the whole collection if you want it


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2013)

None of those pics work.

Link is fine tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

αce said:


> random ogn photos
> 
> flame
> 
> ...


 **


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2013)

godlift


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Doubledrift


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 25, 2013)

Why does no one use Swain?


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2013)

Too blue/item-dependent.


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Why does no one use Swain?



Because his concept is dull, his kit is bland, and his playstyle is aggravating to play with or against in lane and in teamfights. 

Aside from that, I do like his character and his voice actor. His appearances in the lore are pretty cool too. And his League Judgement appearance in J4's LJ was pretty awesome.


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2013)

28 games to get out of Bronze I
only 7 to get out of Silver V


lol
this was rather easy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

Voyboy played annie top yesterday.

Guess what I had to play against first game of the day today?

Fucking Annie top.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Voyboy played annie top yesterday.
> 
> Guess what I had to play against first game of the day today?
> 
> Fucking Annie top.



Annie should get dumpstered on by 80% of top laners anyways.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 25, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Annie should get dumpstered on by 80% of top laners anyways.



Not going to lie.

AD Annie can be a bitch.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

I was playing Kennen.

She just ran into the bushes and charged her stun and wanted to all in me when she got 6.

Fizz didn't lane switch so I could beat Jayce.

Voyboy makes the most annoying shit happen in solo queue.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2013)

whats some nice themes for playing games with friends?

we already do nautical, yordle, animal, all have a heal, all supports.

anyone know some good ones we may not have thought of? not including like from each of the cities(Like all piltover/Ionia/whatever)

Just each theme has to have something that can be played in each role.

also, really missing england like super hard right now, idk what i can do to take my mind off it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 25, 2013)

All ADC 

Otherwise, if you have money to spend you can do skin themes.

Like all Commando and such.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> All ADC
> 
> Otherwise, if you have money to spend you can do skin themes.
> 
> Like all Commando and such.



Aww man, I'd love to do a penta kill skin one! some day, hopefully.

We did a revive passive one(Plus zilean as i didn't know what to support as, and zac was in the jungle.) and got GAs. enemy team were a bit scummy in that one, we said one of our members internet dropped, hoping we'd be able to both just farm it out for the duration, but they went super hard and pushed down mid.

Then the anivia came back and we won pretty hard. Team fights never ended.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 25, 2013)

Chausie said:


> whats some nice themes for playing games with friends?
> 
> we already do nautical, yordle, animal, all have a heal, all supports.
> 
> ...



All ninjas. + Lee Sin. I count him as a ninja anyways cause he always appear out nowhere and kick me in the ass.

Shen, Zed, Ken, Akali, Lee Sin. 

All frejlord is actually fun but since you're not looking for that. On reddit someone did the teleport revive revive champions rofl (Zac, Anivia, Zilean, Yorick, and I forgot the last champion). 

There's also the dunk team - Darius, Jarvan, Jayce, Kha'zik, Tristana, anyone with a dunk.

All stealth team - anyone with a stealth. All global ults. All traps - Nidalee, Shaco, Caitlyn, Teemo, (Zyra?)

And etc. There's a lot of themes. All Demacia is really fun.

Should have all TPA theme skins, that'd be fun to see.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my god.

All Freljord is such a gay ass team comp.

Slow, stun all fucking day.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> All ninjas. + Lee Sin. I count him as a ninja anyways cause he always appear out nowhere and kick me in the ass.
> 
> Shen, Zed, Ken, Akali, Lee Sin.
> 
> ...




Ooh, the trap one sounds like a lot of fun! and the ninjas. I wanna do both of those too now

We did a revive one earlier, we didn't take the summoner spell, but we got GAs. Very long team fights, was great!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

Did you try an all void theme?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did you try an all void theme?



no, we haven't!

But i don't have any void champs  so would have to wait til one is free


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

The Void champions have quite the character.

Cho'Gath and Kha'Zix especially.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 25, 2013)

Anivia is so good, even 3v3. Maining her though, I always have second thoughts choosing other champions since I know I'd perform worse with them. Currently, aside from Anivia, I have more or less consistent winning record only with Syndra (5v5).


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Anivia is so good, even 3v3. Maining her though, I always have second thoughts choosing other champions since I know I'd perform worsewith them. Currently, aside from Anivia, I have more or less consistent winning record only with Syndra (5v5).



**


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2013)

all revive team

aatrox zac anivia zilean yorick


all reset team


trist khazix yi darius katarina akali


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2013)

u guys talked about a tp/revive/revive team without putting karthus in there?

for shame


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

NA is down.

Wadafa?


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2013)

was wondering why i couldn't log in
thought it was my driver update being a bitch


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ ʀᴀɪsᴇ ᴜʀ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀs ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

Back from vacation, anything new with you all?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

"Fuck boots, I don't need that shit" -Imaqtpie 2013


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

So my game of the night...

I'm playing as Janna. And our top laner Trynd is doing really badly against Lee Sin. I'm thinking, okay well, all the other lanes are doing okay. We should be fine.. Trynd dies again, and the whole team but me is raging at him. I was telling our teammates that Lee Sin falls off late game. And he's basically depressed and talks about how he just wants to end his life and how he's going through all this shit. My teammates want to just ff and say report trynd, report trynd. And he goes, yeah just report me, I can't deal with this anymore I'm terrible at this game.

I don't know why but I just yelled at him and said I can't even feel sorry for you anymore because of how you're acting. And told Trynd, don't talk like that anymore. Let's just play.

Then, we won because Trynd + Cait backdoors while me + Jayce kept stopping them at baron. After the game, he wrote me this



> Seviere (9:55): Hey
> Skumbag TK (9:56): hey.
> Seviere (9:56): Thanks for being the one person there for me during the game.
> You have no idea how much it means to me.


And then he went on personal with me. 


> Seviere (9:57): Yeah. Dx
> I've found that out.
> I just.
> I want you to know that you made someone happier today.
> And really kinda brightened my evening up.



So yeah. I don't know. Moral of the story, try not to be a complete dick even when someone's having a bad game (Unless he's being a dick to you, then by all means idgaf). I told him he shouldn't be playing this game when he's this stressed out though.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

The game means a lot to him.... kinda unhealthy.
You did good ;o


----------



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2013)

A game meaning a lot to people is nothing new.

People cry and fight over football games or Olympics and stuff all the time, a computer game is no different.

Don't know why people belittle people because they got emotional to a game. It's normal and natural.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Sasori said:


> A game meaning a lot to people is nothing new.
> 
> People cry and fight over football games or Olympics and stuff all the time, a computer game is no different.
> 
> Don't know why people belittle people because they got emotional to a game. It's normal and natural.



This game is unhealthy if you're looking to relieve stress because this game will stress you out and make you feel worse, especially in ranked. 

Yeah he was getting emotional but it's not because of the game, but because of personal issue.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Tell me why I have to get teams like these in my promotions.
Taric bought no wards throughout the entire game and rushed a fucking RoA.

For Christ's sake why do I have to get matched with these fuckwits.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So my game of the night...
> 
> I'm playing as Janna. And our top laner Trynd is doing really badly against Lee Sin. I'm thinking, okay well, all the other lanes are doing okay. We should be fine.. Trynd dies again, and the whole team but me is raging at him. I was telling our teammates that Lee Sin falls off late game. And he's basically depressed and talks about how he just wants to end his life and how he's going through all this shit. My teammates want to just ff and say report trynd, report trynd. And he goes, yeah just report me, I can't deal with this anymore I'm terrible at this game.
> 
> ...



This is why I never flame people in game.

The only people I DO flame are the ones who start flaming teammates for doing badly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Turns out NiP benched NeeGodBro and TheTess, Svenskeren decided to step down cause he won't play without NeeGodBro.

New roster is:
Deficio
Freeze
Bjergsen
Malunoo
extinkt

Dunno how that's gonna work out.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

> Have you ever played LoL with a full group of gay people? I have, and it's awful. It's the only time you ever see people arguing over who gets to play support.
> 
> Also good luck having a conversation about who is top and who is bottom.



This comment is too good


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tell me why I have to get teams like these in my promotions.
> Taric bought no wards throughout the entire game and rushed a fucking RoA.
> 
> For Christ's sake why do I have to get matched with these fuckwits.



If the reason you guys lost is cause of vision, that's everyone's fault not just Taric. I know supports are suppose to ward, but so does everyone else. If the support isn't warding at all, then it's up to you to buy wards. Buy 5 of them is about 375. and just ward the major area (Don't put all five down. Just one or two, one at baron / dragon is crucial. Others would be the entrance. Hopefully someone contributes to ONE ward so you don't have to buy 5)

From the looks of it, it just seems like your team sucked not cause of vision but the rabadon + void staff squishy Anivia + ... okay let's face it. The team comp is terrible compared to the enemy team's.

edit: ROFL Vae.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

[youtube]UgzwlEEvAJM[/youtube]

Can't tell if that Vayne was out of position. Game changing pull since we were losing by 5k gold and they had baron. Their inhibitor was going to be up soon too so if we had lost this fight, we would've lost the game. What's funny is that, that Vayne got a pentakill from an earlier teamfight. 

Also, why play Ashe when I said I was going to play Blitz -_- (FP'd him too). And we got camped sooooo fucking hard by their entire team. Shen ult, Morg roaming, Trynd ganking, ugh Vayne just got fed. 

Good thing that was their entire damage. Other than Trynd I guess.


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Tell me why I have to get teams like these in my promotions.
> Taric bought no wards throughout the entire game and rushed a fucking RoA.
> 
> For Christ's sake why do I have to get matched with these fuckwits.



because you're just as bad



Vae said:


> Turns out NiP benched NeeGodBro and TheTess, Svenskeren decided to step down cause he won't play without NeeGodBro.
> 
> New roster is:
> Deficio
> ...




Malunoo and Extinkt in the lcs (again)? Fuck yeah!
And I've never seen Freeze play but I heard a lot of hype so I'll be excited to see this new roster play

finally some redemption for SiJ not making it in


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

extinkt is top though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Also, InSec swapped to top lane now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoooly shit this Vayne was absolutely terrible, had to carry her so hard in lane, globals helped too.

WAD can attest to my Janna skills, only support I can apparently play, and I'm good at her.

This place so toxic, Vayne gets carried says gg easy and trash talks all game.
I tell her to fuck off and that she's bad ''Talk to me when you get Plat''


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Name change thread admin people are taking years. 

And how do _you_ have Victorious Janna? What the hell mang.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Gold season 2 mothafucka.


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2013)

I also have Victorious Janna

it is GOAT


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Brother getting new graphics card and monitors.

So I don't have to play with this shitty 19 inch monitor anymore, instead I get 2 22 inch monitors.

Also no more shitty ATI 4850 HD graphics card.

Gonna get my brothers 7870 instead


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If the reason you guys lost is cause of vision, that's everyone's fault not just Taric. I know supports are suppose to ward, but so does everyone else. If the support isn't warding at all, then it's up to you to buy wards. Buy 5 of them is about 375. and just ward the major area (Don't put all five down. Just one or two, one at baron / dragon is crucial. Others would be the entrance. Hopefully someone contributes to ONE ward so you don't have to buy 5)
> 
> From the looks of it, it just seems like your team sucked not cause of vision but the rabadon + void staff squishy Anivia + ... okay let's face it. The team comp is terrible compared to the enemy team's.
> 
> edit: ROFL Vae.


Nah, it wasn't because of lack of vision.

It was because Taric rushed RoA instead of something like Aegis and took literally every early game kill from everyone.

Why else do you think he had 10 kills?
The fucking cunt.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Having a bad ADC as a support is the most painful thing in this game, 4th shitty ADC in a row.

And as an ADC main it's even worse because everything they do makes me want to kill myself.

God why, please, stop this terror.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Nah, it wasn't because of lack of vision.
> 
> It was because Taric rushed RoA instead of something like Aegis and took literally every early game kill from everyone.
> 
> ...



It was your whole teams fault. Riven herself can build an aegis since she was the jungler. Anivia had a bad build by rushing glass cannon items. Same goes for Riven who was 4-8. No one was a dedicated tank.

Also if your team can't secure kills from a support, that's their fault. Who builds glass cannon and can't get kills from it. 

Anyways Vae. Welcome to support. And if your adc is bad so are you because apparently 'bot lane is bad'. Share the blame never share the recognition.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Having a bad ADC as a support is the most painful thing in this game, 4th shitty ADC in a row.
> 
> And as an ADC main it's even worse because everything they do makes me want to kill myself.
> 
> God why, please, stop this terror.



i know that feel


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It was your whole teams fault. Riven herself can build an aegis since she was the jungler. Anivia had a bad build by rushing glass cannon items. Same goes for Riven who was 4-8. No one was a dedicated tank.
> 
> Also if your team can't secure kills from a support, that's their fault. Who builds glass cannon and can't get kills from it.
> 
> *Anyways Vae. Welcome to support. And if your adc is bad so are you because apparently 'bot lane is bad'. Share the blame never share the recognition.*



Luckily, all of these games the only one who blamed we was of course the ADC.

Arrogant little fucks seem to think they're good, I'd smash them all in lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

how many of those games were blue side again?

we got blue finally but then the influx of terror ADs h4h4

srsly tho vae next time just say ur duo with me if they also call AD and ill support i guess lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

I would but every time I did that you told me not to so I stopped.

And 2 of those games were blue side, both the losses.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It was your whole teams fault. Riven herself can build an aegis since she was the jungler. Anivia had a bad build by rushing glass cannon items. Same goes for Riven who was 4-8. No one was a dedicated tank.
> 
> Also if your team can't secure kills from a support, that's their fault. Who builds glass cannon and can't get kills from it.
> 
> Anyways Vae. Welcome to support. And if your adc is bad so are you because apparently 'bot lane is bad'. Share the blame never share the recognition.



Taric would just stun last hit people.

How are you going to secure it when he does that over and over.

I really hate people who pick Vayne into Draven.
I really hate people who can't play Vayne and instalock her too.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> I would but every time I did that you told me not to so I stopped.
> 
> And 2 of those games were blue side, both the losses.



Implying it's possible to lose when you're blue.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

When me and WAD are cursed to constantly have terrible teammates on blue side, yes, it is quite possible to lose.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> When me and WAD are cursed to constantly have  terrible teammates on blue side, yes, it is quite possible to  lose.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Losing on blue side is the worst feeling.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Implying you can lose with Fiora on your team.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Does Fiora lose to Kha'Zix, Zed, and Riven?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

she actually loses to none of those


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> she actually loses to none of those



Lol what? She should lose to a competent Zed and Riven.

Kha'Zix, I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

I was thinking she would lose to Riven because shield, stun, knock up etc.

But I didn't know about Zed and Kha'Zix.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

no she doesn't

zed is a joke since she can completely time out his ult while in hers

and riven while potentially tough early on is basically a skill matchup with some good ripostes riven can't bully her too hard and if fiora baits the getsuga tenshou execute with her own ult riven is fked

reason Fiora can typically do well/beat these champs is because they're not hurrdurrarmurr stacking tanky dps or some other anti-ad gimmick champs


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

But Zed should be able to beat Fiora in a duel without ults by juking her out with shadow, slows and shurikens, forcing her ult before his.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

fiora has a double dash which has half the cd of zeds shadow along with ms from burst of speed

he cannot kite her


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Juke =/= Kite.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Also the reason why Zed should beat her is because he can bully her hard in lane, all she can do is leap on to him hard while he can poke from afar and never run out of resources.

She's not a tanky bruiser so bullying her out of lane isn't that hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

how does a melee based champ juke another melee champ without kiting

bully her with what

shuriken spam?

for the most part that harass can be avoided and even if not fiora has decent innate sustain and once she gets a vamp she can AA away

if zed is maxing Q then that makes him lose to her that much harder when she commits an all-in


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Kha'Zix is stronger against her than both Riven and Zed because his stealth cancels Blade Waltz prematurely. But he's slightly squishier and has lower scaling. She does fine in trades if played well.

Zed is fairly easy as long as she isn't eating ranged harass 24/7. And I'm pretty sure she can ult right after he ults to negate the damage from his mark triggering.

Don't remember much of my one Riven matchup with Fiora. Pretty sure Riven's early burst is higher but equalizes after Fiora picks up points in Riposte.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

I have to thank this thread for introducing me to Dunkey.

He's the best youtuber, I never miss any of his videos


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Kha'Zix is stronger against her than both Riven and Zed because his stealth cancels Blade Waltz prematurely. But he's slightly squishier and has lower scaling. She does fine in trades if played well.
> 
> Zed is fairly easy as long as she isn't eating ranged harass 24/7. And I'm pretty sure she can ult right after he ults to negate the damage from his mark triggering.
> 
> Don't remember much of my one Riven matchup with Fiora. Pretty sure Riven's early burst is higher but equalizes after Fiora picks up points in Riposte.



yep pretty much this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

btw that problem with khazixs ult can be negated quite easily by bringing a pink ward and dropping it when u intend to ult

should be worth it usually


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

zed doesn't beat fiora in lane
khazix doesn't either
although why is this surprising. both of them get shit on by duelists top lane

riven is probably just a skill match up


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

the reason fiora is shitty isn't because of her laning phase
she's pretty much a master yi
does well on her own but does jack shit for the team and needs to snowball
especially if she falls behind
and like yi, the bane of her existence is any form of cc. especially single target. 

the only time fiora's ever carry a game is if they feed off of their lane opponent like 3 times and then snowball. if a fiora goes equal in lane and then stays even with the entire team and enemy team on farm and scales equally as fast, it's pretty underwhelming because her scaling is terrible


like what does a fiora do against a competent team comp and people who know the basics of team fighting

she can't do shit to a front line and if she attempts to run to the back line she either gets cc'd or gets her ulti off, doing nothing in the process if they all clump up to negate the damage and then she lands and dies




as long as fiora's ult does damage to random enemies and as long as she's mainly a single target duelist outside of her ult she's going to remain sub par


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

all of this reminds of the time i saw an elise lose to a fiora
i was sad

just fucking rappel the ulti


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Or you know, get your combo off on her making her too low to even engage you.


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

if you want to buff fiora just turn her into swiftblade from hon
the ulti is the exact same but you sacrifice the rest of her kit for actual shit
in fact, i'm pretty sure two of her abilities are just rip offs of swiftblade



> *Q BLADE FRENZY MANA COST: 110 *
> Activate to enter Blade Frenzy for 5 seconds, dealing 80 / 100 / 120 / 140 Magic Damage per second to nearby enemies. Dispels debuffs, grants Magic Immunity, and lowers attack damage for the duration.





> *W COUNTER ATTACK*
> Passively gives a 15 / 20 / 25 / 30% chance to deal your Attack Damage to an attacking enemy hero.





> *E WAY OF THE SWORD
> Passively grants a 12 / 20 / 28 / 36% chance of dealing a 2x critical attack.*





> *R SWIFT SLASHESRANGE: 450 | MANA COST: 200,275,350 *
> Target an enemy unit to apply a Mini-Stun and Swift Slash it, becoming invulnerable and dealing 200 Physical Damage and teleporting to it. Randomly Swift Slashes to a total of 3 / 5 / 8 targets. Regular autoattack instances can trigger while Swift Slashing. Staff of the Master adds additional Swift Slashes and reduces cooldown.










w and r are too similar
but this guy was fucking good because he was basically tryndamere+fiora in one with a garen spin that got rid of debuffs and made you immune to magic damage


riot pls


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Difference between Fiora and Yi is that if Yi gets one kill then he rapes everyone.

Fiora just does a little damage then dies.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

What the fuck Ace, you link Swiftblade instead of Juggernaut? Kill yourself.

I know Swiftblades W is different but that's it, Swiftblade is just a Juggernaut rip off.


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2013)

I can confirm that Riven vs Fiora is considered a skill matchup


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

JUGGERNAUT
that's who it was


son, i played hon more than i played dota
i don't remember all the names







also they need to put luna into this game
riot pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

Fiora in a wombo combo team with hydra is fucked though

especially if u have ori

o gawd


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Ace hates Fiora because she's French.

Confirmed.

Also why are we comparing Fiora and Yi? One is AD and the other is AP. gais pls


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

It's so sad when people can't dodge Nid spears.

Too low to fight and it's 4v5


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Ace hates Fiora because she's French.
> 
> Confirmed.
> 
> Also why are we comparing Fiora and Yi? One is AD and the other is AP. gais pls



Fucking ^ (use bro) ass troll ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

AD Yi > AP Yi 

And Jiyeon, are you insinuating people should dodge every Nid spear ever? Bitch, if it comes from the fog of war dodging it is a pain in the ass, even if it's visible it's hard.

Acting like you never get hit by a skill shot.

Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

LoL trivia: 

what is the fastest skillshot in the game


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fucking ^ (use bro) ass troll ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



How I've missed you Magnooz.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Isn't Graves ult really fucking fast?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

WAD said:


> LoL trivia:
> 
> what is the fastest skillshot in the game



What is Rocket Grab?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> What is Rocket Grab?



Mundo Cleaver is faster than Rocket Grab.


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

pretty sure it's graves ulti


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Waiting for actual awnser.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

It's probably Shock Blast when Accelerated.


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

it's probably your mom on new years eve (lynn)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

u guys suck

Hint: eeeheheyajayywahahhaahaha


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm strangely aroused.



WAD said:


> u guys suck
> 
> Hint: eeeheheyajayywahahhaahaha



Damn I should've known that.

That's embarrassing.

Although it does have a charge up time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 26, 2013)

Lux is not the fastest because it takes longer to charge it up then it does Graves ult or such to travel the entire distance.

You suck WAD


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah...if you count the charge up time it's not as fast as graves


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2013)

what sort of fucking hint is that

i don't get it at all


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what sort of fucking hint is that
> 
> i don't get it at all



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65weTZUbMTY[/YOUTUBE]








AND BONUS


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVEMdaRPyaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2013)

that's disgusting ace


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

do i really need to bust out the formula on how moving space along distance with a time rate measures speed

pls


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

WELL, YOU DID ASK


----------



## Maerala (Jun 26, 2013)

αce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can fap to this.

In fact I have.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

So Ji u still in bronze my friend?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2013)

αce said:


> WELL, YOU DID ASK



yes, i did

i suppose i had scrubbed memories of it from my mind


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Man, fucking scumbag team stole 2 of my pentas in the same game yo.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

faget lets play


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2013)

it's only a penta kill. as long as the enemy died, it's good


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, fucking scumbag team stole 2 of my pentas in the same game yo.



Better than actually getting a penta and still lose. 

Or is it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2013)

RemChu said:


> So Ji u still in bronze my friend?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Real cute.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2013)

i died irl


----------



## αce (Jun 26, 2013)

wad
i fucking cried


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i died irl



You should've.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounded like a wannabe joker.


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2013)

That was fun o.o!!!!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there legit a guy who only plays poppy in Diamond?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLE03WcWKk[/youtube]

Lel.

The jukes too strong.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Holy shit TSM is having a roster change.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

wha

what????

dyrus is making a vlog, i dunno if it means hes the one leaving tho


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2013)

What does TSM stand for (I am not that into this stuff yet...)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Transexual
Shithead
Men.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is there legit a guy who only plays poppy in Diamond?



Zekent gained a lot of his popularity only playing Poppy

Only realistic roster change to TSM I can see is an addition of a coach or sub. It's technically still a roster change and Xpecial is just trolling over NiP big roster change. That or I'm in big denial.


*Spoiler*: __ 



TSM fabbbyyy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> TSM fabbbyyy


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2013)

It's probably something like Dan has been moved from sub to analyst.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

no one is leaving the team...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

4th promotion series in 2 days.

Let's see if I can win this one.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Xpecial is a goddamn troll.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol, this nocturne camped me so hard just now.

He came bot every time he cleared his jungle while Mid and Top just wrecked their lanes.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking at the match history of my friend who got elo boosted to silver by our mutual friend.

He has like 2 wins in the last 10 games in ranked.

If he drops back to bronze because he got elo boosted and can't play at silver level I'm gonna laugh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

That laugh WAD linked.

Fucking priceless.

Also he can't drop back down, Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

One of my friends was Gold V and dropped to Silver I now he's Silver II.
Isn't the only league you can't drop out of Diamond?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2013)

If you don't play enough, elo decay will drop you down.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

dyrus and regi swapping positions.....


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

The only way to drop is to not play.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Just had the derpiest fucking win ever.

We fake baron while trynd xpeke's their base.
While he's on the nexus he backs off and starts to dance while we continue running and distracting the team and the minions hit the nexus.
Suddenly their inhib respawns and trynd is still dancing.
We ping the fuck out of the inhib and he kills it but by then their team already killed us and was running back to base.
Trynd ulties and like 1 second before it's up he gets the last hit on it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't care if I don't even play Udyr, getting this fucking skin.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2013)

Ranked is impossible during the summer. Games don't last more then 10 minutes without it becoming a free-for-all blame game. I quit.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Before the summer break started I had no issues in ranked.

Now I can't seem to win a game


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't care if I don't even play Udyr, getting this fucking skin.



That's disappointing.

At least my wallet is safe.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

The skin is easily worth 1950, that's for sure.

3250, no, but 1950, yes.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Anivia is so good, even 3v3. Maining her though, I always have second thoughts choosing other champions since I know I'd perform worse with them. Currently, aside from Anivia, I have more or less consistent winning record only with Syndra (5v5).




All I know about Twisted Treeline is that laning phase means absolutely nothing. 

Probably the most imbalanced map atm. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]UgzwlEEvAJM[/youtube]
> 
> Can't tell if that Vayne was out of position. Game changing pull since we were losing by 5k gold and they had baron. Their inhibitor was going to be up soon too so if we had lost this fight, we would've lost the game. What's funny is that, that Vayne got a pentakill from an earlier teamfight.
> 
> ...


Nah she wasn't out of position. That was just a really lucky grab. That blitz didn't have vision either so blind grab into Vayne OP as fuck. 


Vae said:


> Gold season 2 mothafucka.


Gold in 3's S2 you mean.

Which even a Silver V player could have done with relative ease. Gold in 3's was easy as fuck. 


Godaime Hokage said:


> Implying it's possible to lose when you're blue.



I lol'd


Jiyeon said:


> Is there legit a guy who only plays poppy in Diamond?


Spamhappy


Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit TSM is having a roster change.





Lord Genome said:


> dyrus and regi swapping positions.....


Get trolled lol


Vae said:


> I don't care if I don't even play Udyr, getting this fucking skin.


IKR. The curse of being a collector. 

I dont even own Udyr yet lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I don't own Udyr either.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> Gold in 3's S2 you mean.
> 
> Which even a Silver V player could have done with relative ease. Gold in 3's was easy as fuck.



yup lol that's also how I got Gold


we wanted to go for plat but there was only like 2 days left and some of us didn't have time


but we were still shitstomping everything


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

lol i was too busy trying to get gold in solo queue to even attempt to get it in 3's. 

I was 16 elo away from that border. SIXTEEN! 

Ugh, it still haunts me today. 

w/e i got gold in the preseason so it's fine i guess.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

Well we wanted to try it anyway since TT was just reworked, and all three of us thought it was pretty fun and we won easily so figured let's see if we can get gold, since it should only take about 10 wins


which it did


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Another denied penta in ranked, damn bitch, that fucking Janna.

Oh and we had a duo mid jungle, Ryze fed Anivia to shit and Malphite just fed every lane with his shittiest ganks.

Terrible build, bad player but somehow he's still 25-8 with Malph in ranked.

Carried hard? Oh well, we won the game anyway, even after Ryze decided to troll AFK farm when Jayce took the ENEMY BLUE.

Still not the highest CS.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

lol why is it always the support that denies the penta?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Wasn't my support, it was just the enemy Janna flashing, ulting and tornadoing me to deny it.

God damn bitch 

Got it delayed though, good enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting dat Udyr skin dawg.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't care if I don't even play Udyr, getting this fucking skin.



I'm getting it for the 4 summoner's icons.



MrChubz said:


> Ranked is impossible during the summer. Games don't last more then 10 minutes without it becoming a free-for-all blame game. I quit.



It's because of the kids right? All those hormonal 14 year olds raging and being bad. This is why I either don't play rank or play it at 6am when they are asleep.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

udyr is barely usable because everyone in this game has retard good mobility now and he can be kited 7 ways to sunday


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2013)

WAD where you been, that's what his passive is for. Though yes if you see him coming from max distance you can easily get away.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

enemy team picks udyr
pick ashe

problem solved


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

That just happened to me on the PBE Ace.

She couldn't kite me in Bear Stance + Swiftness boots.

Bitch please Udyr can't be kited unless you've got jumps like Ez.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

inb4everyonebuysudyrfortheskinandsucksdickathim.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

He's gonna see a rise in popularity but also in opinions regarding his viability.

Honestly Udyr isn't bad. Ace, James, Kyle, and I got carried pretty hard by one a few weeks ago. Wasn't Ezreal considered a troll pick before the release of Pulsefire when everyone started actually using him?

He's just kinda boring, which the skin may fix for some people.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

> That just happened to me on the PBE Ace.
> 
> She couldn't kite me in Bear Stance + Swiftness boots.
> 
> Bitch please Udyr can't be kited unless you've got jumps like Ez.




if she has pd and full lvl on her q im not sure how u caught her
maybe udyr is faster than im thinking


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

> Wasn't Ezreal considered a troll pick before the release of Pulsefire when everyone started actually using him?



umm
what
no


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

You guys lied to me then. I wasn't around when that skin came out.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

How could Ezreal be a troll pick


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> All I know about Twisted Treeline is that laning phase means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Probably the most imbalanced map atm.
> 
> ...



Actually i had vision on her because i placed a ward in the middle of lane earlier. It wasn't a lucky pull if i knew where she was. But the team was mad at her for her positioning. I don't think that was the case.

I have pulsefire. Not worth since i don't even play ez.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Ezreal has always been one of the top contested picks in terms of ADC.

He was way stronger when PFE came out then he is now.

Nobody could beat him in lane back when his W had the attack speed debuff.
Also, I remember when PFE came out everyone had the skin and played Ez.
Now I rarely see PFE, I expect the same thing with the Udyr skin.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2013)

ezreal use to be way stronger.  never troll pick


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

enemy picks udyr 

i pick Janna

u are now a fan of

Hawthorne heights


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2013)

Curious what icon do you guys like the best of the Udyr skin ones?

I like the Turtle the most and the Tiger the least. Though banner wish the Bear is the best.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Go 18/6 on Ashe.

Still lose the game because fucking team fights without me or the jungler present when the other team has baron.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> That just happened to me on the PBE Ace.
> 
> She couldn't kite me in Bear Stance + Swiftness boots.
> 
> Bitch please Udyr can't be kited unless you've got jumps like Ez.


This is possibly the most laughable post ever posted in this thread next to Jiyeon claiming he has a girlfriend lolol


WAD said:


> udyr is barely usable because everyone in this game has retard good mobility now and he can be kited 7 ways to sunday



QFT


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Go 18/6 on Ashe.
> 
> Still lose the game because fucking team fights without me or the jungler present when the other team has baron.



You're Ashe you have a global ultimate, don't complain when you can't contribute to a fight.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

Accurate.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> You're Ashe you have a global ultimate, don't complain when you can't contribute to a fight.



...

My global ultimate is going to do a lot when it's down and when they get bursted by Darius and TF in 2 seconds won't it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ezreal has always been one of the top contested picks in terms of ADC.
> 
> He was way stronger when PFE came out then he is now.
> 
> ...



u saying nobody could best pre flux nerf(again) ezreal is all kinds of ironic 

 considering...


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> ...
> 
> My global ultimate is going to do a lot when it's down and when they get bursted by Darius and TF in 2 seconds won't it?



It has what an 80 second cooldown? 72 with the Black Cleaver. You are telling me out of the "team fights" plural you had it on cooldown each time?

Though yeah it could also be possible your team was just getting caught off by the other team being smart and fighting when their carry was not there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

you gotta get that ghost on udry

cant kite something running at you at 600 move speed np


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

unless its ezreal have fun catching that fucker


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

you underestimate how frustrating a good Janna is when you're a non gap closing melee


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

probably rofl


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> you gotta get that ghost on udry
> 
> cant kite something running at you at 600 move speed np



I see people run flash for that flash stun on udyr. I don't really care for that ultimate skin though. I spent money on pulsefire ezreal when it was 1850 and i only used it once. I just bought it because it was half off for a few days.

basically what Jiyeon is saying again my team sux. I was fed but i couldn't carry. -pretty much any solo que player.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> It has what an 80 second cooldown? 72 with the Black Cleaver. You are telling me out of the "team fights" plural you had it on cooldown each time?
> 
> Though yeah it could also be possible your team was just getting caught off by the other team being smart and fighting when their carry was not there.



No it was the one team fight that lost us the game.

They decide to try and stop baron when me and j4 and going back to heal.

Ashe's ulti moves so fucking slow that even if it was off cooldown they would be dead before it got to baron from the spawn.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

need to learn how to farm up

split push and 1v2+ when the rest of ur team is slacking


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I see people run flash for that flash stun on udyr. I don't really care for that ultimate skin though. I spent money on pulsefire ezreal when it was 1850 and i only used it once. I just bought it because it was half off for a few days.
> 
> basically what Jiyeon is saying again my team sux. I was fed but i couldn't carry. -pretty much any solo que player.



The only shitter on that team was Leona.
She was passive.
A passive fucking Leona.

She let Janna sit in the forward brush bot allowing her to zone me off the creep wave and I'm telling Leona to zenith blade her and punish her but she's cowering behind the tower like a fucking retard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

leona can't do shit to a good Janna lol

it's a hard counter


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Janna wasn't good that's the point.
She ultied me and J4 right on top of Sivir all 5 times when J4 ganked bot.

She didn't even land Tornadoes unless someone derped and walked back into its path.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

If the Udyr is being kited for days he's either completely retarded as to how to play his champ or he's facing major slows/knock ups like Janna or Blue Ezreal.

I think you underestimate how fast an Udyr with Ghost, Bear Stance and Boots of Swiftness is. CC barely slows him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Also, Janna is a fucking monster in the right hands.

I hate when people tell me to go aggressive against a Janna, bitch if she knows anything about playing her they'll win the trade by shield, slows and disengage.

Pls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

supports that also fuck with udyr: lulu, thresh, ali

other picks that make his life hell: Orianna, Ryze, Anivia, Trundle, Sejuani, it goes on

so yea

unwarranted udyr hype cuz durhur skin he is still a situational pick at best


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

janna is the bane of all initiation champions
and udyr vs janna is not fair

also who the fuck thinks leona beats janna


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL LULU VS UDYR
FAIR MATCH


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

@Vae
You're forgetting what you always tell me:
I'm facing Bronze.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHr5TWCYgwk[/youtube]
Who said you can't kite udyr?


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

lol fucking udyr


lulu? polymorph and glitterlance. sit down son
alistar? get the fuck out of here head butt
janna? too fast+monsoon your face
thresh? knock up and box. see ya son


i just remembered why i don't play tryndamere that much as well
shit like that will make your life impossible






like
one time i was playing tryndamere and i spun into an enemy ashe
janna monsoon'd me and then ashe just auto'd me and i couldn't do jackshit


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

the only time i ever really want a janna is if playing cait, ashe or draven
otherwise get me a heavy cc champion and we go ham lvl 2
or lulu

also apparently vayne janna is good 
hady convinced me

adrian didn't because adrians arguments are always shitty


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Vae
> You're forgetting what you always tell me:
> I'm facing Bronze.
> 
> ...



That Udyr made me cry inside.

Also, I know I always tell you that you're facing bronze.

But you seem to forget this, because you're facing them and playing with them.

You ARE BRONZE.
So STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT BRONZE PLAYS IN THE THREAD BEFORE I RIP YOUR ASS APART WITH A GIANT FUCKING DILDO.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

rofl adrians arguments are always terrible


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMMarNQRiU[/youtube]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

vayne Janna is terror as fuck early in lane

like bad

but rofl

having the best peel in the game for vayne in teamfights?

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

yes hady convinced me
i guess all my jannas have been shitty


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

WAD plays with a pro Janna often, but he rarely gets to see it.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

αce said:


> also apparently vayne janna is good
> hady convinced me
> 
> adrian didn't because adrians arguments are always shitty





Lord Genome said:


> rofl adrians arguments are always terrible



 You guys just don't take me seriously because I'm not assertive.

Bitches.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

I guess you're the taker in the relationship then?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2013)

I resent your assumptions.


















Yes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD plays with a pro Janna often, but he rarely gets to see it.



actually it's been a while

since I've played with kyle


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> actually it's been a while
> 
> since I've played with kyle



This guy, this guy right here


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> vayne Janna is terror as fuck early in lane
> 
> like bad
> 
> ...



To be honest I think the best peeler for Vayne in teamfights would be Alistar. Janna is a great peeler too but she's squishy herself. So if she dies in a teamfight, there's no peel for Vayne. She needs to peel for both her and Vayne.

And Janna > Leona if you know how to play it right. If Leona goes for a zenith blade, you can interrupt the animation with the q. + Shield to nullify her extra damage. Leona is hard engage, Janna is disengage. If Janna does the job right, she counters Leona. 

Sona > Janna though because fuck poke. And Lulu > all. Because she's a bitch.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

> actually it's been a while
> 
> since I've played with kyle



i lol'd in real life



> And Lulu > all. Because she's a bitch.



pretty much


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Yo who wants to play norms?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

QTPie listens to Lil B.

I'm gonna be a QTPie fan from now on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> To be honest I think the best peeler for Vayne in teamfights would be Alistar. Janna is a great peeler too but she's squishy herself. So if she dies in a teamfight, there's no peel for Vayne. She needs to peel for both her and Vayne.
> 
> And Janna > Leona if you know how to play it right. If Leona goes for a zenith blade, you can interrupt the animation with the q. + Shield to nullify her extra damage. Leona is hard engage, Janna is disengage. If Janna does the job right, she counters Leona.
> 
> Sona > Janna though because fuck poke. And Lulu > all. Because she's a bitch.



disagreed on Ali > janna

AoE disengage is longer range and better than single target headbutt

Tornado accomplishes same effect as pulv but pulv lasts slightly longer

on top of that Janna has a slow and a shield not to mention her passive 

don't see how Janna will die in a teamfight unless she's focused

or AoE'd

but for that again there's monsoon


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

How come Diamond players do the stupidest stuff in ranked?

Do they lose like 5 lp a loss or something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

because once ur diamond u can't get demoted out of it the only thing u can get higher in is challenger so yolo


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

genome always playing without me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 27, 2013)

WAD said:


> disagreed on Ali > janna
> 
> AoE disengage is longer range and better than single target headbutt
> 
> ...



I've been focused as Janna before, still squishy. We win teamfights sometimes because of it but it's annoying to having to peel for yourself and the adc. At least with Alistar, you'll be tanky enough to endure their attacks. 

But idk, I've seen Alistar peel really well for Vayne. I haven't seen much of a Janna/Vayne combo actually. I like Janna though, she peels really well, but requires a good ADC who knows what he's doing. It's hard to peel for an ADC who decides to dive in their middle of the team just to get a kill. (AKA a Vayne tumbling in, Ezreal blinking in during a teamfight).


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

But like, wouldn't they want to stay in Diamond I?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

After you've achieved what you feel you're capable off, most people stop giving a shit.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

To all the people who were saying that Ez was already widely used before PFE; no. You're misremembering.


Ez had fallen out of favour and was rarely seen (though even then pros like Double and Nien would still claim Ez was their favourite champ but they couldn't really play him since he was outclassed by others). But then, about a month or 2 weeks before PFE was released (can't remember exactly), his manacosts were buffed pretty heavily (especially his W, which started the rise of maxing W because of how ridiculous it was). And as always it takes a while before buffed champs see their return because people finally realize how good the buffs were and they need to learn the champs again etc. And PFE helped raise the awareness because lots of people tried him out again because hey new cool skin.


So yeah, Ez's return to popularity concided with the release of PFE, but it wasn't the result of it, that was because of the buffs he received slightly earlier.


And then we had holy trinity for the rest of the season.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 27, 2013)

so when im playing with the guys in normals, we are put against plats and diamonds again and again.

the solution was to add me to their ranked team as the games they get there are a lot easier.

just seems silly to be put against such hard guys in normals for ranked to be the solution for easier wins


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

It wasn't about falling out of flavour. Adrian said it was considered a troll pick.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Didi, while Ezreal regained a lot of popularity from his buffs with the mana costs, especially the Q mana costs, he was still a widely used champ before that.

It's not like people didn't play him, he was just not THE ADC to play, but he was still at the top of the list.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> Didi, while Ezreal regained a lot of popularity from his buffs with the mana costs, especially the Q mana costs, he was still a widely used champ before that.
> 
> It's not like people didn't play him, he was just not THE ADC to play, but he was still at the top of the list.



He was pretty much never picked in tournaments
At that time I'm not sure, but iirc it was mostly Graves/Corki with the occasional Vayne/Cait/Ashe/Kog



Ofc he wasn't considered a troll pick
but he was considered outclassed, like I said in my post


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

When I say widely used I'm not talking about the pro scene.

I mean as a champion in general, players used him quite often because he was very slippery and simple to play.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh wow WAD is back.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

Vae said:


> When I say widely used I'm not talking about the pro scene.
> 
> I mean as a champion in general, players used him quite often because he was very slippery and simple to play.



In that case we're simply talking about different things!


(though I also remember that his pick rates in normals/ranked was also way lower before the buffs/PFE/enormous usage by pros)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Oh wow WAD is back.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

Fuck you WAD, you will always be my little bitch.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> @Vae
> You're forgetting what you always tell me:
> I'm facing Bronze.
> 
> ...


dude

that's a blind normal game. not bronze elo. 

wtf your sources are bad. also, old video is old.


αce said:


> the only time i ever really want a janna is if playing cait, ashe or draven
> otherwise get me a heavy cc champion and we go ham lvl 2
> or lulu
> 
> ...


damn straight. 


WAD said:


> disagreed on Ali > janna
> 
> AoE disengage is longer range and better than single target headbutt
> 
> ...


yesh i agree with ^


WAD said:


> because once ur diamond u can't get demoted out of it the only thing u can get higher in is challenger so yolo



yo bro transfer to NA already.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude
> 
> that's a blind normal game. not bronze elo.
> 
> wtf your sources are bad. also, old video is old.


Did I say that was Bronze?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did I say that was Bronze?



given the title of the vid and what you say in the post with it, you imply that it is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 27, 2013)

''Kiting Udyr isn't that easy''

''Lol yeah right look at this video of a retarded Udyr player''

Herpa derpa.

That's like me saying you can't flash over a certain wall because I saw multiple people fail at flashing over that wall.

Logic.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Chausie said:


> given the title of the vid and what you say in the post with it, you imply that it is.



What I said to Vae and what I said about the video weren't related

You all assumed that I was implying the video was of Bronze tier play.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon shut up.


----------



## Didi (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon shut up.


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

Jiyeon, Up shut


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2013)

.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 27, 2013)

I suck as ADC the most, but today I found one great champion where I find myself very contributing to the team even if I don't score a lot of kills. Dem voidlings which everyone ignores in team fights and that game changing ult with 61s cooldown (on max cdr which is mandatory) are so great. AD Malh (more like hybrid) is quickly becoming one of my favorites. The only problem is that some people think I'm trolling at the beginning.



I'm glad that I decided to try him the second time after losing hard on the first try (when I didn't know how to use his skill-set correctly)


----------



## Chausie (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't want to tell you to shut up, Jiyeon, but it appears everyone else has anyway, so I shall leave it at that


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Why because you assumed wrong?


----------



## αce (Jun 27, 2013)

chausie thats wrong
i told him to up shut


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

makes a post about vae always telling him that he plays against bronze players.

posts a video titled "bronze league towerdives"

claims we're making assumptions. 

Shut up Jiyeon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Pantheon & Sion bot OP.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 27, 2013)

αce said:


> chausie thats wrong
> i told him to up shut



so you did!

I must apologise.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> makes a post about vae always telling him that he plays against bronze players.
> 
> posts a video titled "bronze league towerdives"
> 
> ...



You do realize what I said underneath the video was "Who said you can't kite Udyr" right?

What I was telling Vae was in reply to this post:


Vae said:


> Also, Janna is a fucking monster in the right hands.
> 
> I hate when people tell me to go aggressive against a Janna, bitch if she knows anything about playing her they'll win the trade by shield, slows and disengage.
> 
> Pls.



You assumed and you assumed wrong.

Get off my dick.


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Pantheon & Sion bot OP.



Holy shit it's turbohose, suckmesilly, and blackmongol! I played like two 3v3's against them the other day. 

What a coincidence.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

^ LMAOOO.

KrazeIt is in Voyboys league, lol so most of the game Naut was like "TELL VOYBOY I SAID HI "


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2013)

lol wat. dat talon got stomped.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol wat. dat talon got stomped.



It was Ryze vs Talon, Vayne and Lee Sin bot vs me and Sion, and Brand vs Singed, lmao.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2013)

internet got cooked for sum raisin so i just left like 5 minutes into not having reconnected

sry adrian/james


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

wad the top.talon was diamond

pls


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Just had my team thank me for carrying them 

We were losing so bad it was funny, then I decide to try hard and we win.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 28, 2013)

Oceania servers!

Now I know what it's like when you guys play with less than 50 ping! It's A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Kha still good? How do I play him now?


----------



## Rain (Jun 28, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Kha still good? How do I play him now?



same as before.

still max w first. 

it will not one-shot minions but you farm like shit without it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2013)

ermmmm no

you only max W/evolve W first when you NEED it to contest waveclear against a hard pushing mid

otherwise u max Q/evolve Q first for the sick damages/kill potential


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

Basically if you face a wave clear centered champ like Morde, TF and such you max W to clear as well.

Otherwise you max Q for the DAMAGEZ.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiyeon mentioned somewhere that he's a fan of imaqtpie now because he listens to Lil B.

I looked up this rapper, his songs gave me cancer.

It's worse than Lil Wayne, I never thought rap could be THIS bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Basically if you face a wave clear centered champ like Morde, TF and such you max W to clear as well.
> 
> Otherwise you max Q for the DAMAGEZ.


pretty much this

i dont even evolve w unless i need the wave clear

q does so much damage its rediculous


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jiyeon mentioned somewhere that he's a fan of imaqtpie now because he listens to Lil B.
> 
> I looked up this rapper, his songs gave me cancer.
> 
> It's worse than Lil Wayne, I never thought rap could be THIS bad.



You're just not Based enough Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

Hermes got moved over because he's under preforming, or so I would assume.

Might have better synergy on Blaze, even as a sub.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

q damage is retarded

full build yesterday i had like 600 damage on my q not counting percent based damage and not counting muramana amplification

probbaly went well over 1000


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

who says u cant catch ezreal?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh85_oCb_co[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

q, place ward, w to ward, flash, kick
lol
insec op


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]ZjiZP4zwiA0[/youtube]

This will happen.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

play draft
ban udyr

its what i did with ezreal


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

LF people to play Defiance with.

James MIGHT get it, but I want more players.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

the fuck is defiance


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

MMORPG but FPS style, 3rd person.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

FPS style is 1st person
most mmorpg's are 3rd person


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm saying it works kind of like an MMORPG but it's mixed with third person shooting, I realize FPS stands for First Person Shooter but FPS games are generally just seen as shooters these days.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]ZjiZP4zwiA0[/youtube]
> 
> This will happen.



They spelled "Guard" wrong.


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

>calling third person shooters FPS just because casuals these days think FPS equals all shooters


but, no, just no!





no!


stop!


just say TPS or spell it out


don't be so wrong!




that's literally the dumbest shit I've heard all day week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2013)

lol

my favorite FPS game

is Grand Theft Auto

hurr


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

Support elise, what do you guys take the first 3 levels? 

I've been going W-E-Q then maxing Q. was told recently that i should take Q and ignore W as there's a chance of it pushing to lane, but I really like the bush scouting I can get with W and it's really nice harass, aim it right and it rarely goes after minions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2013)

yea thats what i do chauz

i mostly do it because i use spider W to help my jungler with a smiteless lol

but the reasons u listed are nice and its actually sometimes advantageous for ur matchup to push the wave a lil anyways (it also does better lvl 1 damage than in caster form only)


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

WAD said:


> yea thats what i do chauz
> 
> i mostly do it because i use spider W to help my jungler with a smiteless lol
> 
> but the reasons u listed are nice and its actually sometimes advantageous for ur matchup to push the wave a lil anyways (it also does better lvl 1 damage than in caster form only)



ye, i mean, i try not to push the lane, and it's easy to avoid doing that for the most part, as long as i'm not aimlessly throwing it out there. 

a lot of people don't get the 'Push fast for early level 2 advantage' thing though, was hard enough to get people to do golems with me before the change(Impossible now unless I'm on skype with them).


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm saying it works kind of like an MMORPG but it's mixed with third person shooting, I realize FPS stands for First Person Shooter but FPS games are generally just seen as shooters these days.



This is what happens when idiots continue to use acronyms, eventually they completely forget what it stood for.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

shots
fired

popcorn gif
ready


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2013)

Vae said:


> MMORPG but FPS style, 3rd person.


HAAAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAAAHAHAAAHAHAH


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

How about, you all suck my cock, right?

I'll stick kick all of your asses at any shooter game, no problem.

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Oh and I forgot to mention I'll beat you all at LoL too 

That includes your bitch ass, WAD.


----------



## Darth (Jun 28, 2013)

lol vae i could wreck you with fucking Karma. 

LCS starting ya'll. Open up that Twitch tv.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

nice one, forgot it was on tonight


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

can we do the skype calls


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> *lol vae i could wreck you with fucking Karma. *
> 
> LCS starting ya'll. Open up that Twitch tv.



Sure you could, Gold V trash


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Eyyyyy

Wuz Good Doe


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't wait for QTPie to scrap WildTurtle.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

What's the link for twitch.tv?  Lolesports is laggy.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

if you don't want twitch chat


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

wow, all these sponsors

looking at this weekend schedule, i am going to be one very busy person


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

QTPie on Ashe?


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Lolololol.

Fucking Solo Q team comp from Dignitas.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

αce said:


> MY LIFE IS COMPLETE



I don't understand how anyone likes this guy honestly.

I'm sure Dlift doesn't even like him but didn't wanna be an asshole.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

yo jiyeon, need i remind you?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IKcgzsRCaE[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

i've only seen that guys "why your jungler hates you" and some other one

did it really get that bad?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Scarra with the fucking plays.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

ashe outscales draven
draven is all about punishing 2v2's or pushing hard if its a lane swap
the fact that ashe is keeping up in cs and is probably ahead in gold isn't good for tsm


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

Bloody PC just froze in the middle of a fight.

Incredibly frustrating


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

fucking mlg


why so late


it's almost 3 am


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

cuz murica


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

ikr. pretty much LoL all weekend.

it's just for this MLG thing that the NA LCS is on at the weekend, right?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

this is just fight after fight after fight, no low parts


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

scarras doing work tbh
knowing where tf is going and then using his ult to catch up


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

It's fucking blow for blow right now 

This is going to be epic.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

inb4 everyone plays yi in solo q
thank you based william li


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my fucking god.

Scarra goes the fuck in.


----------



## Darth (Jun 28, 2013)

lol vae get carried noob.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

darth
skype prs


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone remember "OHGODIT'SYI!"?


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

don't underestimate the dig throwing arm


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm just gonna ban master yi for the rest of this week.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

> I'm just gonna ban master yi for the rest of this week.



this is a good idea


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuckin wrecked.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to play against Ap Yi.  With Morde.  -_-


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

inb4reginaldkickswildturtle.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Ace, you see why no one likes this fucking guy?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 28, 2013)

Your skills are inferior.

I wish Scarra taunted them at the end lol.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

wildturtle got rekt


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

What did you expect?

Dong squad 4 2 0


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

why do you keep saying that, and what does it mean


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

im sure it is


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

COP PLAYING VAYNE

WHAT THE FUCK

LOLOLOL

THIS IS GOING TO BE HORRIBLE


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

i'll reserve my judgement on cop vayne
but crs changed their team comps
they realized that top lane has to play a tanky or aoe heavy champion


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

cop on vayne 



did I accidentally fall asleep and am now dreaming?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

I watched Cop playing Vayne in Solo Q.

He has no mechanics whatsoever.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, Cop is my boy still, but he's just not cut out to play Vayne.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

inb4 cop penta kill


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

It makes me smile though.

It shows he actually wants to carry Curse.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

to be fair tho VES does suck relative to other eams
so cop might do well


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

He's actually going pretty hard though.


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

He's actually playing really well so far


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

If Cop carries this as Vayne I'm gonna be proud.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

define playing well. he's down 20 cs on the other ad
pretty sure twitch is going to carry harder than vayne


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

welp and that was typical cop again


he danced around for like 2 secs there being too afraid when edward was all the way in it

I understand that he had to keep some distance from eve

but those few autos would have been the difference


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

also someone explain to me this botrk build this game
pretty sure bt would have been better


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Janna needs more bans.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

welp this twitch went sword of the divine


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

VES is so bad. Yeah, cop took tier 2 and let's just leave him there


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Cop is making me proud.

My boy is growing


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

Uh Jacky did the most work in that fight.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't deny that Cop stepped up his game.

Maybe not a lot but he's stepped it up.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

VES with the best decision making
No wonder they are atop the ladder


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

That kayle skin is sex.

It's been so long since I've seen a Kayle.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

> You can't deny that Cop stepped up his game.
> 
> Maybe not a lot but he's stepped it up.



Cop playing as good as he always plays. He had a bad week last week. Doesn't count.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

curse needs to end before this twitch gets full build and just crits the entire team


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

smitevicious


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

that jacky flash gave me cancer


I have shen ult on me, better get blown up before it hits


though tbf that was an insane spike through both shen shield and seraphs and his own health


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone Want to duo? I desperately need a duo partner. My names 1ShotKill, im Gold V, atm - I promise you I play well. Im on NA server please VM or PM me let me know or post something in here!


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

lol
if curse wins it's due to cops push bot lane taking that inhib

no one on that team can deal with twitch when he ults
especially with zyra roots, knock ups, kayle ult and kennen stunning a whole team


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Voyboy what are you doing!
You are getting kited good sir!

Gotta love Riv.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

like i REALLY disagree with the vayne item pathing
why do you need last whisper against this team?
he should have just rushed i.e. after the p.d. for the damage spike


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

the power of late game twitch
he literally just sniped jacky 
that range is retarded


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww man, i really wanted curse to win then!



~Kyo~ said:


> Anyone Want to duo? I desperately need a duo partner. My names 1ShotKill, im Gold V, atm - I promise you I play well. Im on NA server please VM or PM me let me know or post something in here!



i can play some normals with you? i play on EUW mainly, but got a lower level NA account!

i'm not that great though, so beware 

my account is called Chausie


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Velocity won when Saint fucked up at baron and let Eve smite it from him.

Jacky wasn't even doing anything tbh he was like 0/6 somewhere around lategame.


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

VES played that pretty well


They blew up shen ult target completely before shen ult finished multiple times

good coordination


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Cop played well, but couldn't carry against twitch.

Voy is probably mad.
6/1/12, split push VES almost to death multiple times and still lose the game.
Saint needs to learn how to smite, Eve smited his Blue away from like twice didn't she?


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

it does help that jacky got sniped


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

That's the problem with taking an inhibitor.  If you can't press other objectives down, you're basically feeding the other team minions.  Too much split pushing from the Shen.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

> Saint needs to learn how to smite, Eve smited his Blue away from like twice didn't she?



he was handing it off to his mid to be fair






but he missed the baron smite


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Jacky didn't even get defile in the right places most times because he got focused immediately.

And Saint would like stand so far out of position and get chunked before fights would even happen.


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Saint needs to learn how to smite, Eve smited his Blue away from like twice didn't she?





>wants to give blue to his mid
>can't see eve until the last sec when she suddenly superspeeds in and smites it
>well fuck


Yeah nah you're a dumb cunt Jiyeon. If you want to negative bandwagon on someone, at least do it with valid points


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Didi said:


> >wants to give blue to his mid
> >can't see eve until the last sec when she suddenly superspeeds in and smites it
> >well fuck
> 
> ...



Kill yourself.

Saint is notorious for missing smite and getting his shit smited away from him.

Eve smite stole baron from him as Nasus.


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

someone get the popcorn


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

come on guys, play nice


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

holy shit you're dumb as shitballs



No where in my post did I dispute that you retarded assgobbling piss-stain


I just said your point about blue was wrong and dumb

I even went on to say that you could bandwagon on him as long as you brought valid points, which the blue shit was not


So no
You fucking kill yourself


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Matress cat!  pek


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

that is just adorable


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Did I say or imply that you disputed him not being able to smite?
And how am I bandwagon hating Saint, I say exactly what every curse player did bad and what they did good after a game so how is that bandwagon hating?

And your vocabulary is so fucking pitiful, you can't even insult someone without mixing and mashing different swears into some sub-human piss poor excuse for English.

Choke yourself with a dildo covered in blood from an aids patient.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

that's a little far there dude

come on guys


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

> Choke yourself with a dildo covered in blood from an aids patient.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

Yo don't even bother to respond because I'm not going to read it.

You're just going to burst your skull trying to mix all the swear words you know into some elementary school level insult and then call me bad at the game.

I don't even have time to waste on you, if you want to flame someone at least make it look like your vocabulary contains more than 10 words.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

will you just cut it out?

really now guys

just deep breaths and calm


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

this game is pretty much the same
vulcun has to end before trist gets 4-5 items


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did I say or imply that you disputed him not being able to smite?
> And how am I bandwagon hating Saint, I say exactly what every curse player did bad and what they did good after a game so how is that bandwagon hating?
> 
> And your vocabulary is so fucking pitiful, you can't even insult someone without mixing and mashing different swears into some sub-human piss poor excuse for English.
> ...



Yes, by replying in such a negative matter and simultaneously only addressing saint's smite skills you heavily implied that that was the point I was disputing


I'm sure you're also well aware that there's quite the bandwagon on Saint whenever he misses a smite (which I don't dispute, cuz it's justified). However, you brought 'missed blue smites' into it that weren't missed smites at all, which made no sense whatsoever and so I saw it as unjustified bandwagoning


And sorry if my vocabulary is not up to your standards
However, I felt they conveyed my thoughts about you pretty well
I do indeed feel you are the type that gobbles many asses and I think you're a stain of piss on the world, a poor excuse for human life

So please remove yourself
Not only from this thread
But from the world
It does not need you



Jiyeon said:


> Yo don't even bother to respond because I'm not going to read it.
> 
> You're just going to burst your skull trying to mix all the swear words you know into some elementary school level insult and then call me bad at the game.
> 
> I don't even have time to waste on you, if you want to flame someone at least make it look like your vocabulary contains more than 10 words.




So basically what you're gonna do is 'LALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU'

Yeah it sure is evident who's the elementary school student here


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2013)

you guys have anger problems
get help


----------



## Chausie (Jun 28, 2013)

i feel ignored 

pretty pls stop it now fellas?


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2013)

Okay Chausie

I didn't want to shit up this thread


but Jiyeon had annoyed me once too many


I apologize to everyone that didn't want to see that


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh no


Chauster pls


why would you recall there


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

yay <3

it's ok dude, it just escalated a lot as you were both aggravating one another.

i mean, everyone pisses one another off at some point, it's just knowing when to be the bigger person and step back a bit

may help if you ignore list each other? i mean, its not healthy being so annoyed!


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2013)

My luck is really weird.
Today I decide to just fuck around as a support Janna

I somehow got 9/4/16 and won.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

That Zhonya's was maximum style points


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> My luck is really weird.
> Today I decide to just fuck around as a support Janna
> 
> I somehow got 9/4/16 and won.



Janna is ban worthy.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

nien is really a beast top laner


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

>scarra isn't the bond girl


disappointing



*Spoiler*: __ 



jk I like it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> nien is really a beast top laner



I'm actually surprised about Nien and jiji because they were able to adapt so well in their new roles. It was shaky at the start but damn I'm impressed with Jiji's smiting skills recently.

I missed the TSM vs Dig if anyone can fill me on that. I know that Dig won though.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

> I missed the TSM vs Dig if anyone can fill me on that. I know that Dig won though.



scarra played ap yi aka satan
reginald played tf

nothing more needs to be said


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> scarra played ap yi *aka satan*
> reginald played tf
> 
> nothing more needs to be said





Ace you have the bug right?


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

bug is mini satan


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> bug is mini satan



I want you to teach me the bug.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

nunu is satan


----------



## Maerala (Jun 29, 2013)

HEI GAIS NEW POSTER HURR


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Cloud 9 is so entertaining to watch


Also I still remain of the opinion that they have the best looking hoodies and best logo



Damn I think I'm turning into a fanboy




BUT IT'S OKAY CUZ I LIKED THEM BACK WHEN THEY WERE ORBIT TOO


even though that team was almost completely different with just Hai and LemonNation on  it from the current squad but w/e (a)


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

clg for lyfe


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> clg for lyfe



^

Hmm. I do want the C9 hoodies though... I feel like just going to MLG now and just ask them about the hoodies. Not a fanboy but I like the design.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Maerala said:


> HEI GAIS NEW POSTER HURR



Heya.

I think Fiddle/Twitch was a bad idea.  I don't know what bans went out, but if they really wanted an aoe comp, Zyra or Sona would have been better.  Twitch needs to be baby sat and you either need good stand off damage and control or incredible sustain to back him up.

Lissandra seriously underestimated the power of minions.  Most people do though.  Honestly, I think Akali or Khaz or AP Yi would have been good mid.  The problem ultimately, I think was that while they had good aoe, they didn't have enough single target burst.

Just ban Jayce.  He's not worth the trouble.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

When are they going to nerf Jayce, he's ridiculous right now.

Look at the NA vs EU allstars game, Jayce could've 1v1d anyone on NA and came out significantly healthy.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Any tips on how to stack my tear faster?

I spam my skills all the time when I get it, but I only get the muramana transform around 28ish minutes.
Isn't that slow?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

get tear sooner probably, either that or your not actually spamming them constantly

and jayce is already getting nerfed


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

By what time should I get my muramana transform would you say?

I spam my full combo like 5 times when I b and then i can get like 10 or so q's and w's as I walk back to lane and maybe 2 e's.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

are you talking about khazix? you cant spam your q going to lane

and i havent kept up with what time it changes since i dont play kha very often but if you use a skill every 3 seconds it takes like 10 minutes to stack about


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm talking about Ezreal.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Maerala said:


> HEI GAIS NEW POSTER HURR



Suck a D Adrian.

Also, I missed the rage fest? Damnit


----------



## Rain (Jun 29, 2013)

How the hell do you people farm without evolved W with Kha'Zix without being harrassed by long-range mages in mid lane?

I like safe poke/farm/heal + burst component more than a single target mega-nuke. 

W suffers much more if you dont evolve it, while Q still deals tons of damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

The exact same way you do with melee's in top lane.

You AA to CS, if the enemy tries to fuck with you, leap on them and rape their ass.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

So I had a bad game, it's 3 AM and I'm sleepy as fuck. Should go to bed, but I decided to play a game of solo que. I do terrible by my standards and I go 1-5 basically (end game 3-7-7). And I'm thinking to myself "Wow I played like shit, god" 

And so my jungler and top..... were bitching about blue buff. Not about me going 1-5. But about fucking. blue buff. Basically Nautilus said "This retard cho keeps taking blue. I'm going afk". Cho goes "He's being an idiot, he doesn't need blue". And they went on this whole game. Never mentioning about me getting caught, about me dying again, or me just doing bad plays. They were yelling at each other over blue buff. This solo que...

Fortunately we won because Twitch carries so hard when he's fed. Still though, never had a bad game and no one yelled at me for it. (Other than myself). Got carried hard, honored him cause of it.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Suck a D Adrian.
> 
> Also,* I missed the rage fest?* Damnit



good!

you would not have helped issues!


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

So wait, max q first or max w or do I max q then evolve w?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

if your laning.against someone.that pushes hard(morde for ex) max w and evolve. any other lane max q evolve q


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2013)

you should always evolve what you max


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

EU LCS starting now if anyone is interested


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Chausie keeping a look out for us forgetful people.


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

Max and evolve w first if u need it for waveclear in lane or stronger poke in early/mid game.. Max and evolve Q first if you need greater kill potential in lane. Max E second at all times cause reset OP but u generally dont need resets until u hit lvl 11 anyway. Your three evolutions in most games should be Q/E/W but if you dont need the poke or waveclear then you can evolve R instead. Basically for the current Khaz Q/E are still core evolutions but both W/R evolutions are situational. Although most of the time I personally would rather have the W evolution unless I was vs a champ with a timed burst damage ability like karth or cait so i could get the 50% damage reduction.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Against heavy AoE teams the dmg reduction can also be rather useful


But yeah I agree with what you're saying


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

darth how about them games yesterday


----------



## Maerala (Jun 29, 2013)

Scarra 17/3 so far as AP Yi.

Just looking at that champion gives me AIDS.

Make that 19/3.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie keeping a look out for us forgetful people.



always!

often someone forgetting or asking for a link, thought i'd pre-emptively help out


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> darth how about them games yesterday



Lol Dig. 

Lol TSM

lol VES.

Lol Curse. 

Lololol CLg NA turning into CLG EU.

No but srsly fuck AP Yi.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

da carries


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

i honestly highly disagree with people picking draven so often


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

Im fine with Draven.

Not fine with Yi. That champ is dumb as fuck. Champs with massive self heals are dumb as fuck.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

get a hextech on teemo and watch the hilarity ensue

also obligatory clg wank


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

Someone give me a play by play of the lcs cause im at work and cant watch it :/


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Makler dies from tower shots with flash up.

Wat


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

curse vs VES is on rebroadcast if anyone cares


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Why would anyone want to watch Curse throw again?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

nami double kill, with a little help from baron


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

NiP did pretty good. MYM seemed down a bit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Who do you think has the funniest Joke dialogue?

I think Kha'Zix's optimist one is pretty funny.
So is his if I eat you, will I learn how to die one.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> Someone give me a play by play of the lcs cause im at work and cant watch it :/



Currently: game paused so Deman is doing accents

brilliant Scottish accent


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who do you think has the funniest Joke dialogue?
> 
> I think Kha'Zix's optimist one is pretty funny.
> So is his if I eat you, will I learn how to die one.


Diana's are so bad they are good.

EDIT: So I used Lich bane on Ahri today. Idk what to think. It's pretty useful for lane pushing and I think if you have the skill it's quite helpful with your ult.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

i don't know if i am just really really tired or that this game is boring


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

What


That was a great game


Really back and forth


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Late game trist lost.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

then i am knackered

which is bad as i really want to watch the eg game.

need something to wake myself up


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Take some shots


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

HeatoN


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

maybe I will, didi


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Alcohol's good for you!




Also what the hell

How did Alternate get Kerp Shen
How did they get Aranaea Lee Sin
How did they get Forellenlord Lissandra
How did they get Creaton Vayne
How did they get Jree Nami



What the actual fuck SK
are you fucking sleeping


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

[youtube]KeyjwWmfDzI[/youtube]


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm tired of seeing Vayne players. Supporting them sucks because laning phase is usually a bitch. Once she hits six, we're good to go. Facing them sucks too because she'll tend to snowball out of control after level 6. Lol SK's been fucking up lately. I don't even know if they care anymore :S though this game isnt too bad for them.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

That flash from Creaton was beautiful.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Link plz to the stream?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

my in game ping is high but pingtest says it's fine

anyone know why this might be? or how to fix?


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

lol
and candypanda called doublelift overrated


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Overrated doesn't mean he's bad.

I agree that Doublelift is overrated, he's top 3 ADC world but I still think he's overrated.

People make him out to be some god because he gets out of the worst situations, but he shouldn't be there to begin with.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

that chauster paraphrase

he is the holy spirit. holylift. 
there is only one god
and he's in korea


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

So who is Jesus Christ?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

GG. It is done.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

seeing as how ozone just won ogn ill give imp the benefit of the doubt here


we should make a holy trinity for each position


ad:
doublelift
imp
weixiao

jungle:
diamondprox
insec (he's top now, but fuck it)
SMITEVICIOUS

support:
mata
madlife
???Edward?

top:
flame
shy
maknoob 

mid:
too hard to say really


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

oh i forgot, ocelote considers himself top 5 world


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

It's not over 900 *cough*thousand*cough*

Qu1cksh0t <3


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

sk won a game
is this the twilight zone?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

T'was good from where I started.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

And even weirder they actually played well


Guess it is one of those 3 weeks per year that SK actually performs


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> seeing as how ozone just won ogn ill give imp the benefit of the doubt here
> 
> 
> we should make a holy trinity for each position
> ...



Lol at Saintvicious.

Also, I'm pretty sure we both agreed Expession > Maknoon 1 hour ago.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

yes but maknoob sounds better
and plus he does this

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCnd4sEk4IA[/youtube]













ALSO DON'T HATE ON ST
IN NA HE'S NOT EVEN TOP 3 AT THE MOMENT BUT HE'S STILL THE BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

The support won the game.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Shen is overrated.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

shen is overrated in yolo q

if you have godlike coordination in professional play, shen is borderline scumbag overpowered


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> shen is overrated in yolo q
> 
> if you have godlike coordination in professional play, shen is borderline scumbag overpowered



And yet, the last two games he was in the team lost.


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

Imagine a team with a shen top, rammus jungle, and fiddles support. 



> And yet, the last two games he was in the team lost.



Why would that matter? Thresh has lost games and so has kennen. Sometimes the mighty fall. It depends on the players.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

1. their coordination sucked
2. op champs can still lose games if the other team outplays you, which clearly happened


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

> Imagine a team with a shen top, rammus jungle, and fiddles support.



in low level ranked 5's just get shen, tf, ashe, nocturne and the game is over.


----------



## OS (Jun 29, 2013)

But imagine all those taunts and fears

Also, how can a goddess like Sjokz be a part of league. I bet she can smell the hormones coming off all the men.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope Spontex can mesh well with Gambit this week.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Why do they keep split pushing with Shen?  It might be good for getting an early lead, but they need to stop doing it when they're pushed to their inhib turrets.  The ultimate is no substitute for being right there when you're needed that moment.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

> Why do they keep split pushing with Shen? It might be good for getting an early lead, but they need to stop doing it when they're pushed to their inhib turrets. The ultimate is no substitute for being right there when you're needed that moment.



that curse game yesterday was aids


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> that curse game yesterday was aids



Well, it happened again here.  Shen kept split pushing and depending on his ult to bring him to team fights.  It'd make sense if he could actually push turrets down, maybe, but he's a tank.  He can't crush a turret like a tf or a zed.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

EG will win.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> EG will win.



I'll be quoting this for later.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah, if snoopeh doesn't max q on jungle nasus like he did once
lawl


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

montecristo continuing his campaign to get spirit fire on nasus nerfed


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

THAT FLASH.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

amateur teams are playing mlg if anyone cares


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

pr0lly best smile NA


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

im reminded as to why azubu is superior to twitch
720 doesnt lag


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

classic eg game
technical issues
yeah fuck it im gonna go take a nap


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

The game is back on lmao


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

isn't yellowpete just a cutey?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Genja with a Tear on Varus.

Please god no, his builds are always so weird


----------



## Santí (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuck, shyv was on sale yesterday and I was gonna buy her today but now she's not on sale fml.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Sucks for you birthday boy.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

>that fight


Pro players, everyone  >_>


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> im reminded as to why azubu is superior to twitch
> 720 doesnt lag



I dunno how it's possible but I'm watching Twitch on 720p+ and I haven't had lag yet today



is this really EU LCS?

At least they pause the games a lot to keep it real


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Did he break another computer?


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> seeing as how ozone just won ogn ill give imp the benefit of the doubt here
> 
> 
> we should make a holy trinity for each position
> ...



That's more or less my list.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

YORICK IS GOING TO BE REWORKED



PRAISE THE LORD


especially WAD will know how happy this makes me


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Wait what, Hady, you think Bloodwater > Mata? Pls, Mata is Madlife level.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> YORICK IS GOING TO BE REWORKED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source about Yor?


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Currently: game paused so Deman is doing accents
> 
> brilliant Scottish accent





Vae said:


> Mata.



Who?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Claims to know about the OGN and such whenever we talk about it.

Doesn't know who Mata is.

You're such a joke.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

Darth your TSM boner knows no limits. Dyrus and Oddone are not close to top 3 in their positions world wide. Also bloodwater is not Mata level. He is damn good though. That sona play.  

Also the froggen thing is debatable. Not sure if that is your e.g. boner though:sanji


Also, soaz:sanji


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh Mata is the support for Ozone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Source about Yor?





As a Yorick player, the only thing I like about Yorick is his ult. His ultimate can change a teamfight so much. I agree the laning phase is completely dull though. He's just a bully that will zone you out of your cs (I think it's stupid that the turrets don't focus on the ghouls when it's attacking the champion) and the only one that can actually win the laning phase is Nasus. It just becomes a farm fest where Nasus is going to benefit in the long run.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Well Gambit lost


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

yorick was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
pls


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

I knew it after the Mundo pick.  Malphite, Jayce, and Cait was too much, but Mundo and Varus after that on the other team?  Didn't even matter that Quinn was picked for mid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> yorick was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> pls



Release Yorick sucked dick. And I played him then l0l. Riot hates champs like Irelia with massive sustain but buffed Yorick to give burst, sustain, and poke in lane. Good job.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

>hates sustain
>makes aatrox

riot is retarded


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> >hates sustain
> >makes aatrox
> 
> riot is retarded



There was a red post if I recall something about Aatrox is not the same as Irelia in terms of sustain. Don't want to look for it though


----------



## Bioness (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm glad they are looking to make Yorick more interesting. I've played him in 6 of my rank games with even loses and wins, and I can agree that he either dominates or fails badly.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Most useless excuse of a Plat player ever, that Jayce.
Flamed and blamed everyone.

Said at one point ''GG Graves lost game''



Also, Hady did some work, SOME.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 29, 2013)

k roit, tell me more.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm glad they are looking to make Yorick more interesting. I've played him in 6 of my rank games with even loses and wins, and I can agree that he either dominates or fails badly.



He's a team oriented champion. Even if he wins lane, the rest of his team has to do well otherwise he's just a champion with a bunch of ghouls in a teamfight.

I just faced Yorick as Kennen. Fuck him still even when he's 0-3 he can zone me out of my minions because of the stupid ghouls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

My Penta was stolen by Shen's Sunfire cape


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Vulcan vs Dignatas.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

They didn't have enough single target burst to set up Yi.  Ryze has to expose himself too much to deal damage and is mostly aoe based.  Lee was a poor selection for jungler.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

How could Bloodwater > Mata 

That's retarded.

Edit:
Until they make Yorick not the most annoying top laner to play against, I don't care about the rework.

I can be 4/0 up on him as Kennen and this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can make me miss cs by putting his homosexual ghouls to chase my ass.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How could Bloodwater > Mata
> 
> That's retarded.
> 
> ...



Those the adcs?  Varus is junk.  That's why.

Rematch between C9 and CLG.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

They need to pick Kennen.  If they don't, C9 will.

See?


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Who won in Vulcun vs Dig?


(and what picks)


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Those the adcs?  Varus is junk.  That's why.*
> 
> Rematch between C9 and CLG.



What? Bloodwater is the support for Team Coast, Mata is the support for MVP Ozone.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Who won in Vulcun vs Dig?
> 
> 
> (and what picks)



Vulcan won.

If Kennen picks up an early Rylais instead of a Zhyona's, CLG will win.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

>Vulcan


ffs man I even had the correct spelling in my post that you quoted 



but thx


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Wtf is up with this game, so much greed.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

METEOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSS


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

oh my gawd dis gaem


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Mallet was a mistake.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 29, 2013)

Meteos was amazing this game.

So many kills and successful plays with full tank build.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Well


He is a super saiyan after all



Thought it was rather silly they left DL alone so much


but they managed to really focus him down each fight so it worked out


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> Well
> 
> 
> He is a super saiyan after all
> ...



CLG lacked hard cc.  Waiting for Kennen to build stacks on targets or for TF to pick the right card, it makes it very difficult to lock someone down or to peel for the carry.

I think if they'd gone with a support like Zyra or Morgana to assist with wave clear and to help with ranged initiate (they didn't have any ranged intiate), they might have won.  That's why I said Kennen should have gone Rylais.  He could poke and maybe slow someone down long enough for the team to pile on, but instead he tried to be cute and went abyssal instead.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

When Link teleported in, I knew what was coming. I felt bad though.

Meteos was a beast yeaaaaah 5 mins into the game, dive past second turret and still get a kill? Damn. Balls haven't been playing well though, I've always seen him get caught once in a game. It doesn't cost them much but hopefully it won't hurt them in the future.

CLG had great hard cc especially the Sona crescendo. The problem was pulling it off completely combined with Kennen. Kennen had to go Abyssal because of the magic damage C9 had aka Elise, Ryze, and Lissandra. If I was playing in solo que and I see that, I would definitely go Abyssal.

CLG had great wave clear as well, I have no idea what you were watching but Nasus + TF wave clear is amazing.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

fucking four hour break, this is *bullshit

wtf

now idk what to do whilst i wait for the rest


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

clg lost because nasus got caught and then the fight was auto lost
then they snowballed from there

1 mistake cost them the game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> fucking four hour break, this is *bullshit
> 
> wtf
> 
> now idk what to do whilst i wait for the rest



You're not going to watch Curse Academy vs Fxopen? 

But but. Robertxlee


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

αce said:


> clg lost because nasus got caught and then the fight was auto lost
> then they snowballed from there
> 
> 1 mistake cost them the game



The only reason they picked Nasus was to deny him to the enemy team.  Same with Kennen.  Ideally, they would have picked up Sej or Naut or Hec, someone that could cause enough havoc on the other team to allow Sona and Kennen to follow up, but they were so afraid of Nasus they took him.

That said, if they hadn't taken Sona and instead chose Morgana or Leona, they might have won.


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm watching it for Westrice and Altec. 

Who's RobertxLee?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

i don't know who he is

i don't really pay much attention to the names of the guys


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The only reason they picked Nasus was to deny him to the enemy team.  Same with Kennen.  Ideally, they would have picked up Sej or Naut or Hec, someone that could cause enough havoc on the other team to allow Sona and Kennen to follow up, but they were so afraid of Nasus they took him.
> 
> That said, if they hadn't taken Sona and instead chose Morgana or Leona, they might have won.



Taking Meteos' Nasus, as Kobe would say it, "You are still a new jungler, you cannot pull off what I can do" Or something like that. 

I don't think Chauster play either of those champions. And no I have to disagree. Morgana and Leona are not going to do much against Janna. Leona can ult far away but Janna can disengage much faster by the time the ult ends. Morgana ult? Monsoon. It's not like we'll know anyways. And the game is over, congrats to C9


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

awww the poor little sweatheart


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2013)

fucking krepo's a monster.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

all pete wanted was a handshake from his favourite support 

why did you do this, krepo


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

krepo you magnificent bastard 



also fuck that I don't wanna see challenger I wanna see lcs


why does riot/mlg want to screw up my sleep schedule so much D:


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

my thoughts exactly didi, on both the krepo statement and the sleep issues


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Taking Meteos' Nasus, as Kobe would say it, "You are still a new jungler, you cannot pull off what I can do" Or something like that.
> 
> I don't think Chauster play either of those champions. And no I have to disagree. Morgana and Leona are not going to do much against Janna. Leona can ult far away but Janna can disengage much faster by the time the ult ends. Morgana ult? Monsoon. It's not like we'll know anyways. And the game is over, congrats to C9



You don't take Morgana for her ult.   You take her for her root, her wave clear, and her shield.  And while Leona is technically countered by Janna in a laning phase, her ult is still a very reliable ranged initiate and she can lock down a champ and peel like no other support.

Sona just doesn't have enough going for her outside of a laning phase.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LChcilrirHw[/youtube]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

The Yung Altec Tho.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2013)

Eh, fuck it, I'll just watch the vod of Curse vs TSM


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You don't take Morgana for her ult.   You take her for her root, her wave clear, and her shield.  And while Leona is technically countered by Janna in a laning phase, her ult is still a very reliable ranged initiate and she can lock down a champ and peel like no other support.
> 
> Sona just doesn't have enough going for her outside of a laning phase.



Actually you do take Morgana for her ult. It's the same taking Sona for her ult. They needed hard cc aoe initiate and Sona works better than Morgana and Leona because it's instant. Morgana doesn't peel well. She'll give a shield for Doubelift, but that's it. Not much of a peel for him. Sure she has great wave clear but I already said CLG had great wave clear with Nasus and TF anyways. I'll admit her root might change something but I'm doubting it. CLG was mostly AOE and poking. 

Leona is countered by Janna outside of laning phase as well. Her ult isn't that reliable because of the delay (which gives time for Janna to disengage) and yes she can lock down a champ, as long she hits her zenith blade, but if she doesn't, it'll be entirely difficult for her to lock down a champ. There is a reason why not many people in LCS play Leona, she's easily counterable. And I believe Sona is one of the most supports played in LCS for a reason.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

The guy shoutcasting with phreak has such an annoying voice my god.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

optimus tom
yeah he sucks








also this gragas is BM as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Can we get Rivington III please.

This guy makes my ears bleed.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Can we get Rivington III please.
> 
> This guy makes my ears bleed.



Speaking of Rivington, I love this guy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKQybckA7_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Actually you do take Morgana for her ult. It's the same taking Sona for her ult. They needed hard cc aoe initiate and Sona works better than Morgana and Leona because it's instant. Morgana doesn't peel well. She'll give a shield for Doubelift, but that's it. Not much of a peel for him. Sure she has great wave clear but I already said CLG had great wave clear with Nasus and TF anyways. I'll admit her root might change something but I'm doubting it. CLG was mostly AOE and poking.
> 
> Leona is countered by Janna outside of laning phase as well. Her ult isn't that reliable because of the delay (which gives time for Janna to disengage) and yes she can lock down a champ, as long she hits her zenith blade, but if she doesn't, it'll be entirely difficult for her to lock down a champ. There is a reason why not many people in LCS play Leona, she's easily counterable. And I believe Sona is one of the most supports played in LCS for a reason.



You don't seem to understand.  In that match up, Sona was worthless.  Her team couldn't kite for shit.  They were an all in comp.  Sona's strength is felt when you have a kite/poke comp, something she can compliment with her heals and buffs.  She can speed your team up and heal you while she's at it.  Crescendo is not a very good ultimate.  It requires her to be very close to her targets, it's aoe is actually very small, and despite what you might think, it is not actually instant.  It is a missile with a travel time.  And it's also on a ridiculously long cooldown with a fairly short range.

And even though TF and Nasus could wave clear, they couldn't do it fast enough to keep the other team off their turrets.  You had C9 members literally tanking the turret simply because they knew that they could walk away from it and there wasn't a damn thing that CLG could do to lock them down under it.

If they had Morgana's Q or Luxanna's Q something like that, that would have been an effective deterrent.  

You want to know why Nasus was caught out of position so much?  Because he was the only on CLG that could make anything happen.  He had to keep trying to get into a good position to start something and since all he had was a slow, there wasn't much he could have done.

Alternatively, they could have gone with Ashe instead of Vayne.  Ashe might not be a hyper carry, but she has more map presence and she could have initiated fights for her team.  And she wouldn't have had to buy a pos frozen mallet.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You don't seem to understand.  In that match up, Sona was worthless.  Her team couldn't kite for shit.  They were an all in comp.  Sona's strength is felt when you have a kite/poke comp, something she can compliment with her heals and buffs.  She can speed your team up and heal you while she's at it.  Crescendo is not a very good ultimate.  It requires her to be very close to her targets, it's aoe is actually very small, and despite what you might think, it is not actually instant.  It is a missile with a travel time.  And it's also on a ridiculously long cooldown with a fairly short range.
> 
> And even though TF and Nasus could wave clear, they couldn't do it fast enough to keep the other team off their turrets.  You had C9 members literally tanking the turret simply because they knew that they could walk away from it and there wasn't a damn thing that CLG could do to lock them down under it.
> 
> ...



Don't ever say "You don't seem to understand" in a discussion/debate. I understand completely what their team comp is about otherwise I would not be arguing about it. If I say to you right now, that you don't understand me, it's insulting. 

You're arguing that Morgana/Leona that is better than Sona. And we will never know if that's true or not. I'm telling you why they pick Sona and how she fits with the team comp and I disagree that Morgana/Leona is a better pick. Her ultimate is much faster than Leona and Morgana where theirs have a delay. Sona works fine with an all in comp *because of her ultimate*. You cannot Monsoon a Sona ultimate (what I mean by instant). You can argue all you want that Morgana and Leona are better. And that's fine, that's your belief. But I'm telling you *why* they picked Sona, and it wasn't the issue at all. 

I'm arguing this because I'm a support main and this is from my point of view. I'm not going to point on those other issues.

Edit: Also Chauster doesn't even play Morgana + Leona support. >_> If I remember.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Hady is offically a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), removed me from skype for no reason.

What a cunt


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

Feel my power, Hady.

Whimper in fear before it.

For I am the master of skype.


----------



## αce (Jun 29, 2013)

TOO MUCH WALL OF TEXTS


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

tl;dr is what I did.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Tl;dr I don't know why we were discussing this since the game is already over. >_>


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Don't ever say "You don't seem to understand" in a discussion/debate.



You didn't address the point that CLG had no ranged initiate.  They had wave clear, but they did not have a way to start a fight on their terms.  The only kills they were able to pick up the entire game were when TF picked off a straggler on the other side of the map.



> You're arguing that Morgana/Leona that is better than Sona. And we will never know if that's true or not. I'm telling you why they pick Sona and how she fits with the team comp and I disagree that Morgana/Leona is a better pick. Her ultimate is much faster than Leona and Morgana where theirs have a delay. Sona works fine with an all in comp *because of her ultimate*. You cannot Monsoon a Sona ultimate (what I mean by instant). You can argue all you want that Morgana and Leona are better. And that's fine, that's your belief. But I'm telling you *why* they picked Sona, and it wasn't the issue at all.



With the comp CLG had with what they were facing, they would have been better. And I know why they picked Sona, because she can punish Janna for the fact that she doesn't have great poke or sustain.  She's great for laning against Janna, but she doesn't actually counter Janna's team fighting abilities.  She doesn't counter the disengage.



> I'm arguing this because I'm a support main and this is from my point of view. I'm not going to point on those other issues.



I also main support.  I've played Leona (I know how much of a bitch Janna is to go up against.  Especially when everyone wants to play Vayne lol), Sona, and Nami.  I'm not saying that Leona would have clinched the laning phase, but her ultimate would have been better for starting team fights, her ultimate is much less dependent on positioning than Sona's, and she could have kept fighting after using it.

Really though, the main problem was they had no initiate.  With those first 3 picks, it was up to the Support and ADC to compensate for the fact that they had no way to start a fight.  And they didn't.  They picked a pair of champs that could win a lane, but could not compensate for the weaknesses of their team mates.



Demonic Shaman said:


> Tl;dr I don't know why we were discussing this since the game is already over. >_>



Do you think CLG and C9 won't talk about that game now that it's over?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Rhux is always getting caught yo


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 29, 2013)

I never knew SneakyCastro's name meant anything like that.

Now I understand why he changed it to just Sneaky


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

> You didn't address the point that CLG had no ranged initiate. They had wave clear, but they did not have a way to start a fight on their terms. The only kills they were able to pick up the entire game were when TF picked off a straggler on the other side of the map.



How was Kennen not a ranged initiate? He flash ult or ult flash onto. That is a ranged initiation. Also, C9 has a great disengage team. You're telling me, Morgana or Leona would've changed the game *even though* Janna can nullify their initiations. 



> With the comp CLG had with what they were facing, they would have been better. And I know why they picked Sona, because she can punish Janna for the fact that she doesn't have great poke or sustain. She's great for laning against Janna, but she doesn't actually counter Janna's team fighting abilities. She doesn't counter the disengage.



And Morgana / Leona counters the disengage?



> I also main support. I've played Leona (I know how much of a bitch Janna is to go up against. Especially when everyone wants to play Vayne lol), Sona, and Nami. I'm not saying that Leona would have clinched the laning phase, but her ultimate would have been better for starting team fights, her ultimate is much less dependent on positioning than Sona's, and she could have kept fighting after using it.
> 
> Really though, the main problem was they had no initiate. With those first 3 picks, it was up to the Support and ADC to compensate for the fact that they had no way to start a fight. And they didn't. They picked a pair of champs that could win a lane, but could not compensate for the weaknesses of their team mates.



I'm a Leona main as well so I know her strengths and weaknesses. When going up against pros, people know how to deal against her ult. It has a delay, which makes it easy to avoid it. The thing is Sona's ult is somewhat unpredictable. For Leona, once her ult goes out, that's telling the team, they're going to go in which gives Janna or anyone to disengage completely. And if Leona's ult misses, they're completely screwed.

By the way, I'm done talking on the issue cause I'm going in game. It was a nice discussion but you got your beliefs and I got mine.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder what it would be like if shoutcasters spent a day casting bronze games.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How was Kennen not a ranged initiate? He flash ult or ult flash onto. That is a ranged initiation. Also, C9 has a great disengage team. You're telling me, Morgana or Leona would've changed the game *even though* Janna can nullify their initiations.



Flash initiations are not reliable due to the long cd.  Kennen also has to fully commit and burn his best stuff.  If he whiffs with his ult, he's basically worthless.



> And Morgana / Leona counters the disengage?



What does?  

Even if they burned everything and were effectively nullified by Janna, at the very least they could actually start something.  And if Janna does ult before Leona, Leona can actually counter the disengage since Light of Dawn has such a huge range on it.



> I'm a Leona main as well so I know her strengths and weaknesses. When going up against pros, people know how to deal against her ult. It has a delay, which makes it easy to avoid it. The thing is Sona's ult is somewhat unpredictable. For Leona, once her ult goes out, that's telling the team, they're going to go in which gives Janna or anyone to disengage completely. And if Leona's ult misses, they're completely screwed.



It's not that easy to dodge.  Especially when you're not expecting it or when Leona has already locked onto you with her other abilities.  And Light of Dawn is actually very flexible in it's usage.  It gives vision, it's range is massive, and whatever you might say about a charge up time on it, the fact that it has no travel time from Leona's position more than makes up for that.  And it's cooldown is very low.  You can use it liberally without fear of not having it later.



> By the way, I'm done talking on the issue cause I'm going in game. It was a nice discussion but you got your beliefs and I got mine.



Okay.  Just keep in mind that having someone that can start a team fight without bodily committing themselves is important for any team.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

This might be a low blow or w/e to end the discussion but. 

There's a reason why Morg support and Leona are not picked in the LCS. They have weaknesses that are easily exploitable. The only one I see effectively play Leona is Edward. If it were anything else, yes, but these pro players don't pick them for a reason. Chauster don't even play Morg support and Leona support. This argument was stupid to begin with since CLG don't play those champions.

Also Janna > all. That's pretty much it. At least as Sona, you can effectively pull off your ultimate where Janna just completely negates Morgana and Leona. Okay for sure I'm done >_>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

WTF they're changing the ultimate... 

-_-

100,000 ghouls. Imagine the creep block ffs.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> This might be a low blow or w/e to end the discussion but.
> 
> There's a reason why Morg support and Leona are not picked in the LCS. They have weaknesses that are easily exploitable. The only one I see effectively play Leona is Edward. If it were anything else, yes, but these pro players don't pick them for a reason. Chauster don't even play Morg support and Leona support. This argument was stupid to begin with since CLG don't play those champions.
> 
> Also Janna > all. That's pretty much it. At least as Sona, you can effectively pull off your ultimate where Janna just completely negates Morgana and Leona. Okay for sure I'm done >_>



They apparently don't play Kennen and Nasus either.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

If Riot implements this, 1 of 2 things will happen:
1) Yorick is going to be permanently banned.
2)When he ultis the enemy top laner is going to dc because of 100,000 fucking ghouls spawning around him at once.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They apparently don't play Kennen and Nasus either.



They do. Just not in tournaments. Though they did take Kennen and Nasus for the purpose of taking it away from C9, there's no purpose in taking Morgana / Leona because Chauster doesn't play those champions. Same goes for C9.


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2013)

Lulu so funnnnnn


----------



## Magic (Jun 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Riot implements this, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 1) Yorick is going to be permanently banned.
> 2)When he ultis the enemy top laner is going to dc because of 100,000 fucking ghouls spawning around him at once.


uh 100k would dc everyone


----------



## Chausie (Jun 29, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Riot implements this, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 1) Yorick is going to be permanently banned.
> 2)When he ultis the enemy top laner is going to dc because of 100,000 fucking ghouls spawning around him at once.



except that they won't, as the numbers are place holders, as stated.

so we won't need to worry about it!


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> They do. Just not in tournaments. Though they did take Kennen and Nasus for the purpose of taking it away from C9, there's no purpose in taking Morgana / Leona because Chauster doesn't play those champions. Same goes for C9.



So you don't think ranged Initiate is important?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 29, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So you don't think ranged Initiate is important?



Where did I say that? ....


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 29, 2013)

Westrice is making me want to relearn Rengar. Haven't touched him since they nerfed him and black cleaver to the ground.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Where did I say that? ....



You didn't seem to think that there was a flaw in CLGs team comp.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You didn't seem to think that there was a flaw in CLGs team comp.



And where did you get that impression. I only said as to why they pick Sona and why it's better than Morg/Leona. I didn't say their team comp was perfect. 

No team comp is perfect. They played really well, it was just Nasus getting caught out and CLG wasn't losing terribly. They were doing fine until that point. You're really adamant about Morgana and Leona. You're even putting my words out of context. Please just stop and discuss something else.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> except that they won't, as the numbers are place holders, as stated.
> 
> so we won't need to worry about it!


I know it's a placeholder but it's going to be something ridiculous.

It'll probably be something like 5-10 or something gay like that.

10/5 on Renekton, still lose the game.
Someone teach me how to carry.


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I know it's a placeholder but it's going to be something ridiculous.
> 
> It'll probably be something like 5-10 or something gay like that.
> 
> ...


don't die.....


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And where did you get that impression. I only said as to why they pick Sona and why it's better than Morg/Leona. I didn't say their team comp was perfect.
> 
> No team comp is perfect. They played really well, it was just Nasus getting caught out and CLG wasn't losing terribly. They were doing fine until that point. You're really adamant about Morgana and Leona. You're even putting my words out of context. Please just stop and discuss something else.



Didn't they lose every team fight?

Oh, hey, TSM vs. Curse.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

I would gone with the nocturne pick.  Nasus hasn't had a good night.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I know it's a placeholder but it's going to be something ridiculous.
> 
> It'll probably be something like 5-10 or something gay like that.
> 
> ...



Hmm I don't carry games. I just do objectives :3


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Jacky got so unlucky just now.

He was probably like 

Eyyy!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Man.

Cop is unlucky with Global ults.

Edit:
That's my boy right there.

The quadra kill for Yung Cop.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

If Curse win this I'm going to tattoo Curse across my forehead.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Should have picked Nocturne...

I knew Curse was going to win after TSM took mid inhib at 20.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

COP MY FUCKING BOY

WATCH HIM CARRY THAT SHIT

WHO SAID THE YUNG COP WAS TRASH?

HE SCRAPPED WILDTURTLE ON HIS OWN CHAMPION.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Curse win this I'm going to tattoo Curse across my forehead.



Be sure to post them pics!


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

GG to Regi's career.

They're slamming him so hard on reddit right now.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Velocity has this.  Blitz vs. Zyra.  It's going to be Velocity.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Evaniskus doesn't have the godhand tho.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Up 12k, but can't carry Riven.

Well, fuck you, Blitz.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> GG to Regi's career.
> 
> They're slamming him so hard on reddit right now.



I've seen much worse.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Stanley and Toyz left TPA.

GG TPA is done for


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2013)

slowpoke.jpg

:/


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

I just woke up.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

H?agen-Dazs Belgian Chocolate SO FUCKING GOOOOD.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Also, anyone got a VoD for the TSM vs Curse game?


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

that tsm throw was the stuff of legends


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also, anyone got a VoD for the TSM vs Curse game?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

I should probably go see a doctor about these random chest pains I've been having.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

inb4 death

also, random cosplays from korea





best one


fucking. lol.



















i spend too much time on that site


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

TSM didn't throw, they hurled.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Heart attack imminent.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

is vae dying?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

I wish it had ranked 1v1s.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> inb4 death
> 
> also, random cosplays from korea
> 
> ...





Though I did click on the link, what do males over there not cosplay or something?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

I think if it had ranked 1v1s it would have less bad players.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

is vae dead?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

also those cosplay pics, some of them would look better if they smiled


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Just played as Zac for the first time.

The sustain

The sustain

My god the sustain.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> is vae dead?



No, but I've been having chest pains randomly for the past year.

Feels like someone punched me as hard as they could in the chest area, from inside of me.

On another note, 

Someone play Defiance with me, it's really fun but it'd be more fun with friends


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

could be stress, vae


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

ain't eu lcs without pauses


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Who in this thread is going to play TES Online when it comes out?


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who in this thread is going to play TES Online when it comes out?



who in their right minds would want to play Lore Molester: "We want the skyrim audience"-edition Online


It's going to be horrible


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Elder Scrolls were never made to be multiplayer.

The concept of turning a great single player RPG in to an MMO is horrible.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Idk Vae.

I saw the trailers or whatever it was and they looked decent enough.

I think they might try to make it like WoW.


----------



## Rain (Jun 30, 2013)

fucking spontexx and diamondprox


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Idk Vae.
> 
> I saw the trailers or whatever it was and they looked decent enough.
> 
> I think they might try to make it like WoW.



Every MMO trailer has looked decent, every MMO has tried to become like WoW.

The only one that got close to being successful is GW2.

The problem is ALWAYS the end game content.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

TPA's final game before Toyz and Stanley leave.

That team


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

it's sad that toyz had to leave because he became mentally unstable due to internet pressure.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

It's really sad that Snoopeh is failing hard at Nunu.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

snoopeh op


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

So what team is Toyz going to join now?

Edit:
Oh he retired.

That's sad, Toyz was god like.


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

The only annoying thing about watching Alternate games is Aranaea's retarded loud screams whenever plays happen




but at least they're entertaining games so oh well I'll live


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

aranaea is a dick
and his face is annoying as fuck

good player tho

still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> aranaea is a dick
> and his face is annoying as fuck
> 
> good player tho
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

You think Toyz would come out of retirement or do you think he's thrown the towel completely in?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

If I were Toyz I'd be done with playing, maybe coaching is an option.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

What was the last NA game?


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Why did Toyz leave exactly? Like what pressure?

And how are the EU games so far?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Being team captain is a lot of pressure, and he got a ton of shit for being Chinese and not Taiwanese, Asians are really racist.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn, then he should just go to the Chinese league.


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

I hate it when Proxy Singeds in ranked don't communicate their strat to the rest of the team




Luckily I knew what he was doing and could tell our team how to work with it

Pretty sure else the rest of the team would've just raged and called him a feeder instead of pushing everywhere and taking dragons
Already had to calm mostly Taric down and tell him how we could use this to our advantage


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

c9 vs vulcan.

I think Vulcan will win.


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

Vulcun


with a 'u'


it's really not that hard


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> Vulcun
> 
> 
> with a 'u'
> ...



My resolution is low.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

holy fuck
this game


and who gives a fuck how you spell vulcun


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

best excuse 



And this is why you don't give Zuna trist or kogmaw


he's just too good with those two


and kinda not good enough with the rest


like adequate with the rest
but not quite good enough imo


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Can someone tell me about the game? I got my mother on Netflix and that is never good for the internet.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

> Can someone tell me about the game? I got my mother on Netflix and that is never good for the internet.



vulcun vs c9


vulcun line up: lissandra, jayce, kog maw, jarvan, sona
c9: ezreal, janna, twisted fate, kennen, elise


Zuna got fed early and the entire latter half of the match has been constant 5v5's with most of them going in Vulcun's favour. Right now they are probably looking to siege c9's inner turrets

the kill score is 24-13
but the gold difference is only 1k


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

mancloud just baited 2 people into kogmaw passive by walking to them while low and then zhonya'ing


so they were like he's low, stand close to him so you can kill as soon as zhonya's wears off




SUDDENLY ICATHIAN SURPRISE


was funny as fuck


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

dear god
if vulcun throws this game
:sanji


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Throwwwwwwwwwwwws.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

GAME
OF 
FUCKING
THROWS


INSERT THE ROOSE IS LOOSE GIF
DIDI PLS


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Ace get on skype pls.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

SNEAKY THROWS.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

GAME
OF
COUNTER
THROWS


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

LOL
fucking
hai trying to be misaya with the tf in the middle of team ganks
then kennen tries to follow up and then dies


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

See?  Don't bet against Jayce.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

uh
that was more sona iirc
twisted fate tried to go misaya and shit
then kennen tried to run in and ulti but sona ulted his face as soon as he comes


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2013)

question

 the chick with two crossbow suppose to be? Vayne?


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

i think it's from something else
not LOL related


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

kluang said:


> question
> 
> the chick with two crossbow suppose to be? Vayne?



Demon Hunter from Diablo 3 I believe.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Cop gonna put the team on his back again today.

Watch him.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Curse has a better team comp.  Lots of control.  I think they'll win.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

I disagree, Coast has a better team comp.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2013)

Just tuned in for Crs vs Coast. 9-0 with a 10k gold advantage? 

Safe to say it's over unless Crs throws x 10.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

what are the comps?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

I was right.  Coast had no control, no engage.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Very well played from my Curse brodies.

Scumbag voyboy gave coast a kill though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2013)

not.watching the.game so.if.its.over then lol but coast is one of those teams that plays extremely well when they are behind


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Coast didn't have an issue with their comp, Wesley.

They just lost in laning phase, get your fact straight.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

> what are the comps?



crs: naut, elise, draven, jayce, thresh
coast: rumble, jarvan, caitlin, zed, janna


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

>Giving Edward Thresh
>Giving Saint Naut
>Giving Voyboy Elise

Jk though,Curse isn't consistent enough to actually use that excuse. Unlike yesterday when SK gave ALT their good champs.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

i thought that game was gonna be later, i missed it


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Coast didn't have an issue with their comp, Wesley.
> 
> They just lost in laning phase, get your fact straight.



You can't make plays if you don't have control.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

the one time chausie isn't watching curse stomps
CHAUSIE PLS


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2013)

when is.clg tsm?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> the one time chausie isn't watching curse stomps
> CHAUSIE PLS



i know, it's depressing

it's like eg always loses when i don't watch

and i've not been able to watch them much lately


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 30, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> when is.clg tsm?



It's going to start now.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

original sin want me to update you?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 30, 2013)

TSM needs to stick to their roots this game with a standard global shen/tf/noct game. Watching them play new champions into their arsenal like Elise is really fun to watch, but they really to find them selves a win this weekend and play a heavy initiate team and play like they used to. Why fix what is not broken. That and Regi needs to get his head out of his ass and make the right calls

edit: Karthas and Kennen comp works just as good too


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

CLG gonna let TSM take an inhib at 20 minutes so Regi gets cocky and makes horrid calls.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> original sin want me to update you?



Gonna take a shower so i will probably be back later.


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2013)

Didn't sleep at all last night, just played ranked. Game is stressing me the Fuck out. Wow. 

Funniest shit I saw was a kid who said "I can only adc"
enemy team picks Miss Fortune. 

"I can only play Miss Fortune, Someone dodge!"
We talked him into dodging since he wanted it.

was tooo weird lol

been reading guides and shit on the game on how to be "nice and cooperative" and jungling 

God, this feels like fucking work now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Link sold GA for SotD


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

GODTONSOH.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Nien is a god.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Cho and Varus were worthless.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2013)

holy shit that game


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

NIENTONSOH IS THE GOD


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Cho and Varus were worthless.



Please stop posting, it's giving me terminal cancer.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Didn't sleep at all last night, just played ranked. Game is stressing me the Fuck out. Wow.
> 
> Funniest shit I saw was a kid who said "I can only adc"
> enemy team picks Miss Fortune.
> ...



there's a guide on how to be nice?

that's hilarious.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please stop posting, it's giving me terminal cancer.



The only thing that kept TSm in that game was Regi on Karthus.  Otherwise CLG would be caught out of position.  If CLG had some way to really knock out a turret, they would have won way sooner.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

If Dyrus stayed instead of fighting off minions would TSM have won?


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

No because he would have burned his ult and Elise still would have killed Varus in one combo. He only needed to hold off nexus for three waves of stacked super creeps to end the game and he would've been able to do so if Varus died instantly. 


Nien is a god. End of story. Pooped on Dyrus twice.



Nien>Dyrus.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

maybe dyrus just can't play kennen


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> maybe dyrus just can't play kennen



This is probably it. It's different than what he likes to play.


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

Dyrus can play Jayce. And he still died solo to Malphite. Nien hype train in full effect.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

i like dyrus, i would like to hug him one day


----------



## αce (Jun 30, 2013)

everyone wants to huge dyrus
he's just huggable


----------



## Shozan (Jun 30, 2013)

stupid question...

what if someone goes lvl 30 with only 1 champ purchased and then goes to play ranked game and the free champions and his champions are either choosed or banned. what happens then?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> stupid question...
> 
> what if someone goes lvl 30 with only 1 champ purchased and then goes to play ranked game and the free champions and his champions are either choosed or banned. what happens then?



I'm pretty sure 40 or so champs are free from installation.

Velocity has this.  The only weak pick they have is Mao.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 30, 2013)

fuck that, I installed and they gave me shit.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Dadyrus streams?!?!



> what if someone goes lvl 30 with only 1 champ purchased and then goes to play ranked game and the free champions and his champions are either choosed or banned. what happens then?


You get out because you don't go play ranked once you hit level 30. You would be a piece of shit doing that. You continue for a few months playing normals to get better.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> stupid question...
> 
> what if someone goes lvl 30 with only 1 champ purchased and then goes to play ranked game and the free champions and his champions are either choosed or banned. what happens then?



Um, well first of all that's highly unlikely.

Second of all, you need 16 owned champions to play ranked.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2013)

you need 16 champs owned to play ranked or draft


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *I'm pretty sure 40 or so champs are free from installation.
> *
> Velocity has this.  The only weak pick they have is Mao.



Are you trolling or legit retarded? Because I now got AIDs from your comment.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> everyone wants to huge dyrus
> he's just huggable



he is going on my 'must hug one day' list

i mean, i will prob never even meet any of these people, but i like to have a list just in case


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

So do you guys agree with Edward and Soaz when they say the players played bad but the game was fun?


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, there was a lot of throws.

It was a really nice game to watch but there was throws everywhere.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 30, 2013)

i didn't know about the 16 champions rule. Thank you-


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you trolling or legit retarded? Because I now got AIDs from your comment.



I played in Beta Beta so I'm a little confused...


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

Awww

I was on a 8 game winning streak in ranked


Ofc I lose immediately when I start my promotion series =/



oh well
better luck tomorrow



also my mmr is high as fuck now, got 37 lp for one of those wins

Also
I was duoing with hady
and I surpassed him in MMR after one of the wins lol



even funnier cuz he's silver 2 on that acc and mine's silver 4


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Velocity is bad.

Wait, did SK actually beat Fnatic?


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2013)

αce said:


> GAME
> OF
> FUCKING
> THROWS
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



no


----------



## Wesley (Jun 30, 2013)

Mao cost them the match.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2013)

Velocity is just bad. Saw the beginning when Thresh flashed for an Ezreal with half health instead of getting the janna right infront of them.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2013)

Do people still proxy Singed?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Do people still proxy Singed?



I have yet seen a proxy Singed working.


----------



## OS (Jul 1, 2013)

Saw SK vs Fnatic. Good for SK, you can tell Ocelote is stepping up. Pretty much what you want all players to do.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

holy shit that tsm clg game



how did they not send someone back immediately after taking inhib


took too long



also nien wtf
2 gud


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2013)

Playing with 50 ping is so goddamn awesome. The combos come out instantly <3

I love you Oceanic servers.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Saw this question on Reddit. Would you kill someone who dc in front of you? (in ranked or normals)

As for me, I've done it many times in ranked. I also let people go when they dcd as well. I remember in top lane i got initiated on by my opponent. And he dcd in the middle of our engagement. I killed him and of course he lost the lane after that. He raged. And he kept trying to fight me, losing everytime.

So getting a kill in a solo lane is huge. And besides if you dc, they'll kill you for sure.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

In ranked, I'll take every advantage I have.

I normals, it depends on if he's a dick or not.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm pretty sure 40 or so champs are free from installation.
> 
> Velocity has this.  The only weak pick they have is Mao.





Vae said:


> Are you trolling or legit retarded? Because I now got AIDs from your comment.



Vae when the game first came out all the champions before Udyr were unlocked.

Original Champions @ Launch:

Alistar
Amumu
Annie
Anivia
Ashe
Blitzcrank
Cho'Gath
Corki
Dr. Mundo
Evelynn
Fiddlesticks
Gangplank
Heimerdinger
Janna
Jax
Karthus
Kassadin
Katarina
Kayle
Malphite
Master Yi
Morgana
Nasus
Nunu
Rammus
Ryze
Shaco
Singed
Sion
Sivir
Soraka
Taric
Teemo
Tristana
Tryndamere
Twisted Fate
Twitch
Veigar
Warwick
Zilean


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

I know, I was there at launch.

But he wasn't talking about launch, he thinks that's still how it goes.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

I would have liked to have played this game sooner, but alas.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

While I played in the beta and at launch, I quit shortly after that.

I was addicted to WoW back then and didn't play LoL again until April last year.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

Pfft what gamer hasn't been addicted to World of Warcraft at one point or another, one who has never experienced constant awesome that's who.


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

kt rolster b just beat world elite 2-1
zzzzzzz
dat insec


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pfft what gamer hasn't been addicted to World of Warcraft at one point or another, one who has never experienced constant awesome that's who.



It ruined my school grades, I passed every subject but I had subpar grades, just because EVERY night I was raiding hardcore in WoW, life is hard when you're at the top of the ladder.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Pfft what gamer hasn't been addicted to World of Warcraft at one point or another, one who has never experienced constant awesome that's who.



Me


I just don't really like MMORPGs


tried several


but I just get bored after a while


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

i never played wow
i played runescape BACK IN THE DAY
WAYYYYY BACK

game sucked but it's fun with like 5+ friends playing with you


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

That's the main reason people played World of Warcraft, cause of friends. It is just as some of your friends gradually leave you begin to feel less attached...that and the instant gratification of the game is why it systematically murdered all the other competition.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *That's the main reason people played World of Warcraft, cause of friends.* It is just as some of your friends gradually leave you begin to feel less attached...that and the instant gratification of the game is why it systematically murdered all the other competition.



I never played with friends, all of my friends sucked at WoW and it frustrated me.

I left the server, went to Doomhammer and joined a world top guild, raided at world level.

I was just addicted to the game, not the friendship part of it.
That's why I can't enjoy MMO's anymore, there are no MMO's with that kind of PvE, or at least not as good.

On a completely unrelated note though, Top Gear episode 1 of Season 20 is out, in case anyone here watches it.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

so many shows starting again now, not enough time to watch them

what guild were you in vae?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

Questionable Ethics.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

The guild stopped playing hardcore shortly after I left though, and we were apart of another guild in WotLK that I can't remember the name off, but we split off from it and made QE.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never played with friends, all of my friends sucked at WoW and it frustrated me.
> 
> I left the server, went to Doomhammer and joined a world top guild, raided at world level.
> 
> ...



I meant initially, I started because of friends and like you left the server and eventually joined a guild that peaked at  220th in the world. Not sure what you consider world level though >.>

It was Too Soon on the realm Executus, though I only raiding during Burning Crusade and Wrath of the Lich King, I have kept current with the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

That's the thing I don't get, when we were in Tier 11 we peaked at top 45 in world, 13 in 10 mans only.

Now when I look at it it shows way lower.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

i was in scrubbusters for a bit, then my pc  was too shit so i quit, within the first month. so i guess i wasn't actually in the guild as that doesn't qualify at all. i joined heretic in MoP which was top 100 i think?

then quit again cause WoW bored me so much and i started playing LoL more.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's the thing I don't get, when we were in Tier 11 we peaked at top 45 in world, 13 in 10 mans only.
> 
> Now when I look at it it shows way lower.



ye i was in a guild that was about second on the server, from what i remember, in ulduar.

i look back now and we  were 3rd-4th?

we got server first on a few in 25man, which was nice. the 10man group was a lot of fun then. that guild is what made WoW for me, i could never find anything that matched up to it after it disbanded


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

I think a friend of mine was in ScrubBusters for a long time, I thought about applying but didn't in the end.

Not sure if it was actually that guild though, but I believe it was.

And I mean, the ranking I looked at in QE was WoWProgress ranking at that time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

from diamond 2

to plat 2

in a month

ahahahahaha


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

Yay silver 3


silver 4 also took me only 7 games


why is this so much easier than bronze


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> from diamond 2
> 
> to plat 2
> 
> ...



I FUCKING CALLED IT.

SO FUCKING GOOD 

YOU SCRUB LOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> from diamond 2
> 
> to plat 2
> 
> ...



LOL



LOL


does it rank you by mmr when you transfer or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah it does, Didi.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

You haven't raided til you've been in Vanity on Bellocan and do Czak runs all day.


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

wad's on stream currently lol


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

Kirei my waifu


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

WAD is the Lee in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> from diamond 2
> 
> to plat 2
> 
> ...



I need some context here pls.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I need some context here pls.



he transferred and got demoted, i think


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yay silver 3
> 
> 
> silver 4 also took me only 7 games
> ...



Oh hey I either looked at it wrong or the client was being funky


but I'm silver 2!
Skipped a division yeay



I expected it since I was gaining mad lp and being highest mmr even though there were silver 1's and 2's on the team


but still a nice surprise!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> he transferred and got demoted, i think



Why would he transfer when he has a shitty ping in NA?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why would he transfer when he has a shitty ping in NA?



isn't his ping better on na?

given that he lives in the US


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2013)

I think it's better

He lives in Miami


so that makes germany distance playable


but west coast still much closer


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Weird I thought WAD's ping was way worse in NA. Wtf.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2013)

his ping in na is a lot better than eu, hes playing at like 80 ping now


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

his ping in NA is definitely better lol
on the east coast (miami, and where i live in Canada), we only get like 130-150 ping on good days in EU

on NA it goes down to like 70-80


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

i dunno man that trynd rekt you more than once


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like they made an entire division juuuust for you.

Evelynn's Duelists tho.

The envy. It burns.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

#swag #swag #swag


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Is the username still Sylar?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

nah

Cynical Strike on NA now


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

He's not completely alone, there's a bunch of scrubs in the Plat V division.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2013)

@Vae how is your process to plat going?


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> He's not completely alone, there's a bunch of scrubs in the Plat V division.



"His own DIVISION"

Reading comprehension OP. 

Also lol @ WAD's League name being one of the worst I've ever heard  Evenlynn's name and a Fiora reference. 

Ouch.


----------



## OS (Jul 1, 2013)

What is this? there is a fellow here from Miami?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

Fiora op tho

I converted some foos yesterday


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2013)

Hady I thought you liked Evelynn.


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

converted for 2 hours
the moment i see fiora used in competitive play is the only time i will accept that she isn't anything but a pub stomp champion

also fuck evelynn


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

You know when I went from Gold to Platinum, I didn't think i'd go from Alistar's Tricksters to Taric's Zealots. These names too random. 

Ima add Cynical Strike when VG gets off my account.


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

and not once or twice
by scrub teams


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2013)

Taric's Zealots sounds like an LGBT cult.

Ace must you hate on everything I cherish


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

except orianna
and i was the one who told you morgana was good and you said no
and now you're fapping to her so hard
i also like sona, even tho u stopped playing her


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel like Adrian victimizes himself too often to garner sympathy from us. 

Man up bro. If we don't like the champions you like don't fucking cry about it. 

Damn wimps.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought you were Vae for a second.


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol Vae would have insulted you a lot more. 

And he probably doesn't have the mental capacity to have realized what your actions were reflecting anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

to be fair u guys jock on him a lot for champs that are perfectly fine i.e nami, fiora, etc


----------



## Darth (Jul 1, 2013)

wtf nobody here has hated on Nami for months. Just him victimizing himself to the point where people actually start thinking we're all hating on every single champ he's ever been marginally fond of at any point in time. 

Yes I think Fiora is a bad champion. Yes I think Evelynn is a mediocre champion with a useless ult and poor late-game. Does that mean I hate on them all the time? Nah, I've been known to enjoy playing them many times and I have skins for the both of them. 

The way Adrian makes it sound tho... Makes me out to be some villain from the 14th Century that fed on rookie level digimon's blood and seduced women for a living. 

I mean lets be real now...


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

adrian hypes his favourite champions so goddamn much
MORGANA IS UNBEATABLE MID
FIORA OUTCARRIES JAX LATE
etc. etc.


and anyone he doesn't remotely like is a cancerous champion or a scumbag


tl;dr chill the fuck out









also no one has hated nami for a long time
fiora is still a garbage champion that can _only_ carry via snowball effect and can easily be overcome through proper team fighting focus even when she's massively ahead

and she's french


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 1, 2013)

Wat I hate Nami. I hate facing that bitch cause of that damned heal and bubble. Goddamn op >_> Your enemy can miss 9/10 bubbles but that 1 time they hit fucks you over.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

decide to try out playing normals by myself again

find out again why i never do it

realise how disgustingly vile people can be

get upset and vow to myself not to queue for normals alone again

i need a hug


----------



## Maerala (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol Hady all I said was I thought you liked Evelynn. I was thinking back to a game where you wrecked a Taric top with her and told me that she was once one of your favorites. Maybe I'm misremembering. I'm not sure how I made you out to be some sort of villain. :/

@ Ace, you take me too seriously when I hype Fiora (or when I call something cancerous or scummy). I've admitted she has a lot of problems many times. I don't actually think she's stronger than Jax. I joke about it to counterbalance the hate she gets from everyone else, something akin to what you did in the Tsunade thread. Same goes for Karma. I'm only half-joking about Morgana though. She's pretty immovable in lane. My all time favorite is Orianna and I've never once seriously said she's anything more than balanced.


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

You call everything cancerous, scummy or equate it to giving you ulcers. Purple side? Cancer. The girl that was streaming WAD's game? Ulcers. EVERYTHING. I would zone it out but it's literally every other sentence that comes out of your mouth.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 1, 2013)

come on guys, happy thoughts

this is supposed to be my happy place after the horrors of playing LoL by yourself

don't ruin it


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

im never angry


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

also if anyone missed it

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5ga1oGcgAQ&hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2013)

im always angry


----------



## αce (Jul 1, 2013)

that's my secret, capn


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

Got to Gold II...again.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2013)

Dyrus was fucked, dry and hard!


----------



## OS (Jul 1, 2013)

K so yeah, even if Dyrus had stayed it wouldn't have done much. Those minions were destroying the nexus and they had to take down two inhib towers while Nien was there and he could easily kill cho and repel out onto varus


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 1, 2013)

You guys are all giving me a headache.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2013)

[youtube]OUtjD3DLOeM[/youtube]

manly tears for that minion.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

So according to LemonNation, Doublelift is not even top 3 ADC NA right now.

Damn man, he had some pretty good statements as to why as well.



> Concerning Doublelift, I want to say that I think doublelift is a good person, and a great player. But he plays ADC in the non optimal way for the current meta, so I don't think he can be considered a top ADC at the moment. He has amazing mechanics, and if he were to just adjust his play style accordingly my opinion would change. (he could also use some help on his build choices, although I am sure he will be angry at me for saying that). Doublelift was the top ADC when the ADC role could single handedly carry the game. It is no longer that way and he refuses to change his playstyle.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2013)

Didn't that used to be the case? Now that they have Nien and Link being demi gods the plan is no longer protect the doublelift?


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> there's a guide on how to be nice?
> 
> that's hilarious.


The guide is essentially conflict resolution, I really don't know why I brought it up. I don't need it.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, and then lemonnation went on to say that Imaqtpie was better than doublelift, despite the fact that he also hasn't changed his playstyle either. And even if he did, he still gets outperformed.Then he went on to say that Pray was the best ADC in the world



I can understand him jerking sneaky. Saying qtpie is better than dlift at this point is pretty dumb.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

He also stated exactly why he thinks they're better, or at least he said that's why Sneaky is better but Qtpie works the same way.

They are just as efficient as Doublelift but with way less farm, meaning you don't need to give them everything in the game for them to be useful.

And I think you're underestimating Qtpie, if I remember correctly Doublelift said he hates laning against Qtpie cause he harasses so much and won't let him do anything.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

No, he only attributed the "doing more from behind" to sneaky. He never said that about qtpie or wildturtle. He just said they are better. Wildturtle when he's not in a slump and just said qtpie.

And yeah, doublelift said qtpie was good in an acer interview like 5 months ago. To say that qtpie has had more success in the ADC role over the last two splits is just factually wrong. And I'm almost fairly sure he never said anything about qtpie harassing him unless you find that shit. I've watched like every dlift interview. 


You can say qtpie is good. His argument for sneaky is good too. To say qtpie is better than doublelift requires a substantial amount of reasoning to back your claim. he gave none. thus, statement discarded


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2013)

>ads cant carry the game
>vaynes purging bitches with silver

nope sorry


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> >ads cant carry the game
> >vaynes purging bitches with silver
> 
> nope sorry



Fuck Vaynes and fuck dravens.

Playing with them sucks. 

Playing against them sucks too.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fuck Vaynes and fuck dravens.
> 
> Playing with them sucks.
> 
> Playing against them sucks too.


 Speaking of Draven and Vayne, they were my last 2 played


Funny part is, today was the last day to play Draven for free and I've never been him before either so figured why the hell not....... And I thought Draven was going to be hard lol.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so sick of ADCs that don't work with the team to take objectives.  They're on 24/7 farm mode, they have no map awareness and completely worthless in team fights.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

In ranked queue, ask for ADC.

Nobody picks it, my turn comes, the other person who is picking insta locks Draven, hasn't said anything all lobby.

Cancerous fucking asshole


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm so sick of ADCs that don't work with the team to take objectives.  They're on 24/7 farm mode, they have no map awareness and completely worthless in team fights.



Holy shit my last rank match was EXACTLY THAT. This airhead Caitlyn nearly lost us the match because she was never with her team during team fights and cites being told to push lane as an excuse...when the entire fucking enemy team is rushing mid...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Holy shit my last rank match was EXACTLY THAT. This airhead Caitlyn nearly lost us the match because she was never with her team during team fights and cites being told to push lane as an excuse...when the entire fucking enemy team is rushing mid...



Okay umm. What was your team vs. Their team because if your team can clear waves while Cait is shoving lanes, that's not an issue. If a lane is pushing someone has to shove it back. And if the enemy is shoving mid the rest can defend quite easily by clearing waves.

If the adc is afk farming through multiple waves at bottom or top that's a different story. But if the side lanes are pushing too they have to shove that before doing anything. Otherwise waiting around mid for a fight doesn't do anything.

But yeah wes has a point. If you're taking objectives you need the adc >_>.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2013)

It was the latter.

I mean at least Caitlyn got the turrets....after everyone on our team died... Though several members of my team during that match were overly cocky from a good early game,


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2013)

Bioness said:


> It was the latter.
> 
> I mean at least Caitlyn got the turrets....after everyone on our team died... Though several members of my team during that match were overly cocky from a good early game,



Ah I hate that. I stress people need to finish games as soon as possible. It doesn't matter if people have a good early game when people end up throwing it away. Especially if they have a Vayne on the other team...

I mean unless their team is about early and they're losing badly then i wouldn't be so cocky. Had a game where my irelia was 1/15 before and we won because the enemy team was Fucking around


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Cait got towers, but the team died.

It sounds to me like you guys didn't play it safe enough and actually let her split push, got initiated on and died while she was taking towers.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

What type of computer do I need to get 20 ping?


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What type of computer do I need to get 20 ping?


;A recent one?


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

you can have the best computer in the world but if you're not in california have fun getting anything less than 50 ping


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Gonna move into the Curse house then.


----------



## Didi (Jul 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What type of computer do I need to get 20 ping?


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

or move to kansas and get google fibre internet
hue


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Nah, the curse house has Jacky in it.

Gonna introduce me to Chinese girls.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What type of computer do I need to get 20 ping?



Your computer doesn't exactly affect your ping, it affects your load time and graphics.

Your ping has to do with your internet, specifically the type of cables and limits your provider has.

Check your stuff here




αce said:


> you can have the best computer in the world but if you're not in california have fun getting anything less than 50 ping



This, I have a constant 5-9 ping connecting to a server 100 miles away, but whenever I play league I never get below 60. Riot should really make an East Coast server.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2013)

αce said:


> you can have the best computer in the world but if you're not in california have fun getting anything less than 50 ping



When I play at my school, I get a ping of 12. 

When I play at home, I get around 20. I know Riot is in Santa monica so thats about 45 mins away from where I live. I think that's where TSM too? Curse is in vegas. I don't know where the other houses are.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

oh that's true
it's in santo monica


also clg is looking for a house in santa monica right now


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

man i wished i lived in california
and not just for the girls

this country is a waste of my skin colour


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Mmm, 30 ping in Stockholm, EUW


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Also, my internet provider has failed me.

It's supposed to be 100/100 



Scumbags.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

ogn starts tomorrow with mvp ozone vs xenics storm and najin shield vs CTU
need to watch the yung imp


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Just made a Darius rage quit by having our godly Rammus jungle camp him.

Poor guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

αce said:


> ogn starts tomorrow with mvp ozone vs xenics storm and najin shield vs CTU
> need to watch the yung imp



And we'll be watching it in HD


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Tell me when Blaze is playing.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5_cVzKFyTk[/youtube]

I remember the first time I watched this video and I didn't know who Dyrus was.

Know that I know who he is, his part is 10x funnier.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

2013-07-06

06:30 PDT.

That's Blaze first game, and you have to watch it live unless you're subscribed.

Or have access to a subscribed acc, like mine


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm getting cheesed by a Top nunu running exhaust.

As if Nunu wasn't broken enough.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Tell me if I lost us the game just now:
Vayne and Leona got shit on bot by draven, he got a triple kill in lane and vayne went afk for 15 minutes after.
I split push top all the way to the inhibitor tower and Master Yi is getting stronger with me.
I was like 4/2 and Yi was 8/3.
I'm Kha'Zix btw.
Draven keeps killing people in teamfights continually outscaling Vayne.
Vayne doesn't have any significant damage to clean up after me and yi die.
I tell my team I'm going to be the one to dive Draven in team fights.
So I keep my word and I dive Draven in team fights while Yi and the other 3 fight the rest of them.
We see them going to Baron, me and Yi are strong enough at this point to stop them if annie and leona can use their cc properly.
I dive draven and 1v1 him in the middle of the team fight, but die to Nunu's broken fucking ulti before I get the last Q on Draven to kill him.
Yi got locked down by Lux and died from getting gangraped and Annie ran away midway through the fight.

Is it my fault that we lost the game because Draven outscaled Vayne and me and Yi were the only one who could kill him like Annie said it was?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you asking that seriously or do you just want someone to tell you what you want to hear?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2013)

Jiyeon what is your summoner's name?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Jistawr is his summoner name.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

Something fun for anyone who wants to learn/teach people.

Join channels Silvers vs Platinum, Platinum vs Silver or Silver vs Platin.

Exists on NA and EU, basically High Gold+ plays against Low Gold and lower then give them advice on what to work on etc, quite fun when you're bored.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Are you asking that seriously or do you just want someone to tell you what you want to hear?



No I'm completely serious.

Should I have just killed what was infront of me like she said or was what I was doing correct.

I wanna know how I can improve my ability to win games.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

If you ignored Draven he would have wrecked your team alone anyway, you did your job as far as I can see.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to say. It was good of you to focus Draven if he was that fed. Nunu killing you is unfortunate. It was the Vayne's fault.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

I just needed to know if it was a bad decision to stop going all in for Draven and instead kill who was around him.

On another note, 17-4 with Xin Zhao, he's too good.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

what happened to adrianna
i see him lurking


----------



## Santí (Jul 2, 2013)

Tried Zac yesterday and had lots of fun. I still need to learn how to be more careful in the early game with these kinds of champions, but his "I do whatever the fuck I want" play style late game is exactly what suits me.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 2, 2013)

You should've kept going for Draven if you stopped doing that.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

I dived him until we lost, I just wanted to know if killing his teammates instead of him would've been the wrong option.


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

> Tried Zac yesterday and had lots of fun. I still need to learn how to be more careful in the early game with these kinds of champions, but his "I do whatever the fuck I want" play style late game is exactly what suits me.



that inhib tower dive almost gave me and WAD a heart attack


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9ZOSKGIpPc[/youtube]


that yung xpecial


----------



## Chausie (Jul 2, 2013)

first blood as support is nice, can back sooner and get a sightstone, and rule botlane through it


----------



## Santí (Jul 2, 2013)

αce said:


> that inhib tower dive almost gave me and WAD a heart attack



I don't even remember what happened there. I just possessed by some external force and blacked out. By the time I came through, we were already running back.


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is it my fault that we lost the game because Draven outscaled Vayne and me and Yi were the only one who could kill him like Annie said it was?



You got outplayed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> first blood as support is nice, can back sooner and get a sightstone, and rule botlane through it



Yes. I always say sorry to my ADC in case they decide to rage at me for taking it. But I need dah money for that sight stone.


----------



## Santí (Jul 2, 2013)

So yeah, I tried to talk to my father today in Skype and he was nearly scared shitless. Turns out my friend had a voiceover on his headset


----------



## Chausie (Jul 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yes. I always say sorry to my ADC in case they decide to rage at me for taking it. But I need dah money for that sight stone.



i got it on the nunu when the enemy team tried to invade, no one said anything

the adc that game was great. we were against a leona/draven as nami/varus. baiting leona stuns with the wards was nice

getting the sightstone so early got him more farm, kills, and us the first turret in the game.


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

if anyone cares


----------



## Chausie (Jul 3, 2013)

where can i watch it?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

OGN starting now.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwww shit Malzahar mid.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

Sick Sejuani ult.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2013)

Shame they lost. That one mistake cost them the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

New graphics card and monitors achieved.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 3, 2013)

do you treat breakfast waffles like you would crumpets? toast them and eat them with a bit of butter?

guess they'd be awful with marmite on as they're sweet, so maybe jam too?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 3, 2013)

So the black adc guy from before is going to be the next champion (Lucian I think?)




I kinda want a new support already. Hm.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

THANK DA LORD JESUS FOR LUCIAN!


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

a black champion? unheard of
found my new main


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

Please, if he's an ADC he'll be played by me a shit ton when he comes out.

Unless he sucks at ADC like Quinn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

Nah, he will shit on Quinn for sure.


----------



## Didi (Jul 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So the black adc guy from before is going to be the next champion (Lucian I think?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> I'll send him to the grave. Twice if I have to.




Sounds like the dude who took his girl away is Karthus




Also wondering if his girl is someone like Eve or another girl from the shadow isles we will see later (probably not Elise considering her lore).


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 3, 2013)

league of throws


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

Multiple people think Aatrox is his nemesis but Aatrox isn't from the Shadow Isles, and he's already Tryndamere's nemesis.

LoL community pls.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 3, 2013)

it does sound like karthus


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

>black guy
>from the shadow isles

riot pls...


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

He's not from the Shadow Isles, his nemesis is.

Ace pls.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 3, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> league of throws



Silver throws. I was yelling at them on Raidcall. Kinda pissed about it and they went w/e it's just a normal.

Fuck you. I don't care if it's a normal, if we're winning don't throw it. No point in doing that. That type of attitude is horrid and if you dare try it in ranked, you'd be pissed too. But people adopt this attitude and it would carry over to ranked, so I was just yelling at them for it. 

@Nemesis: People are speculating that it's Yorick since he's getting a reworked and he has died before. But Idk, people find Yorick a pitiful character lol

From the link above^



> The Shadow Isles? Just another mess to clean up, *just a bunch of ghosts. They were abominations, but nothing we hadn't put in the ground before.* Until the day we faced him. Until the day he ripped her from my life.





> I'll hunt down the bastard who took her from me and send him straight to the grave.
> 
> *Twice, if I have to.*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Silver throws. I was yelling at them on Raidcall. Kinda pissed about it and they went w/e it's just a normal.
> 
> Fuck you. I don't care if it's a normal, if we're winning don't throw it. No point in doing that. That type of attitude is horrid and if you dare try it in ranked, you'd be pissed too. But people adopt this attitude and it would carry over to ranked, so I was just yelling at them for it.



yeah, we should have went back after you died, naut dies to fast to dive vayne. Even if diana just went back i think we would have held on


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

> He's not from the Shadow Isles, his nemesis is.
> 
> Ace pls.



well....fuck you too


----------



## αce (Jul 3, 2013)

this reminds me how hard toyz dumpstered everyone at s2 worlds



that fucking orianna


----------



## Wesley (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't mess with the Shadow Isles!


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2013)

oh god that Toyz tribute video


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh god that Toyz tribute video



Dat ending


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2013)

meh w/e, he's trash anyway. Everybody knows that HaiL9 is best mid world amirite?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

''Aatrox is overpowered'' Adrian 2013


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

Also he's died 11 times in a bot game atm.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Also he's died 11 times in a bot game atm.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 3, 2013)

He managed to lose, 16 deaths.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 3, 2013)

hey if it was annie/fiddle/cassio bots, then they scary


----------



## Chausie (Jul 3, 2013)

i lost a bot game once, i was playing leona, 3 of my team went afk


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 3, 2013)

Lucian is going to have no cc whatsoever. But he's an ADC so that shouldn't really matter. But we won't know his skillsets yet to figure out what he can do. (He should have an escape though if he lacks the cc.... or at least some mobility)


----------



## Santí (Jul 3, 2013)

Fucking annie bot is terror.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLjeVGyXKME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

Jesus I love Ezreal man.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Playing on NA was awful, the delay is killing me now that I'm not used to it.

Never again.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Dad had one of his toes amputated this morning, now mum impales her foot on a spike and has to go to the hospital, GG.


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ifFxP2Q-MtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Dad had one of his toes amputated this morning, now mum impales her foot on a spike and has to go to the hospital, GG.


You family has bronze genes. :amazed


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLjeVGyXKME[/YOUTUBE]



Kind of an old video. This is the original creators



You should check their other contents too especially killer syndicate if you're a fan of miss fortune.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Fucking annie bot is terror.



Karthus bot man.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2013)

blind baron steal with draven ult np

crowning achievement i can die happy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

godflefries


----------



## Santí (Jul 4, 2013)

Shocking plot twist: no one knows Rengar's ulti stealth detects.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Shocking plot twist: no one knows Rengar's ulti stealth detects.



Newsflash: Cait players don't know they get a dps boost by standing in brush.


----------



## Didi (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> He managed to lose, 16 deaths.






Adrian confirmed for even worse than Jiyeon?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

imagine being against Annie, Fiddlesticks, Cassiopaeia and Karthas bot in the same team?

now that would be terrifying


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

oh ye happy 4th july to the americans in the thread


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

(do you say happy 4th july? or is it like merry 4th july? or neither? maybe it's just have a nice 4th july)


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> imagine being against Annie, Fiddlesticks, Cassiopaeia and Karthas bot in the same team?
> 
> now that would be terrifying



It'd be even more terrifying if your teammates fed them and they were beginner bots too.


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

I love nunu....smite+consume is so OP, just counter jungling all day
buff stacking,
good ult for team fights
can solo Baron pretty much with consume and circling

Jesus christ is nunu god of jungle


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm bored, good movie/anime suggestions?


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2013)

Hataraku Maou Sama


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm bored, good movie/anime suggestions?


Battle Royal (2000)


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Seen it          .

And RemChu, it's Battle Royale.

pls.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

lcs starting right now if anyone cares
it's early today because 4th of july and riot employees need to get drunk


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

inb4 curse winning streak


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

\o/ i might be able to get a kitten!!!!

also, this is taking far too long to start, been well over an hour now


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

kittens are satan spawns


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

that they may be, but they are cute satan spawns

so it's k.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

lol voyboy


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL VOYBOY


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

I have 2 cats, double the evil.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Curse pls, so bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2013)

That new sale hasn't been posted yet.

Edit: Lol i'm blind, it is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

nRated dropped from Fnatic, wat.

This is retarded.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh and Yellowstar new support, Puszu new ADC.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

'Christoph "nRated" Seitz

    The decision of my former teammates hit me hard and I didnt expect it at all. I'm trying to find words to describe what goes on in my mind but I barely cannot. It was their decision and they will have to handle the results, at this point I can only say that I'm a free agent now so anyone that wants to approach me should do so. I hope I'll be around still and best regards to anyone that supported me in this hard time. Farewell Fnatic.'

Awwwwwww! the poor guy, my heart is breaking

I didn't think he had been playing that badly at all lately? i don't pay as much attention to games which aren't EG though, so correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not that he played badly, apparently there were issues within the team and he had some problems, according to the video they made at least.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

ye just been reading reddit

it's a shame, he's a very good player, but i can see not wanting to play with someone you don't like.

maybe he will find a new team that he meshes better with?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

If that was really the issue they would've gotten rid of him ages ago, I think they're just trying to find an excuse to bench him since they're doing poorly.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

lol VES
lcs is painful
teams don't know how to close


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

αce said:


> lol VES
> lcs is painful
> teams don't know how to close



So I heard TSM won. What the fck. Last I check they were down by so much and it was 17-8 in favor of VES. So I just decide to play a game instead of watching it. 

Then I hear TSM Aced them and its a win. How did that even happen.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

because VES doesn't know how to end games


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Getting caught at 40 min does that to you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

don't see how these pro teams can have peoplel playing together for more than a year and not become friends

socially inept nerds?

then there are some exceptions like EG where theyre good friends but their bias and emotional investment there holds them back from making the changes they need 

lolsnoopeh


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

i think someone being dropped from eg will be one of the most shocking changes to LCS teams for me

they just seem so happy together


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> *don't see how these pro teams can have peoplel playing together for more than a year and not become friends*
> 
> socially inept nerds?
> 
> ...



You can't befriend everyone, some people will always clash no matter what.


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

^
some people are Vae no matter what. 

Sempai


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

it doesn't make sense then that they could be teammates for so long


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

Any info on this new guy?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> it doesn't make sense then that they could be teammates for so long



You can maintain a professional relationship, but it'll fail in the end like it always does.

But it works for a while.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

gambit stayed together for a while but didn't edward not get along with genja for ages?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2013)

Dig needs a shot-caller that makes something above Bronze 5 level calls.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

diamond is a dick too
and anyone with genja's eyebrows can't be a nice person


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

I really want scarra to get benched or retire.

He makes the worst plays and calls.

scarred4lyfe pls.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay guys, we're going to bait a fight at baron. Be sure to clump together so we all get hit by Zac's E, Lulu's R, and Zac's R. - Scarra 2013.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Scarra is giving me cancer.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, fuck scarra.

He's so fucking bad.

GOD DAMNIT SCARRA.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

BUT....BUT...SCARRA IS BEST MID NA!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Whenever Scarra doesn't do well, Dig will lose. 

Knew they would lose when I see Scarra losing hard against Balls in lane. Qtpie wasn't going to carry that and Kiwikid will just get own by Meteos/Zac.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

There were 3 things that lost them the game badly, that bait at baron, the fight around baron/blue buff where scarra re-initiated alone 1v4 and finally, scarra split pushing bot with everyone steam rolling down mid.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

lol dig

they need jatt back to ever be relevant again


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

They need a mid that doesn't suck ballsack, or at least don't make him a shot caller.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

that baron bait was the dumbest thing i've ever seen in competetive
ever

like
what the fuck



yes, lets clump up in baron pit when a fucking tanky zac can just slingshot in and ult ON A GROUPED FUCKING TEAM and if he dies IT DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER BECAUSE HE HAS A PASSIVE


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> There were 3 things that lost them the game badly, that bait at baron, the fight around baron/blue buff where scarra re-initiated alone 1v4 and finally, scarra split pushing bot with everyone steam rolling down mid.



I didn't see the second one too well, I saw that Crumbz were going on lemonnation and Meteos was pulling his e but waited til kiwikid porting in and he went on him. I didn't see Scarra at all. 

Yeah that baron bait was BAD. They grouped up in the baron pit and even though C9 had no vision, they knew they were in that pit. And Meteos went balls deep going in blind and it worked out.

The split pushing worked the first time, Scarra thought it would work the second time. NOPE.

Edit: OH yeah Vulcan did that baron bait but that was after they got baron.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

scarra came in with the re-initiation AFTER everyone were running away and kiwi + crumbz had died.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

αce said:


> that baron bait was the dumbest thing i've ever seen in competetive
> ever
> 
> like
> ...



I seriously think giving Meteos Zac was a bad choice in champion select (and giving away Jayce and Elise? wtf). He was a little bit shaky with his slingshot though early on but it proved to be a bitch later on. ESPECIALLY that baron pit. 

Dig did do well early on but just those calls were bad.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2013)

Elementz sob story giving me some feels.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

its ok

CLG and C9 are actually respectable NA teams now and may potentially offer themselves as challengers to the global scene now

couldnt say that about anyone two months ago

Hubert drop current Curse and pick up C9

Force Saint into retirement


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Elementz sob story giving me some feels.



What?

What sob story.

WHERE IS THIS?


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

okay, clg has jayce
and nasus

pls don't lose




also fucking nasus is op
spirit fire clears waves too fast, does too much damage and debuffs armor equivalent to 2 brutalizers
nerf pls. he controls wave pushing and tower siege too well.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> What?
> 
> What sob story.
> 
> WHERE IS THIS?



lel, before the game began they were talking about what he did after he got canned from Curse and how he ended up coaching for Coast or whatever their name is.

@ Manny, longest perm. 

Orianna vs. Evelynn.

WHO DO I ROOT FOR


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Coast has this.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

root for orianna, she's cooler than evelynn


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

OMG stomps.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

and oriannas team has sona and jayce, both also cool


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

WTF, ACE, LOVELIN IS JUNGLE NOW.

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

a perm actually sticking on me

Adrian pls

uve witnessed my ban evasions on this site since longer than anyone else 

banned 21 times 
permed 4

don't mean shit

im fuckin intangible


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL
CHAUSTER
OP


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

> WTF, ACE, LOVELIN IS JUNGLE NOW.
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT



yeah i saw that like 2 days ago
op as fuck

incoming chauster 2.0


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

inb4 he's better than ClearLove.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

this is what happens when you buy pink wards against evelynn


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

zzzzz so much greed on that turret


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

start with a pink or play passive as hell vs eve jungle

she's an assassin afterall if she doesn't get kills her impact is curbed

have ur jungler camp top as with eve jungle the only tank they might have is top so if they're behind their teamfifgts will be a lot of squish


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

clg
pls
stahp


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

i hate facing eve jungle as people rarely buy pinks, and i hate having to buy more pinks instead of spending gold on other items. there's no point in getting an early sightstone against her as it's ineffective in stopping her ganks


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian pls
> 
> uve witnessed my ban evasions on this site since longer than anyone else







αce said:


> this is what happens when you buy pink wards against evelynn



Still OP.

This is kinda painful tho. Agony's Embrace and Stand United shield too stronk. And Ori doesn't really have anyone that can set up a good Shockwave.

The throws though?

Nvm Zed OP.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

well thats gg


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Nasus was worthless.  No way to set up Oriana's shockwaves.  Had nothing to peel for trist.

Only weak member on Coast was Eve.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

Nasus isn't picked for team fights........


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

αce said:


> Nasus isn't picked for team fights........



He is if he gets 200 minion kills with his Q.  

Sona was also kind of bad.  Her weakness is that her ult is only strong if used aggressively.  If you're forced to pop it defenselessly, you have a long cd and a support that has her hands tied.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

How did CLG lose to Coast?

Missed it because I went to play with a friend who end up afking on me anyways >_>


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

rumble, tf, jarvan, thresh, ez?

is this chinese lpl or na lcs?
cannot tell


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

Nasus jungle with Ori?

lololol

talk bout synergy 

u need a gap closing tank to set up the ult like mummy or u2 or meowkat or malph


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> He is if he gets 200 minion kills with his Q.
> 
> Sona was also kind of bad.  Her weakness is that her ult is only strong if used aggressively.  If you're forced to pop it defenselessly, you have a long cd and a support that has her hands tied.



If he gets 200 minion kills with his Q, it's still not for his teamfights. It's for objectives. His ultimate and q will kill baron/dragon much quicker.

And his q is great for taking down turrets.

His w and e are more for teamfights anyways. 

I DIDNT WATCH THE GAME SO I SHOULDNT RLY COMMENT.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> How did CLG lose to Coast?
> 
> Missed it because I went to play with a friend who end up afking on me anyways >_>



Shen split push and thresh wrecking shit.

I'm calling Curse, but I have alot of doubt.  Mostly because I think they won't use their champs to the fullest.  Especially Leona, that smelled like desperation.  No confidence in her they have.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

lol
this c9 comp is op as fuck


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2013)

also boring as fuck. 

play new champs for fucks sake. 

curse comparatively has a much more interesting comp.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> also boring as fuck.
> 
> play new champs for fucks sake.
> 
> curse comparatively has a much more interesting comp.



Crs always had an interesting comp imo.  

But every team in LCS always play their specific comp until it doesn't work out.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Curse took champs to deny their use from C9.  They also tried to pick counter picks with the Noc and Leona.  They didn't pick champs they wanted to use.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Curse took champs to deny their use from C9.  They also tried to pick counter picks with the Noc and Leona.  They didn't pick champs they wanted to use.



Saint: "C9's overhyped. The reason people lose to them is because they play to C9's style instead of their own style". 

Yeah I don't get why they did that then. 

Leona wasn't much of an impact in teamfights. Great ult on Hai but that was it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

Curse still losing to fucking vulcun


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

Martin 'Rekkles' Larsson
Gonna talk about some small things.

nRated kicked, Yellow moving to the Support Role, Puszu joining as AD Carry untill I turn 17 (september).


Lol, knew Rekkles would get his spot back ez pz once he came of Age.
He's like a day younger than me I think.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

TSM's got it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Martin 'Rekkles' Larsson
> Gonna talk about some small things.
> 
> nRated kicked, Yellow moving to the Support Role, Puszu joining as AD Carry untill I turn 17 (september).
> ...



Hard not to know when he told me that on skype and I relayed it on the forums.

Also, ERMEGHERD ME AND FROGGEN BOTH BORN 1994 21ST OF FEB.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

Once again Vae, I said this long before you started talking to Rekkles on skype.

I said this at the very beggning of s3 when they implemented to 17 and older rule.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyone was saying it at the start of Season 3

''When Rekkles turns 17 Fnatic are gonna get him as a starter again''

You act like you predicted something amazing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2013)

can you two just get married already


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2013)

Andddd TSM wins.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Can you just bend over already?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

So I'm right again.  You people need to give me more credit.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> So I'm right again.  You people need to give me more credit.



With what?

Rekkles?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

How are we supposed to give any proper credit to someone who makes the most absurd and retarded statements?

Please Wesley.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't even want to complain but I know everyone in this thread experiences this:

Why do people pick champions with large disadvantages against who they're laning against


----------



## Chausie (Jul 4, 2013)

prob better to play something you can play than to pick something you can't play just because it counters your opponent


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

That's not even the point Chausie.

It's not even about picking a counter, pick someone who you can at least go even with against the person you're laning against.

Like, people pick Vayne into Caitlyn and don't know how to play the match up at all 75% of the time and either feed horribly or just get zoned so badly they leave lane with like a 40cs deficit.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2013)

Ooh Xerath pick. Awesome!


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Bronzies aren't expected to do logical things.

Just like rushing CDR boots on Kha'Zix, why would anyone do that? But someone did that 

Also, DL on Draven.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> With what?
> 
> Rekkles?



TSM's win.  Amongst the other predictions.

CLG is winning this next one.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

so i wake up and dl is playing draven
yeah im gonna go back to sleep
twilight zone


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

How old is Vileroze?


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> can you two just get married already


This is so true. 

black romance.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> How old is Vileroze?



He's 22, looks a bit older tho.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> TSM's win.  Amongst the other predictions.
> 
> CLG is winning this next one.



Who cares about the predictions. Why would you want credit for that?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Godtonsoh strikes again.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Who cares about the predictions. Why would you want credit for that?



I make predictions only based on team comps and I'm right most of the time as a result.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 4, 2013)

fuck dude i feel like a fuxkin idiot 

blew off my pnkie with a godamn m80 

well whatever its my mouse hand only for balance

on the way to the hospital tho


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> fuck dude i feel like a fuxkin idiot
> 
> blew off my pnkie with a godamn m80
> 
> ...



Wat...real?

You pot head.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

What the fuck were you even doing with an M80? Where did you get it, why were you using it?

Fucking WAD...


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2013)

Wait a minute, Doublelift is using Draven. WTF?

Edit: Now Dlift said Draven is OP. Is this real life?


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2013)

"He's OP"

Oh DoubleLift.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2013)

W-what if DL leaves Vayne for Draven? D:


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

holy shit that shen, barrier, lantern shield


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Right again.  Lee was a bad jungle pick.  Didn't bring enough control.  Varus is worthless as usual.  If you really want an ADC to fill in control gaps, you must pick Ashe.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley please just get out of this thread already.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

inb4 the vae

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wesley please just get out of this thread already.



I can't stop being right.  It's a curse.


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

you might even say

ITS A st.VICIOUS CURSE


k im leaving


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

Of course he is. It's Vae.


----------



## OS (Jul 4, 2013)

He would honestly want to finger your pussy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I can't stop being right.  It's a curse.



TSM vs Coast. CLG vs VES. Anyone can make those prediction without even looking at the comp. If TSM or CLG lost, that would've been a huge upset. 

Please, you called for Curse against C9 too. Even though you said "you had doubts" you still call for them. Their comp wasn't that great against C9. Predictions don't mean anything, and if you want credit for "being right" then you come off as arrogant. But good job on being right I guess.



			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> ^ Is he always like this? You'd think I killed his family or something.



He's only like this when someone is being annoying or stupid. Or both.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> TSM vs Coast. CLG vs VES. Anyone can make those prediction without even looking at the comp. If TSM or CLG lost, that would've been a huge upset.



That's just two examples.  And I don't know anything about the teams or players.  I don't have any faith in any of them to win just because they've got a killer rep.



> Please, you called for Curse against C9 too. Even though you said "you had doubts" you still call for them. Their comp wasn't that great against C9. Predictions don't mean anything, and if you want credit for "being right" then you come off as arrogant. But good job on being right I guess.



They would have won if they were actually good with the champs they chose.  You could see it during champ select.  They were indecisive, wondering what to do.  Assuming all things being equal, they would have won, but they didn't have confidence and were reactive and that carried into the game.



> He's only like this when someone is being annoying or stupid. Or both.



Telling someone to kill themselves is excessive.

Dig's got this next one.  They have alot of mobility.  Gap closers.  Trist is going to be crushed like a bug the whole game.  They lack a disengage, but so does Vul.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

Just played with a guy who has 238 games on Xin and knows nothing about his kit.

Uses his ulti as a finisher.

/facepalm


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He would honestly want to finger your pussy



This is inappropriate in light of what has happened to Manny.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

I give up on being AD in Solo Q.


----------



## Santí (Jul 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He's only like this when someone is being annoying or stupid. Or both.



But mostly when he's bored.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Maerala said:


> This is inappropriate in light of what has happened to Manny.



So we can't talk about fingering because WAD is a fucking retard and managed to blow his finger off?

Seems legit.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 4, 2013)

Maerala put the finger right on it. Don't be insensitive guys.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2013)

Shouldn't have gone for Ryze at the end.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Shouldn't have gone for Ryze at the end.





			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> Dig's got this next one. They have alot of mobility. Gap closers. Trist is going to be crushed like a bug the whole game. They lack a disengage, but so does Vul.



YOURE ALWAYS RIGHT WES. Zuna definitely got crushed.

Anyways my point for that post is, anything can happen in a game. Yes composition is important but the players skills, calls, and mistakes will factor in a game. Calling out who wins at the start of the game is silly imo (unless you're making bets ). Its great that you got your predictions right(though anyone can call it), I guess. But it'll bite you in the ass  when you're wrong eventually. 

Great LCS games today. Enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 4, 2013)

Awww shit deleted post on previous page for flamebaiting.

MODS ARE CLOSE.

Post was probably reported by Wesley, the mods never delete posts in here


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> YOURE ALWAYS RIGHT WES. Zuna definitely got crushed.
> 
> Anyways my point for that post is, anything can happen in a game. Yes composition is important but the players skills, calls, and mistakes will factor in a game. Calling out who wins at the start of the game is silly imo (unless you're making bets ). Its great that you got your predictions right(though anyone can call it), I guess. But it'll bite you in the ass  when you're wrong eventually.
> 
> Great LCS games today. Enjoyed all of them.



The main reason they won was because Xin's jungle got shut down.  Even with a bd early game, they turned things around.  Hell, if Graves had instead focused on Trist and killed her and then took the turret, that would have been the game.  They would have gotten baron because graves would have been in their base tearing it up if the other team didn't recall.

And yes, the Trist did get crushed.  When they actually went for her.  Diana and Xin jumped Ryze's bones in that last fight, Sona's ult didn't even touch her, they completely forgot about trist and they paid for it.

I never said I was always right.  If I'm wrong, it's a result of the players making mistakes or the other team getting lucky.  Like that game where Blitz had a golden grab in the last team fight and initiated straight on the adc.  Or in this last one when the Xin who had been shut down the whole game initiated on the Ryze.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 5, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The main reason they won was because Xin's jungle got shut down.  Even with a bd early game, they turned things around.  Hell, if Graves had instead focused on Trist and killed her and then took the turret, that would have been the game.  They would have gotten baron because graves would have been in their base tearing it up if the other team didn't recall.
> 
> And yes, the Trist did get crushed.  When they actually went for her.  Diana and Xin jumped Ryze's bones in that last fight, Sona's ult didn't even touch her, they completely forgot about trist and they paid for it.
> 
> I never said I was always right.  If I'm wrong, it's a result of the players making mistakes or the other team getting lucky.  Like that game where Blitz had a golden grab in the last team fight and initiated straight on the adc.  Or in this last one when the Xin who had been shut down the whole game initiated on the Ryze.



Wow please. That's what exactly I said. Comps are important BUT anything can happen.



> I can't stop being right. It's a curse.



You're wrong this time.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

...I want to build AP Leona so badly.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

do it then?


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2013)

Maerala said:


> This is inappropriate in light of what has happened to Manny.





Vae said:


> So we can't talk about fingering because WAD is a fucking retard and managed to blow his finger off?
> 
> Seems legit.



Well i didn't know about that but it's not something someone should be offended by anyway. You can use different fingers to finger a woman


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

i thought he blew his little finger off?

tbh id be kinda disappointed if a guy only used his little finger


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

I only use my little finger so the girl isn't dissapointed by the real thing.


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2013)

wait wut



WAD blew a finger off?


lol


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

did anyone watch ogn?
faker quickly proving why he's one of the best mids in korea, if not the world
gives ambition a run for his money


also that fucking insec flash taunt was insane
unnecessary but insane


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2013)

Is there a youtube channel that uploads the games?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

The OGN games?

No, all vods that get uploaded are only up for a short while, OGN only allows vods to be viewed by subscribers.

Feels so good being able to watch it when I feel like it


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

> Is there a youtube channel that uploads the games?



there's a rebroadcast of ktb vs blitz on twitch right now
the faker game is vod only, which is only ogn subscribers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

guys im ok

pinkie swear


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Pls WAD.

Pls.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

NA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) we need to have our 5 hour session later on


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

WAD will struggle to play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

rofl vae

just rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

We were talking about fingering the other day.

You can't do it fully anymore, no 100% fingering.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI4shM8NlR0[/youtube]

Skip to 3:00

Dunkey da besto.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

oh cool! annie support on the ogn rebroadcast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

>vae still not getting it


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

I get it that you didn't actually blow your finger off.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

5/10 troll


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Guess his fingering potential remains at 100% functionality.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

lucky for him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

yea now u get it smh


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

The story was plausible.

After all, you are stupid enough to manage it.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

now i really really wanna play some annie support again


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae

Just lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Fuck you guys, it could've been true, WAD seems like the kind of pot head who would do it.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

The tables have turned Vaeny


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

i can never rep the people i want to rep as i rep them too much already.

damn my lack of going anywhere on the forum but here.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Where is your avy?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

mine?

why would i have an avatar?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Why don't you?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The tables have turned Vaeny



Not really, this happens occasionally.

Everyone still hates you though.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

There, there


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Ace doesn't hate me.

Tell em Ace.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why don't you?



because i don't want one?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Why don't you want one?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

i don't need one


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

i don't hate jiyeon
well, at least not more than i hate vae and the rest of you
i hate everyone equally


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2013)

Except me

I'm special


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

godflefries

our dravior


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

it is not my place to judge my god


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

i might be taking on a very sick 4month old kitten tomorrow if it survives the night. apparently he's tiny and still the size of an 8 week old.

been a few years since i did the cat charity stuff, hope i can look after him properly


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Awww shit deleted post on previous page for flamebaiting.
> 
> MODS ARE CLOSE.
> 
> Post was probably reported by Wesley, the mods never delete posts in here



to be fair I do report a lot of your posts too. 

Mods dont seem to give a shit about it though.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

there's a cat in my neighbourhood that i have seen around for the past year or so
thought it was my neighbours but turns out it was a stray

i found this out when it gave birth to 3 kittens in my backyard and huddled under the table that blocks rain, which is right by my laundry output which gives off heat

i named them all
i should take them in before winter comes tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

3 kittens?

call them Jamie, Cersei, and Tyrion


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello.

Is _League of Legends_ worth getting into? I keep getting told to play it, but I'm not a huge fan of PvP games, so I thought I'd ask for some opinions.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

if they grew up outside, they may be ok outside during the winter too, depending on how cold it gets where you are and if there is much shelter available.

..also, with strays, may be better bringing them in sooner rather than later, if that is the eventual plan? I presume the mother is friendly even as a stray, but the kittens may become more feral if left alone.

there should be charities around which will take them in, if you can't, and at least neuter them before rehoming or releasing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2013)

your lord and savior understands


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

> Hello.
> 
> Is League of Legends worth getting into? I keep getting told to play it, but I'm not a huge fan of PvP games, so I thought I'd ask for some opinions.



yingy gtfo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is _League of Legends_ worth getting into? I keep getting told to play it, but I'm not a huge fan of PvP games, so I thought I'd ask for some opinions.



it's the most competitive game in the e-Sports scene and its a f2p

quite the accomplishment

but no if pvp is not your thing then don't play it

especially considering the community is vile and repulsive most of the time


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

> if they grew up outside, they may be ok outside during the winter too, depending on how cold it gets where you are and if there is much shelter available.
> 
> ..also, with strays, may be better bringing them in sooner rather than later, if that is the eventual plan? I presume the mother is friendly even as a stray, but the kittens may become more feral if left alone.
> 
> there should be charities around which will take them in, if you can't, and at least neuter them before rehoming or releasing.



little ones aren't a problem
whenever i open the door they all run over to me and my ovaries can't handle all the cute

but yeah if i take them in i would probably neuter the girls
don't want more babies

and yeah there is spca that would take them in
i wont be here in the winter since im moving out and my mom gets lazy with taking care of animals so i might have to call them


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2013)

αce said:


> yingy gtfo



I'm sorry, Hassan-kun.



WAD said:


> it's the most competitive game in the e-Sports scene and its a f2p
> 
> quite the accomplishment
> 
> ...



Ah, right. Thanks.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

Hidden Nin got into it. If you can deal with the shitty community, you'll probably be fine. But you're at that age where your body starts making weird changes around your pee-pee so you might be more susceptible to getting baited due to hormones.

I played Hon. This community is hello kitty compared to Hon. So I managed just fine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

really ying

the heart is just full of sadists

theyre just looking to get any +1's to their inhouses

so they can relentlessly slaughter u


----------



## Maerala (Jul 5, 2013)

Frankly when I played World of Warcraft I found PvP extremely unappealing. I wouldn't have tried League either if I hadn't been so in love with the guy that told me to play.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

sounds accurate



> Frankly when I played World of Warcraft I found PvP extremely unappealing. I wouldn't have tried League either if I hadn't been so in love with the guy that told me to play



ovaries op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

i tried league too because the person i loved played it

what that and league taught me is i need to find a way to kill my emotions 

getting close now

drugs op


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

i played league cuz i was bored
also if you want to kill your emotions, become a vampire
you can turn it off like a switch

it's op
except for the blood thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

vampires are even more emotional that humans

brooding fucks


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

not really
and if you turn on those emotions you can just eat anyone that's fucking with you


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

New G.I Joe movie was terrible, just like the first one.

What a fucking surprise.

And really, when you say you dislike PvP, what PvP do you refer to?

I mean, do you only like single player games or something?


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

why would you watch the second one if the first one was shit?
>logic


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Because I was bored.


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> i tried league too because the person i loved played it
> 
> what that and league taught me is i need to find a way to kill my emotions
> 
> ...



ahahahahaha why are you repsealed?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

αce said:


> why would you watch the second one if the first one was shit?
> >logic



Oh hey remember that discussion where you said Steins Gate sucks the first 5 episodes.

''Why would you watch the second one if the first one was shit
>logic''

Bitch.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

that makes no fucking sense. you're comparing a t.v. series which will naturally have bad episodes to a movie? you judge a t.v. series as a whole

i didn't say it sucked either

i said it took 5 episodes to get _into it_ because the plot doesn't get moving until then


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

also it's* g.i. fucking joe*, what the fuck did you expect?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

It makes perfect sense to compare it, I've seen movies where the first one sucks and the 2nd one is fine, so I gave it a shot since I was bored.

It sucked too, shit happens.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

meh
as a general rule if the first movie sucks i generally don't watch the sequel

steins gate is the best anime of 2011
arguably top 10 all time


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

You can't use that logic on a series with multiple episodes Vae. Although your argument as to watching the second movie in a series of movies even though the first one was terrible in the hope that the second one was better is a valid point. 

Do not fear to hope. It can be all we have to hold on to in these tenuous times.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Shouldn't take me 5 episodes to get in to it.

Any series that doesn't interest me after 2 episodes is a no thank you.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

> It can be all we have to hold on to in these tenuous times.



especially with op sisters


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

wait im rep sealed?


lololool

as if 

i ever cared about rep


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Any series that doesn't interest me after 2 episodes is a no thank you.



Then you'll miss out on tons of amazing shows.

dumbest opinion i've ever heard tbh imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

It's the same thing with books, though I give them around 50 pages to get me interested.

The entire point of the early parts of the story is to draw the readers/viewers in, if you don't manage to do that in 2 episodes(usually 40 minutes) then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

people say the same thing about one piece
they are missing so much


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

αce said:


> little ones aren't a problem
> whenever i open the door they all run over to me and my ovaries can't handle all the cute
> 
> but yeah if i take them in i would probably neuter the girls
> ...



castrate the males too! they're just as much of a problem with balls as the females are with ovaries!

and then it may be better in the long run to let the spca know. even if they don't take them in, they should neuter and release, or let you know somewhere else that will. but friendly kittens this time of the year is always good, they tend to find homes quickly. the mother may be left behind though, which i have seen a lot.

i'm kinda wondering a lot about this kitten i may be getting tomorrow, if he doesn't perish. i mean, i can't get attached til he's out of the cat flu, but i worry


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's the same thing with books, though I give them around 50 pages to get me interested.
> 
> The entire point of the early parts of the story is to draw the readers/viewers in, if you don't manage to do that in 2 episodes(usually 40 minutes) then you're doing it wrong.



lol well then you've missed out on some amazing books as well. 

Man I feel sorry for you. What a pitiful life you must lead.


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> castrate the males too! they're just as much of a problem with balls as the females are with ovaries!



wtf you people are monsters


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol well then you've missed out on some amazing books as well.
> 
> Man I feel sorry for you. What a pitiful life you must lead.



Not really, there aren't many books or series I'm told are amazing that I haven't read/seen.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

not monsters, realistic!

better chop them off than have another cat wandering the streets, spraying piss everywhere, impregnating more females and causing more feral cats


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

go watch steins gate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

> wtf you people are monsters



coming from the guy who has 1 million+ cats roaming the streets of his country


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

hold on, there's a blogging system on this site?

also, to get some lol discussion in, my games today have been awful. lost all of them, but can safely say that i feel i learned some things. so it wasn't as bad as it could have been!


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

αce said:


> coming from the guy who has 1 million+ cats roaming the streets of his country


I lol'd


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is _League of Legends_ worth getting into? I keep getting told to play it, but I'm not a huge fan of PvP games, so I thought I'd ask for some opinions.



It's alot of fun.  Easy to learn, difficult to master.  I wouldn't get into it if it's your first time playing a game like this though.  Not without someone to help you get the hang of the ropes.

And the community isn't bad.  People really love the game and want to get better at it, but some think that some thing's should be obvious.  You might enjoy ARAM or Dominion though.  I don't think people take those very seriously since they're not ranked matches.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

>community
>not bad

pick one


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

the community is awful wesley, i don't know what you're on about when you say it's not bad


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

You watched Steins;Gate Ace?

The plot moved along so slow I dropped it after like episode 3, it was going nowhere fast.


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You watched Steins;Gate Ace?
> 
> The plot moved along so slow I dropped it after like episode 3, it was going nowhere fast.



I honestly should have expected this but...

You continually manage to amaze me Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Darth, just swerve.

If the plot doesn't interest me why am I going to continue watching it.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

just came to the realization that my best ability is my ability to not die
even when massively behind


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Playing pussy does wonders for your KDA.

Ask Cop.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Doesn't win you games though.

Ask Cop.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

implying i play passively in lane

there's a difference between going aggressive at the right times and not knowing when to trade


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

what the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

dunno
best bet:


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

I looked at that already, I'm still confused.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

αce said:


> dunno
> best bet:



but it means so many different things

i hate slang


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

> It Is Often Used To Imply Dodging Someone



Aka, another way to tell someone piss off.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Please, you're so cancerous with all your shitty slang.

Just dissapear already, please.

Also, dodging = avoiding someone, not piss off.

I swear, so retarded, this trend.

SWAG, YOLO, SWERVE.

PLEASE STOP, SOCIETY.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Not until you impale yourself on a spiked dildo in the middle of Death Valley.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Please, you're so cancerous with all your shitty slang.
> 
> Just dissapear already, please.
> 
> ...



R u real?

Did you even read the example given?



> *First Day Of Shool*
> Girl: OMG I Missed You!!
> Boy: Bitch SWERVE, You Aint HMU All Summer



The boy is obviously telling the girl to piss off.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Flame bait, REPORTED.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Are you serious, Jiyeon?

Todays youth apparently doesn't know that to ''dodge someone'' means to avoid someone, not telling a person to fuck off.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

GIF reaction when you have no intelligent response to make.

Classical Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

I was going to type "/facepalm" but Loki looks better than text.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

''/facepalm''

Lol, the slash is so good.

What is this, role playing in a game?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe you should /seppukku /b/ro.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

can we go back to talking about cats or smth cause this threads going into the flaming side of things again, and it's not very nice


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww Jiyeon why did you leave, sad that Bambi won't love you?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't even know who that is.

But seeing anyone fawn over you is physically sickening.


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

this thread
sigh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 5, 2013)

Well this thread is lovely as always.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

It's just banter...


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

Bambi = Yachiru.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, here's some proof that the LoL community isn't bad.

Of all the posters in this thread(s), how many would you say are bad apples?  Just think of it as a sample size.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 5, 2013)

All of us are terrible, so LoL community sucks.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

banter or not, not nice to see all the time


----------



## Chausie (Jul 5, 2013)

i don't think this thread is a good sample to use for proof that the LoL community is nice, wesley


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm the friendliest person I know!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Let's play a drinking game.

We're all going to watch an NA LCS game that Riv is shoutcasting and drink everytime he says the phrase "Hit up".


----------



## Wesley (Jul 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i don't think this thread is a good sample to use for proof that the LoL community is nice, wesley



You know how it is, the noisiest ones make the biggest impression.  Same as anywhere.

P.S. Back to Gold II.  Probably the fifth time I've cleared it.  I wish they'd stop knocking me back down.  Clearly I'm qualified for it.  And determined.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9ZOSKGIpPcp[/youtube]

I don't even know.

Nien is a fucking beast.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 5, 2013)

wish I was a dog so I could swag my tail all the time


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Not until you impale yourself on a spiked dildo in the middle of Death Valley.



>Jiyeon called me out for my vocabulary/swearing
>he thinks this however is clever


Jiyeon pls. Telling people repeatedly (you actually made a similar 'insult' to me) to die because of dildos is not quite the sign of a creative mind either. 


So please, leave this thread. Nobody here (and I mean literally nobody) likes you. Leave now, for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

It's quite sad that you're still upset.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

And just because you want me to leave I'll stay to make you even more upset.

Good day sir.


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> 3 kittens?
> 
> call them Jamie, Cersei, and Tyrion




WAD YOU CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNT



it's Jaime 

also


>not Aegon, Visenya and Rhaenys

DISAPPOINTING


----------



## Didi (Jul 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> It's quite sad that you're still upset.



Your reply is literally a disguised form of 'LOL U MAD'


Also I don't think you quite know what the word upset means apparently



All in all, another 0/10 post


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> Your reply is literally a disguised form of 'LOL U MAD'
> 
> 
> Also I don't think you quite know what the word upset means apparently
> ...



Because you are mad?

It's banter that's going on between me and vae and you think I genuinely want him to die in such a ludicrous way.

But whatever, you're a piece of shit anyway so I'll leave you to stew in your own puddle of sweat you fucking neckbeard.


----------



## OS (Jul 5, 2013)

You all suck.


*Spoiler*: __ 



dick


----------



## αce (Jul 5, 2013)

LOOOOOOOL WAD
IT WORKS BECAUSE

ONE OF THEM LOOKS REALLY FAT AND OUT OF PLACE AND THE OTHER TWO ARE IDENTICAL
JAIME, TYRION, CERSEI
GG


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

I have this problem, when ever I type in chat it seems to register the keys as actual command.

For instance, if I am typing the letter "A" it will do an "attack move".


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I have this problem, when ever I type in chat it seems to register the keys as actual command.
> 
> For instance, if I am typing the letter "A" it will do an "attack move".



If no one here can help you, you can ask in technical support on the LoL forums.  They're pretty helpful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2013)

reset ur bindings 

u probably somehow unbound enter->chat


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

erm well I can actually type in chat, but it simultaneously registers it as a command.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2013)

Why would you want to type in all chat?

You'll just baited into flaming the other team and you'll waste time talking to them when you could be killing them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2013)

pretty sure the issue is teammates flaming 95% of the time


----------



## Chausie (Jul 6, 2013)

ye most the time it's your own team being cunts, not the enemy. typing in all chat does little.

also, not heard back about this kitten yet, hope he survived the night


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

All chat can be really funny or just plain stupid. Sometimes both.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Damn, Blaze just wrecked in the OGN games.

Weak early game in the 2nd game, but came back hard.


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

all chat is a distraction

disable it and you will be better


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why would you want to type in all chat?
> 
> You'll just baited into flaming the other team and you'll waste time talking to them when you could be killing them.



...um I said type in chat, where did I say "all chat"? It helps to talk to your teammates.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Austin pls.


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

someone said something retarded so i left lol, do you not play league anymore? I don't see you on lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

I switched to EUW for better ping.

Who said something retarded, Brian?


----------



## αce (Jul 6, 2013)

flame back to his old ways of dumpstering top laners
fucking blaze

well at least im not a ktb fan
they dumpster everyone in group stages and then fail in playoffs


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Too bad for me that I'm a KTB fan.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

Gambit will win.  Fiddle support is a joke.  Ashe is one of the best initiators in the game.  Gambit has the sustain, the kite, and the control.  If Alternate is going to win, they'll have to hope to lock up enough people with J4 ult and layer things with Fiddle and Kayle.  If they can't get those clutch and capatialized cataclymns they will lose.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Why are you so clueless about the game?

''Fiddle support is a joke''

Please Wesley, every post you make has some cancerous statement, fiddle is an amazing support for applying pressure, has good damage and the longest lasting CC in the game.

Learn to play before commenting on things, maybe then I'll stop laughing at everything you write.


----------



## αce (Jul 6, 2013)

Fiddle support is actually a fairly common ban in Korea because teams know how to faceroll with it. Some players even warrant "must bans" on fiddle because their support with him is just that good


----------



## Maerala (Jul 6, 2013)

Froggen playing Anivia.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

EG doesn't have enough damage.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 6, 2013)

fiddle support is great, 3 sec fear and a bouncing silence is awesome. why do you think it's a 'joke' support?


----------



## Chausie (Jul 6, 2013)

how long do you guys think this EG v Lemon Dogs game will go?


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> fiddle support is great, 3 sec fear and a bouncing silence is awesome. why do you think it's a 'joke' support?



Wesley has the shittiest opinions on a lot of things.

I seem to remember him calling Riven trash.

Same with multiple other great champs.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 6, 2013)

well, i guess he's entitled to his own opinions

even if the opinions make no sense!


----------



## Chausie (Jul 6, 2013)

and i think EG are gonna lose


----------



## Maerala (Jul 6, 2013)

Froggen got rekt.

Reminds me of when Toyz played Orianna recently and got run over too.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

Right again.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

Vayne will decide the game.


----------



## αce (Jul 6, 2013)

> Froggen got rekt.
> 
> Reminds me of when Toyz played Orianna recently and got run over too.



he was playing against china not really a surprise...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 6, 2013)

Wesley just stop commenting and enjoy the stupid games.


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

yooo i'm almost level 30 finally.

I'm almost a man.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 6, 2013)

Jesus fuck, Fiddle supports in my game have been wrecking -_- Stupid fear catches people and end up throwing the game in their favor.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 6, 2013)

Makler not using Varus ult at all final team fight


----------



## αce (Jul 6, 2013)

so the cj teams come to the ogn studio's in these
korean e-sports at it once again


----------



## Bioness (Jul 6, 2013)

Austin said:


> yooo i'm almost level 30 finally.
> 
> I'm almost a man.



:amazed

Which server are you on Austin? Add me


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2013)

αce said:


> so the cj teams come to the ogn studio's in these
> korean e-sports at it once again



All celebrities in Korea get driven around in vans like those.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

LD vs. Fanatic, I think Fanatic will win.  Cait has plenty of peel, Kass brings the pinpoint burst.  Shen and J4 bring plenty of damage to wipe out their carries.  LD's team is a mixed up mess, no synergy.


----------



## Austin (Jul 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> :amazed
> 
> Which server are you on Austin? Add me



na          ofc


----------



## Shozan (Jul 7, 2013)

no one is on LAN?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

MYM will win.  Gambit doesn't have enough damage.  Too much emphasis on AD.  Only one burst champ and he's an assassin.  One shot, one kill, not enough.


----------



## Santí (Jul 7, 2013)

Yo. Nunu chases are fucking OP as fuck.

Most fun shit I ever did I promise.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

MYM would have won if they hadn't tried to team fight without Kennen's ults.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

Wes. Why the fuck are you talking about those games when they are already over.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wes. Why the fuck are you talking about those games when they are already over.



I only just watched them.    And what's it to you?  You act like you can't comment on something after you've seen it.  Do you complain when people comment on a manga chapter that's only just been released?  It's the same thing.  It's a show.  Hell, in sports people talk about games and match ups years after the fact.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I only just watched them.    And what's it to you?  You act like you can't comment on something after you've seen it.  Do you complain when people comment on a manga chapter that's only just been released?  It's the same thing.  It's a show.  Hell, in sports people talk about games and match ups years after the fact.



Sure talking about it is fine. Predicting about a game that's already been played is stupid as hell. "Fanatic will win" when they already played (and we already know the outcome). What the hell is the point? 

You can just analyze the game about what happened, but you don't NEED to do these stupid predictions.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Also it's spelled Fnatic, not Fanatic.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Sure talking about it is fine. Predicting about a game that's already been played is stupid as hell. "Fanatic will win" when they already played (and we already know the outcome). What the hell is the point?
> 
> You can just analyze the game about what happened, but you don't NEED to do these stupid predictions.



I didn't know how they games would turn out until I watched them.  And I'm not pulling numbers out of a hat.  I look at the team comps and based on my own experience playing the game, I predict the outcome and give reasons for why team X will win.  And more often than not, I'm right.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww man


Game before seriesqualification everyone's all nice and civil
game after qualification everybody is now 12 and raging


everytime


oh well 0-1 in promo I can still win it

but jesus fuck summer
and fuck weekends


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

didi wait for me we'll duo yo


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBHRWzOyIUs[/YOUTUBE]

EU W4 D2.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

So what are your predictions Wesley?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Alternate will win.  Annie is an antique.  Outdated.  Hec >>> Xin.

Vayne is their only chance and Alternate has enough people that can zero in on and blow her the hell up without effort.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

You say that not considering how good Bjeregsen is.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You say that not considering how good Bjeregsen is.



If he were so good, he wouldn't have chosen Annie in the first place.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with OS, your statements are too generalized and disregard individual player skill. 

You need to factor in the strengths of the players involved before making such blatant predictions perhaps.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah


Also you're not the god of theorycrafting as you seem to think



Annie support has actually been becoming a thing in Korea I think, so surely there's some merit to it, these guys aren't retarded
I also saw Xpecial playing it in a scrim yesterday


Dunno about mid, but Annie is still a decent champ. Just awfully short range, but if you can land the 5 man ulti stun HO BOY






also aww, first time I lost a series. People in silver apparently don't understand that you need to splitpush with your strongest duelist against Shen. No one on their team could face me alone yet my team wouldn't capitalize and push elsewhere when I pulled 3-4 people top 
And then they were like hurrr riven get with the team wtf (except for 1 dude who said my tactic was right). Oh well. Back to 73 lp so 1 or 2 more wins for a new series.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

You mean short spell range, right?

Cause her AA range is one of the highest in the game.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Though I do agree with your statement here Wesley, ATN's comp is way superior


Can never get to Ez or Jayce with those two teams, unless you land a lucky cocoon



Vae said:


> You mean short spell range, right?
> 
> Cause her AA range is one of the highest in the game.





yeah I mean her spells, I know her AA range is high as fuck


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I agree with OS, your statements are too generalized and disregard individual player skill.
> 
> You need to factor in the strengths of the players involved before making such blatant predictions perhaps.



They're all pros.  They play at the same level.  More or less.

I know what Annie can do.  I know what she can't do.  She can't chase.  She can't run away.  She has no poke.  She has to charge up her CC.  Unless she lands absolutely everything perfectly, she has nothing going for her.

And that's game.  Alternate won.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They're all pros.  They play at the same level.  More or less.



No, that's why some teams are trash like Velocity. Bjeregsen is the first in EU LCS to get a penta and he did it with Syndra. He is the sole reason CW stayed. He is pretty much the Doublelift of EU except no prior history in the pro scene like DL.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

gg Alternate thank god they didn't lose 2 in a row with WhiteKnight lol.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> No, that's why some teams are trash like Velocity. *Bjeregsen is the first in EU LCS to get a penta* and he did it with Syndra. He is the sole reason CW stayed. *He is pretty much the Doublelift of EU* except no prior history in the pro scene like DL.



You mean the WildTurtle of EU


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Creaton is like the Cop of EU except he actually carries while still having da best KDA.


----------



## Austin (Jul 7, 2013)

i love fiddle jungle but that blue dependency is killing me

nobody at my level knows how to defend from an invade so it's fucking ridiculous to jungle him 

fuck


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> You mean the WildTurtle of EU



Nah. Turtle has a team of decent well known players. Bj( gonna be the short for Bjeregsen) only has himself. They even replaced 3 players so we don't know much about the others yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Creaton is like the Cop of EU except he actually carries while still having da best KDA.



..................

No.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Nah. Turtle has a team of decent well known players. Bj( gonna be the short for Bjeregsen) only has himself. They even replaced 3 players so we don't know much about the others yet.



He's referencing the fact that WT got a penta in his first game in the LCS when he was subbing for Chaox.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Nah. Turtle has a team of decent well known players. Bj( gonna be the short for Bjeregsen) only has himself. They even replaced 3 players so we don't know much about the others yet.



Freeze has been regarded as the best ADC EU, Extinkt is an amazing player and always has been.

Malunoo is a good jungler, when he was in Crs EU Diamond thought he was the best in the world.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Creaton is like the Cop of EU except he actually carries while still having da best KDA.



Nah man, Yellowpete is the Cop of EU, their playstyles are so alike. Just passive, stay in the back, etc


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow.  Hard to tell which team is worse.  I guess I'll go with SK.  Honestly, if not for that Xin pick, they had a solid line up.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

lol dat froggen flash so that krepo got hooked


so not worth it since it would've been 1 dead person either way



unless Krepo would've also had Froggen's insane reactionspeed


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the part where Wesley now apparently thinks Xin Zhao is trash too.


----------



## Vaeny (Jul 7, 2013)

What the fuck are EG doing, this shit is so terrible.

Too much solo queue for them?


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hot damn EG is playing like trash


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

i wonder if e.g. even knows why nasus is a popular jungler


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

lol sk


starting baron when not full hp


against a twitch


and then focus the renekton



just lol


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

EG gonna pull some shit and win.

Possibly.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Also they somehow managed to position in such a way that all twitch shots and the wildcards could hit everyone


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

i don't know who's worse

snoopeh or ocelote


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Nah that wasn't SK's positioning. They were stuck inside the Baron pit so it was gonna happen. 

That was Pete and Froggen being bosses at landing skillshots. 

Lmao these throws from SK.


----------



## Chausie (Jul 7, 2013)

EG turning it around!

that's my boys!


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

twitch has a skill shot?
it isn't exactly hard to right click with ulti


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

WORST EZ ULT NA LMAO


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Man krepo sucks today.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> WORST EZ ULT NA LMAO



lololololololol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

That Thresh q.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

is this an aram or an lcs match?
everyone is just sitting mid


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Man krepo sucks today.



yeah


gets hooked all the time


can't land a single ult



damn can't finish watching, gotta go


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

nvm sk is baron hungry for some reason
who the fuck is making these calls


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

holy shit this Xin is indestructible.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> holy shit this Xin is indestructible.



So tanky


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

i know ez ult isn't that important late but what the fuck are these ezreal ulti's


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

lol SK is so terribad


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL DID TWITCH JUST USE BARRIER ON BARON


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

HOLY SHIT LMAOOOO


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

bad calls
bad calls
everywhere


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

classic EG vs SK


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

e.g. has infinite peel
and twitch has his three core items
not counting an e.g. level throw, this looks like gg


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

make that 4 core items and a qss


twitch vs ezreal late game
this is fair


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, but.

This is EG...

They never peel for Pete. Lol.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

They're just dragging it out now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Please finish now.


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

Froggen is Legendary: Defines this game pretty well.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

> Yes, but.
> 
> This is EG...
> 
> They never peel for Pete. Lol.



world class team


/sarcasm


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> They're just dragging it out now.



You must be new here.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

sometimes i forget how good froggen can be
too bad he's inconsistent
and his team is subpar


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

PEEL? WHAT'S THAT?

Twitch gets 3 man dived and EG doesn't even give a darn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

How is this shit not done.


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

FUCKING E.G. GIVING ME CANCER


yes, clg NA now plays late game but they end when they can
e.g. is basically dragging this out to give the viewers aids


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> How is this shit not done.





Darth said:


> You must be new here.



**


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2013)

i'd also like to add that a 50 minute blue ez is basically just a nuisance
a mosquito

does nothing


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

EG WON LOL.


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

